# Applications involving African partners or those lodged in Africa



## Gerrywins

Just thought I should start this thread so that those who lodged their applications in Africa or those who have African partners could share their experiences especially timelines.

It would be great to hear from you all.


----------



## zarliah

Hi Gerrywins,

I'm an Australian Citizen and my partner is from Uganda and we are looking at lodging a PMV application in the next month or two.

Sorry I don't have any information for you but i'm also interested to here the experiences of others in the same postion.

Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Gerrywins

zarliah said:


> Hi Gerrywins,
> 
> I'm an Australian Citizen and my partner is from Uganda and we are looking at lodging a PMV application in the next month or two.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any information for you but i'm also interested to here the experiences of others in the same postion.
> 
> Hope everything works out for you!


Hi there Zarliah, great to hear from you. Where will you be lodging the application from? There is a whole lot of information on this forum to help you but if you need help let me know. I lodged mine in Berlin in February and I am still waiting.


----------



## MandS

Gerrywins said:


> Just thought I should start this thread so that those who lodged their applications in Africa or those who have African partners could share their experiences especially timelines.
> 
> It would be great to hear from you all.


Hi there, does this thread include South Africa? My partner is a SA national and I know non- SA national visas take longer.


----------



## Gerrywins

MandS said:


> Hi there, does this thread include South Africa? My partner is a SA national and I know non- SA national visas take longer.


Hi MandS,

Yes, of course this thread includes South Africa as well. We are unfortunate that our visas take so long to process because we come from high risk continent lol. I lodged mine in February and it just disheartens me that i have now been waiting 10 months going 11 and some people receive theirs just after 4 months from the same embassy. Of course I am happy for them and understand that circumstances and of course country of origin/citizenship matters.

Are you together with your partner or have you had to be separated while awaiting visa grant?


----------



## MandS

Gerrywins said:


> Hi MandS,
> 
> Yes, of course this thread includes South Africa as well. We are unfortunate that our visas take so long to process because we come from high risk continent lol. I lodged mine in February and it just disheartens me that i have now been waiting 10 months going 11 and some people receive theirs just after 4 months from the same embassy. Of course I am happy for them and understand that circumstances and of course country of origin/citizenship matters.
> 
> Are you together with your partner or have you had to be separated while awaiting visa grant?


No, unfortunately we have been apart during the process too. Since March we have only spent 2 weeks together this whole year.  We applied for PMV at the beginning of September even though we have been together just over 2 years - lived together for just under 1- as we thought that visa would be quicker. We spent months preparing for it and handed everything, including police checks and medicals at that time. My partners medicals have been sent to HOC in Sydney as a Cat B and although we have been advised by our CO that our visa is ready to be granted, she still has to wait for the medicals to be finalised and sent back to her in Pretoria. We are now on week 10 waiting for them to be assessed, after we were advised they're usually processing between 6-8 weeks. I feel grateful it's only this amount of time, as others like yourself have been waiting so much longer, but as you know it's very hard irrespective of how long anyone has waited. We can't even get him here on a tourist visa because of these medicals! It's a minor congenital heart defect FYI, so nothing too major! I'm really pleased someone has started this thread! I really struggled to find people from SA going through this. Are you with your partner? 10 months is such a long time! I really feel for anyone who goes through it!


----------



## Zamaussie

Hi Everyone !
Am from Zambia and my fiancee she is Aussy.
We lodged ours 22nd February this year. We are now almost to our 9th Month. Can't complain alot though because my acknowledgment letter indicated that it will take about 9-12 months for the process to be finalized. This year we also have just spent 3 weeks together. We are really hoping we can spent this Christmas together.


----------



## ree

309 spouse visa through Kenya AHC on 10 dec 2011 Ack on 19 /12/2011 and form 80 forward to asio march 7 2012, still waiting securty check to be finalized .


----------



## zarliah

Gerrywins said:


> Hi there Zarliah, great to hear from you. Where will you be lodging the application from? There is a whole lot of information on this forum to help you but if you need help let me know. I lodged mine in Berlin in February and I am still waiting.


Hi Gerrwins,

Thanks for your reply.

Wow its such a long wait isn't it... Before researching i had estimated that it would be around a six month wait. A year seems like an eternity haha.. We were thinking of lodging in Nairobi. How come you lodged in Berlin? Are you living in Germany? Could you tell me, Can you lodge the Health and Police checks at the same time as your application or do you have to wait for them to ask for them?

I really hope there is not too much more of a wait for you!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Zamaussie

Hi Zar,
You can lodge them at the same time. I included all the documents at the same time when i was lodging my application.


----------



## zarliah

Zamaussie said:


> Hi Zar,
> You can lodge them at the same time. I included all the documents at the same time when i was lodging my application.


Hey mate,

Thanks for the heads up!

Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Gerrywins

zarliah said:


> Hi Gerrwins,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Wow its such a long wait isn't it... Before researching i had estimated that it would be around a six month wait. A year seems like an eternity haha.. We were thinking of lodging in Nairobi. How come you lodged in Berlin? Are you living in Germany? Could you tell me, Can you lodge the Health and Police checks at the same time as your application or do you have to wait for them to ask for them?
> 
> I really hope there is not too much more of a wait for you!!!!
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I took long to reply to this. I lodged in Berlin because my partner and I met there and so we were living there when we decided to apply. Got granted a tourist visa though so i have been with him for much of this 10 months but my tourist visa ends in three weeks so i will be going back to home sweet cold munich, unless the visa is granted before then of course which will see me fly to PnG for a few days so it can be granted.

As Zamaussie said, you can lodge all documents at the same time, dont wait for them to ask for the medicals and police checks as this will only lengthen the time.


----------



## melandabdul

Hi All,

My fiance is living in Greece but is from Ghana and we lodged our application in Berlin. As he is from Ghana I beleive that the application will be processed as high risk due to his country of origin much like yours Gerrywin.

We only lodged in Oct 2012 and were told at least 7 - 9 months at the time...they didn't give us a different timeframe because he was high risk but I know everything I have read on the Immigration website indicated that high risk would be 12 months when they were saying 5 or 6 for low risk.

SO we have been appart since May and are applying for a PMV. I know that the wait could be long as it has been shown by some of the people who have already posted on here...but I am hoping and believeing that there is also a way and exceptions to each rule


----------



## Zamaussie

Today is exactly 9 months since we lodged our application.
Looking at the message from the HOC (Global Health is currently experiencing a delay in the processing medicals of around 4 – 6 weeks) looks like we are still in for a long wait....

THIS SUCKS !!!! Its the price we have to pay for being HR countries


----------



## melandabdul

HI All,

Thought I would update on you my process. Last night my fiance and I were BOTH called for a phone interview by Immigration at the same time. My finace was aware that this was going to happen for 6 weeks and spent this time preparing so he was at ease and comfortable but I was only given 3 days notice and told "we might call you also on Monday".

When I enquired as to what time that would be they told me that they were unable to give me a time. I found this all to be rather odd and a fair bit stressful but I took it as an off hand comment from the CO and never expected the phone call. Well I did get a call and it was 9pm and I was on the phone for 1 hour and they interviewed my fiance for 2.25 hours!!!

I have to say that afterwards we both felt quite deflated. They were nice and all but the questions they asked we not much like what others have shared on here. There was an untoned of doubt in the questions they asked and they way they asked them...even to the point of saying to me...what is he isn't really coming to be with you but to get a job and for the money? I wasn't offended as I thought these things through clearly myself before I made up my mind myself BUT I felt our application was very well done and showed out love was real...but maybe on paper without knowing us it leaves doubt and they have to ask.
So now we wait..not sure what for next or how long.
Has anyone else had something similar...long interview....Aussie partner also interviewed...asked probing questions? Feeling a bit flat today to be honest so any support would be great.


----------



## MandS

melandabdul said:


> HI All,
> 
> Thought I would update on you my process. Last night my fiance and I were BOTH called for a phone interview by Immigration at the same time. My finace was aware that this was going to happen for 6 weeks and spent this time preparing so he was at ease and comfortable but I was only given 3 days notice and told "we might call you also on Monday".
> 
> When I enquired as to what time that would be they told me that they were unable to give me a time. I found this all to be rather odd and a fair bit stressful but I took it as an off hand comment from the CO and never expected the phone call. Well I did get a call and it was 9pm and I was on the phone for 1 hour and they interviewed my fiance for 2.25 hours!!!
> 
> I have to say that afterwards we both felt quite deflated. They were nice and all but the questions they asked we not much like what others have shared on here. There was an untoned of doubt in the questions they asked and they way they asked them...even to the point of saying to me...what is he isn't really coming to be with you but to get a job and for the money? I wasn't offended as I thought these things through clearly myself before I made up my mind myself BUT I felt our application was very well done and showed out love was real...but maybe on paper without knowing us it leaves doubt and they have to ask.
> So now we wait..not sure what for next or how long.
> Has anyone else had something similar...long interview....Aussie partner also interviewed...asked probing questions? Feeling a bit flat today to be honest so any support would be great.


That still sounds like progress! I just updated the medicals referred thread as ours have been finalised so perhaps that's why they done the phone interview because you're getting close to a grant! I can't give any advice in regards to the actual interviewing aspect as we haven't had to go through this - and hopefully won't have too - but I'd just really try and look at is a positive; things are moving along.


----------



## melandabdul

MandS said:


> That still sounds like progress! I just updated the medicals referred thread as ours have been finalised so perhaps that's why they done the phone interview because you're getting close to a grant! I can't give any advice in regards to the actual interviewing aspect as we haven't had to go through this - and hopefully won't have too - but I'd just really try and look at is a positive; things are moving along.


Yes you are right!!! It is progress...I guess not everyone gets interviewed though...I think they interview if they feel they need to find out more information of validate information so you not being interviewed could be a positive for you, not that it isn't moving.

All I can do is give it to God's trust and wait I guess.


----------



## Zamaussie

Hi Guys ! that sounds like normal procedure. I have a friend who was in fact asked to come to the embassy so he can be interviewed face to face with the CO. You don't need to stress i guess its part of their job to ask such questions and they decide which way they will interview your partner or both of you. 
But thats progress you should be getting your visa asap !!


----------



## Zamaussie

Hi Guys ! that sounds like normal procedure. I have a friend who was in fact asked to come to the embassy so he can be interviewed face to face with the CO. You don't need to stress i guess its part of their job to ask such questions and they decide which way they will interview your partner or both of you. 
But thats progress you should be getting your visa asap !!


----------



## melandabdul

Zamaussie said:


> Hi Guys ! that sounds like normal procedure. I have a friend who was in fact asked to come to the embassy so he can be interviewed face to face with the CO. You don't need to stress i guess its part of their job to ask such questions and they decide which way they will interview your partner or both of you.
> But thats progress you should be getting your visa asap !!


Thank you for your encouragement. Was your friend given a visa yet?


----------



## Zamaussie

Yes and surprisingly it only took 3 months from lodging to grant (quite unsual being from HR country) - but that was few years back


----------



## Maisie

I am Australian and my fiance is Malawian. We currently live in Malawi and we lodged our PMV application in Pretoria in June 2012 (with medical and police check). We have heard nothing for 5 months, until today when we received a quick email saying _"Please advise when you will be returning to Australia as your Prospective Marriage Visa can be finalised. I note that on your application you stated that you are currently living together in Malawi."_ Sounds positive, but I don't want to get too excited - I expect we've still got a long way to go!

Good luck to everyone else with their applications - it's nice to know we're not the only ones going through all this! ;-)


----------



## melandabdul

Maisie said:


> I am Australian and my fiance is Malawian. We currently live in Malawi and we lodged our PMV application in Pretoria in June 2012 (with medical and police check). We have heard nothing for 5 months, until today when we received a quick email saying _"Please advise when you will be returning to Australia as your Prospective Marriage Visa can be finalised. I note that on your application you stated that you are currently living together in Malawi."_ Sounds positive, but I don't want to get too excited - I expect we've still got a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else with their applications - it's nice to know we're not the only ones going through all this! ;-)


What great news....congrats!!!! Did you or your fiance have an interview?


----------



## Maisie

melandabdul said:


> What great news....congrats!!!! Did you or your fiance have an interview?


Thanks! No, we hadn't heard from them at all until today, not even to tell us we had a case worker. We thought our application was still sitting in the pile waiting to be picked up! Will let you know if we hear anything else.


----------



## melandabdul

Maisie said:


> Thanks! No, we hadn't heard from them at all until today, not even to tell us we had a case worker. We thought our application was still sitting in the pile waiting to be picked up! Will let you know if we hear anything else.


Well that is wonderful for you and I wish you the most wonderful life together xxx


----------



## Zamaussie

Maisie said:


> I am Australian and my fiance is Malawian. We currently live in Malawi and we lodged our PMV application in Pretoria in June 2012 (with medical and police check). We have heard nothing for 5 months, until today when we received a quick email saying _"Please advise when you will be returning to Australia as your Prospective Marriage Visa can be finalised. I note that on your application you stated that you are currently living together in Malawi."_ Sounds positive, but I don't want to get too excited - I expect we've still got a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else with their applications - it's nice to know we're not the only ones going through all this! ;-)


That indeed is a good sign 
All the best !!!


----------



## melandabdul

Does anyone know if visa's for Africa Citizens lodged OUTSIDE of Africa (e.g. Berlin) get sent to ASIO to be checked?

I have see people commenting on that from the Kenya? Embassy but wasnt aware of it from Berlin...or is it just that I havent heard of it cos most people going through Berlin are not African Citizens?


----------



## someuser

Hi everyone. We lodged in Nairobi 1st November 2011. Still waiting nearly 13 months later. My wife is Kenyan, we are living in Mombasa together just waiting for the amazing day to come when they tell us our 309 visa has been granted. Our case officer is still on a months holiday and will return next week. We hope she has good news soon after that.


----------



## Zamaussie

Looks that way, I think i also came across a post talking about their Police clearance (i guess) being sent to ASIO..........

I hope my CO hasn't gone on vacation too !!


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Does anyone know if visa's for Africa Citizens lodged OUTSIDE of Africa (e.g. Berlin) get sent to ASIO to be checked?
> 
> I have see people commenting on that from the Kenya? Embassy but wasnt aware of it from Berlin...or is it just that I havent heard of it cos most people going through Berlin are not African Citizens?


If your passport is a high risk country one, it is definitely sent to ASIO.


----------



## Gerrywins

I just sent my CO my updated German residency permit just for her info and in the same email just inquired about our application and of course she just sent me that copy pasted sentence from the immigration website heheheh "I will contact you as soon as I have new information regarding the process of your application.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> I just sent my CO my updated German residency permit just for her info and in the same email just inquired about our application and of course she just sent me that copy pasted sentence from the immigration website heheheh "I will contact you as soon as I have new information regarding the process of your application.


Oh dear...it can be so disheartening for us I know. One day at a time, one foot in front of the other...this is how we get through and how we learn to make it through the difficult times. Stay blessed


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> If your passport is a high risk country one, it is definitely sent to ASIO.


OK thank Gerrywin. So what does this mean? What do they send to ASIO and how long does it take?


----------



## baligirl

Maisie said:


> I am Australian and my fiance is Malawian. We currently live in Malawi and we lodged our PMV application in Pretoria in June 2012 (with medical and police check). We have heard nothing for 5 months, until today when we received a quick email saying _"Please advise when you will be returning to Australia as your Prospective Marriage Visa can be finalised. I note that on your application you stated that you are currently living together in Malawi."_ Sounds positive, but I don't want to get too excited - I expect we've still got a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else with their applications - it's nice to know we're not the only ones going through all this! ;-)


Maisie, this means they want to finalise the visa, but cant as yr fiance needs to be out of the country as it is an offshore application. My partner had the same issue, he was here with me in Australia and had to fly out back to Bali, his visa was granted in one day of being back in Indonesia. So i would make some travel plans ASAP and let yr case officer now


----------



## Zamaussie

Gerrywins said:


> I just sent my CO my updated German residency permit just for her info and in the same email just inquired about our application and of course she just sent me that copy pasted sentence from the immigration website heheheh "I will contact you as soon as I have new information regarding the process of your application.


I know the feeling.
My CO been too quite oflate, she usually takes about 4 days at most to reply to my emails. I just hope she hasn't gone for vacation, considering our wedding is suppose to happen in two months time.
Basically our lives are on hold at the moment !


----------



## Maisie

baligirl said:


> Maisie, this means they want to finalise the visa, but cant as yr fiance needs to be out of the country as it is an offshore application. My partner had the same issue, he was here with me in Australia and had to fly out back to Bali, his visa was granted in one day of being back in Indonesia. So i would make some travel plans ASAP and let yr case officer now


I don't understand - we are out of the country, we are living in Malawi and have been for the whole application process.


----------



## Zamaussie

Maisie said:


> I don't understand - we are out of the country, we are living in Malawi and have been for the whole application process.


I think what she meant to say was...If your Malawian partner was in Australia she/he will have to go out of the country before the DIAC can finalize your visa. Am not sure about your case though.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> OK thank Gerrywin. So what does this mean? What do they send to ASIO and how long does it take?


ASIO does security checks. Do you remember filling in that FORM 80? and all those police checks? so they basically check you out. I was told that it takes longer to check people from third world high risk countries because their databases e.g fingerprint databases are not electronic and so everything is basically done manually. no one has ASIO timeline, they take their sweet time lol


----------



## someuser

Having dealt with Kenyan police for something very simple (getting my wife's national ID), they are really really hopeless. There are people I know that have been waiting 2 years for their national ID.

For that reason, I understand why the ASIO process is so long. It's not likely the fault of DIAC or ASIO. It's more likely to be the Kenyan authorities in our case.


----------



## Zamaussie

They don't call it African time for nothing hey!...


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> ASIO does security checks. Do you remember filling in that FORM 80? and all those police checks? so they basically check you out. I was told that it takes longer to check people from third world high risk countries because their databases e.g fingerprint databases are not electronic and so everything is basically done manually. no one has ASIO timeline, they take their sweet time lol


Ahhh yes that all makes sense now. May ASIO have quick access to all they need in the native countries of our loved ones!


----------



## melandabdul

Zamaussie said:


> They don't call it African time for nothing hey!...


Hehehehhe oh yeah!!!! Bring it on!


----------



## ree

no time standards have been formally settled between ASIO and DIAC, although informal standards have been set for some visa security assessment types , yeah ASIO will take time


----------



## melandabdul

ree said:


> no time standards have been formally settled between ASIO and DIAC, although informal standards have been set for some visa security assessment types , yeah ASIO will take time


Interestingly MandS just had their visa approved and are from South Africa I believe and this I think is considered high risk and they advised it came through in just under 3 months. So either ASIO was not involved or they might be quicker for some assessments?


----------



## ree

i heard few applications from high risk country ( Ethiopia), haven’t been referred to Asio and their visa finalize within 3 -5 months. And also few high risk country applicants (lucky one) been sent to ASIO but somehow their visa finalized before the 12 months mark. So it very hard to grasp what the hell DAIC and ASIO doing letting to suffer genuine married couples for more than 12 months


----------



## melandabdul

ree said:


> i heard few applications from high risk country ( Ethiopia), haven't been referred to Asio and their visa finalize within 3 -5 months. And also few high risk country applicants (lucky one) been sent to ASIO but somehow their visa finalized before the 12 months mark. So it very hard to grasp what the hell DAIC and ASIO doing letting to suffer genuine married couples for more than 12 months


Oh dear...yes their ways are not our ways and we can not begin to understand how they work and it is soooo hard for us and our loved ones to carry on. Please try and stay strong as we must all try to be. Keep hope in your heart and we will see what God can do!


----------



## Zamaussie

I believe some countries dont deal with ASIO, or perhaps depends to where you are residing by the time you apply.
In my case i had to get 3 police clearances from Southafrica(it took 6 weeks),Swaziland(got it same day) and Zambia(got it within 5 days). I did not even fill in form 80. Maybe this is what has delayed the process.....who knows!!!


----------



## MandS

melandabdul said:


> Interestingly MandS just had their visa approved and are from South Africa I believe and this I think is considered high risk and they advised it came through in just under 3 months. So either ASIO was not involved or they might be quicker for some assessments?


I've never heard of ASIO being involved. I don't know if it made any difference, but we have been together quite a while - lived together overseas for close to a year (where we met) - and had our application fully front loaded. Medicals and police checks with the entire application. He is also a SA national, and I have read that non-SA nationals do take considerably longer to process, so it would be interesting to see if any other applications for PMV with an SA national were as quick, as even I think, under 3 months was quite a quick turn around time. It's hard. Wish I could hurry everyone's applications up. It's tough!


----------



## Zamaussie

Yes thats true. For non-SA its 9-12 Months. For SA its something like 6-9 Months standard processing time.


----------



## someuser

We just passed 13 months yesterday (lodged in Nairobi). Haven't heard anything for 2 months from DIAC. Our CO will return from a month vacation tomorrow. Hopefully with some good news for us.


----------



## MandS

Zamaussie said:


> Yes thats true. For non-SA its 9-12 Months. For SA its something like 6-9 Months standard processing time.


I don't understand why it's so much longer for non SA nationals?! We're all applying at the same embassy?


----------



## Zamaussie

I have been trying to figure that out myself...lol...I guess its because they have to counter check with the particular departments from those countries and that takes long considering how slow they can be..


----------



## Gerrywins

DIAC gives me nightmares each night. My application is probably just seated somewhere changing color and gathering dust hehe


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> DIAC gives me nightmares each night. My application is probably just seated somewhere changing color and gathering dust hehe


Oh dear. I know it is so hard but there is a saying...a watched kettle never boils. You know the more we focus on something the longer it seems to take. It's how time and the human mind work. So if it is at all possible try and get your focus, even partly, onto something else.

Take up a hobby you always wanted to do, learn a new skill, read that book you never had time for, prepare for your loved one and you meeting cos when you are together you won't have the time to do these things...and most of all....fake it till you make it. Pretend you are focused on something else and eventually you will be and the time will fly by cos you won't be sitting watching every second click by.
Stay strong xxx


----------



## Zamaussie

I know the feeling. I have been pretending not to look at my emails every second but now its becoming harder because we don't want to postponed our wedding date again.
We really need to get this visa. This is really stressing my fiancee and to make the matters worse am miles away to comfort her.

What to do !!


----------



## Zamaussie

I know the feeling. I have been pretending not to look at my emails every second but now its becoming harder because we don't want to postponed our wedding date again.
We really need to get this visa. This is really stressing my fiancee and to make the matters worse am miles away to comfort her.

What to do !!


----------



## Zamaussie

Gerrywins said:


> DIAC gives me nightmares each night. My application is probably just seated somewhere changing color and gathering dust hehe


Have you contacted your CO lately ?


----------



## Zamaussie

Gerrywins hi,
Any progress about your visa.

It seems they have been working quite fast this week to finish up most of their work in readiness for Christmas.


----------



## someuser

I think all us Kenyan applicants are still waiting. I haven't heard of any Kenyans being granted yet.


----------



## Zamaussie

i see ..i think so far its Zambia and Malawi


----------



## mandm

My partner is Moroccan - so from the African continent - but actual Application (PMV) was required to be lodged in Cairo, Egypt. We lodged on 16 September 2012 (including police checks). Medicals were finalised a fortnight later because even though we knew what medicals to get, we had to wait to be instructed by the Embassy. Even then they POSTED the medical check info to Australia, which was actually required by my man in Morocco, so we proceeded anyway and medicals were lodged all fine and accepted in a fortnight before the 'mail pack' even arrived in Australia. Go figure.

I'm a lawyer, but any good lawyer knows not to handle their own affairs (especially when they have no knowledge in the given area!) so I used an agent (at legal mates rates, thank goodness). I am very anal retentive so I spent forever second-guessing said lawyer, which she kindly tolerated, and I am so glad to have the extra support through the process. I feel sorry for the 100 hectares of forest that died in order for us to file all our supporting documents.

We were lucky to get an interview quickly on 27 November in Casablanca, Morocco. This no doubt only happened because my lawyer emailed them in early November to say I was coming over in December/January and would they like to interview us. Otherwise they probably would not have even looked at our file to recognize they could interview my man during their scheduled interview times. I was due to travel to see him over Christmas, so I moved my holiday forward to be there for it. They had no interest in talking to me but grilled him for 1 hr 45 mins. The interviewer made it clear she was just transcribing and would provide the interview answers to the actual CO. I (anal retentive!) did a further statutory declaration and annexed all our updated communication records) which we gave the interviewer plus she took all our original documents which we had already provided copies of with our Application.

Now, we wait.

Glad to not be (hopefully!) facing the Kenyan waiting times, but not too excited to be applying through an Embassy with such a high rate of rejection and very prejudiced ideas about what constitutes a genuine relationship. NEWSLASH for Australian Immigration - we are putting up with this horribly flawed system, the two months it takes to obtain all the evidence they require (including trying to obtain paperwork from Moroccan authorities which nicely balances the ineptitude/slackness of the Morocco public service with the extensive red-tape of colonial France), months of seperation (they say 9, I am thinking 12 months), the fear of having our immediate future decided by one all-powerful person, the (ever-increasing!) cost, the knowledge that if they say no for their prejudiced reasons we pay more money and wait two years for a MRT hearing, only to be vindicated but STILL not have a visa approved and have it sent back to the Embassy to be reconsidered again for god knows how many more months OR have to wait and re-lodge, only for them to hold their previous refusal decision against us as a reason to refuse a further application, rather than seeing it as, I don’t know, a fairly good indication of how committed two people are to one another.

My father jokes at least he does not have to approve of my future husband, knowing my government is taking care of that decision for him!

Sorry, I seem to have mistaken this forum for therapy and will now /END RANT.


----------



## melandabdul

mandm said:


> My partner is Moroccan - so from the African continent - but actual Application (PMV) was required to be lodged in Cairo, Egypt. We lodged on 16 September 2012 (including police checks). Medicals were finalised a fortnight later because even though we knew what medicals to get, we had to wait to be instructed by the Embassy. Even then they POSTED the medical check info to Australia, which was actually required by my man in Morocco, so we proceeded anyway and medicals were lodged all fine and accepted in a fortnight before the 'mail pack' even arrived in Australia. Go figure.
> 
> I'm a lawyer, but any good lawyer knows not to handle their own affairs (especially when they have no knowledge in the given area!) so I used an agent (at legal mates rates, thank goodness). I am very anal retentive so I spent forever second-guessing said lawyer, which she kindly tolerated, and I am so glad to have the extra support through the process. I feel sorry for the 100 hectares of forest that died in order for us to file all our supporting documents.
> 
> We were lucky to get an interview quickly on 27 November in Casablanca, Morocco. This no doubt only happened because my lawyer emailed them in early November to say I was coming over in December/January and would they like to interview us. Otherwise they probably would not have even looked at our file to recognize they could interview my man during their scheduled interview times. I was due to travel to see him over Christmas, so I moved my holiday forward to be there for it. They had no interest in talking to me but grilled him for 1 hr 45 mins. The interviewer made it clear she was just transcribing and would provide the interview answers to the actual CO. I (anal retentive!) did a further statutory declaration and annexed all our updated communication records) which we gave the interviewer plus she took all our original documents which we had already provided copies of with our Application.
> 
> Now, we wait.
> 
> Glad to not be (hopefully!) facing the Kenyan waiting times, but not too excited to be applying through an Embassy with such a high rate of rejection and very prejudiced ideas about what constitutes a genuine relationship. NEWSLASH for Australian Immigration - we are putting up with this horribly flawed system, the two months it takes to obtain all the evidence they require (including trying to obtain paperwork from Moroccan authorities which nicely balances the ineptitude/slackness of the Morocco public service with the extensive red-tape of colonial France), months of seperation (they say 9, I am thinking 12 months), the fear of having our immediate future decided by one all-powerful person, the (ever-increasing!) cost, the knowledge that if they say no for their prejudiced reasons we pay more money and wait two years for a MRT hearing, only to be vindicated but STILL not have a visa approved and have it sent back to the Embassy to be reconsidered again for god knows how many more months OR have to wait and re-lodge, only for them to hold their previous refusal decision against us as a reason to refuse a further application, rather than seeing it as, I don't know, a fairly good indication of how committed two people are to one another.
> 
> My father jokes at least he does not have to approve of my future husband, knowing my government is taking care of that decision for him!
> 
> Sorry, I seem to have mistaken this forum for therapy and will now /END RANT.


Please make your payment out to "We are all in the same boat" and send it to "lonely hearts and separated by red tape and bureaucracy".

Welcome to the waiting game. You and I are in about the same stage but my finance's app was lodged on Oct 2 in Berlin and he is from Ghana.

I fear I can't emotionally or mentally handle this process much longer and don't have the strength to fight them if they come back with a rejection but this is no sign of my love or how genuine or relationship is, it is a sign of the weight of their system being too great for me to bear. I just hope for us both that the answer is yes and Amen xxx


----------



## mandm

My fear of rejection and desperate thoughts of how my government would be dooming me to a life of financial, emotional and social uncertainty if my man can't join me in Australia has been supassed by a quiet, simmering determination they will not get me. If there is rejection, I will go to Morocco to live and marry my man and live a different kind of life for a time and we will try again. Plus, I will have all the time in the world to publish a tell-all account of our lives in the Aus Immigration system and mount a global grassroots political campaign. I should also take the time to learn to master cooking with a tajine and making mint tea or my mother will be dissapointed in me


----------



## melandabdul

mandm said:


> My fear of rejection and desperate thoughts of how my government would be dooming me to a life of financial, emotional and social uncertainty if my man can't join me in Australia has been supassed by a quiet, simmering determination they will not get me. If there is rejection, I will go to Morocco to live and marry my man and live a different kind of life for a time and we will try again. Plus, I will have all the time in the world to publish a tell-all account of our lives in the Aus Immigration system and mount a global grassroots political campaign. I should also take the time to learn to master cooking with a tajine and making mint tea or my mother will be dissapointed in me


Oh how wonderful...that is exactly where I wish I could be...in that place of quiet determination. Unfortunately I have mental health issues and don't feel that I could leave Australia and live in Ghana because I would be away from my support system (medical) and my family which means the world to me.

The pressure of going to live in Ghana would probably make me quite unwell because of being away from my loved one....even though I would be with my fiance and we would marry. I do wish I was strong enough but I guess I am aware of my limitations.

Master cooking sounds great for you


----------



## someuser

I just thought I'd update our crusade to speed up the process. I wrote to our MP last week for the second time and this week they again told me that there is nothing they can do. DIAC even told her that they can see I'm in regular contact with the Nairobi HC and I just have to wait and talk to them.

They may get a little surprise to find that I have written to dozens of MPs and Senators about our case and they will just keep calling them until hopefully they crack under pressure.

Julia Gillard's office is my next target ;-)


----------



## mandm

Umm, after all my ranting today I just got an email confirming VISA APPROVED! Almost three months exactly from lodgement and just three weeks after the interview. I apologise to those still waiting as it is such a completely unfair system and I am sure there are heaps of people who lodged well before us and are still waiting.

(PMV for Moroccan national, lodged in Cairo o 16/09/12, interview on 27/11/12, visa grant 17/12/12)


----------



## melandabdul

mandm said:


> Umm, after all my ranting today I just got an email confirming VISA APPROVED! Almost three months exactly from lodgement and just three weeks after the interview. I apologise to those still waiting as it is such a completely unfair system and I am sure there are heaps of people who lodged well before us and are still waiting.
> 
> (PMV for Moroccan national, lodged in Cairo o 16/09/12, interview on 27/11/12, visa grant 17/12/12)


Congratulations!!!! Can I ask did you complete a form
80?


----------



## mandm

melandabdul said:


> Congratulations!!!! Can I ask did you complete a form
> 80?


Yes, we lodged a Form 80 at time of Application. I wonder though if they deemed it unnecessary to follow up with it as I am surprised that any ASIO checks would have been done in the three months since we lodged. Who knows why they do what they do or how they come to the conclusions that they do!

My thoughts are with everyone else waiting and hope there are some more Christmas/holiday miracles this week for the African continent xx


----------



## Zamaussie

mandm said:


> Umm, after all my ranting today I just got an email confirming VISA APPROVED! Almost three months exactly from lodgement and just three weeks after the interview. I apologise to those still waiting as it is such a completely unfair system and I am sure there are heaps of people who lodged well before us and are still waiting.
> 
> (PMV for Moroccan national, lodged in Cairo o 16/09/12, interview on 27/11/12, visa grant 17/12/12)


Congratualations!!!


----------



## MrsMwangi

mandm said:


> Umm, after all my ranting today I just got an email confirming VISA APPROVED! Almost three months exactly from lodgement and just three weeks after the interview. I apologise to those still waiting as it is such a completely unfair system and I am sure there are heaps of people who lodged well before us and are still waiting.
> 
> (PMV for Moroccan national, lodged in Cairo o 16/09/12, interview on 27/11/12, visa grant 17/12/12)


Congratulations!!! So happy for you.


----------



## mafful

Hi all
My husband is from Ghana but is in thailand working, so he applied in bangkok. Everything has been done had interview 3 weeks ago now just waiting.


----------



## someuser

mafful said:


> Hi all
> My husband is from Ghana but is in thailand working, so he applied in bangkok. Everything has been done had interview 3 weeks ago now just waiting.


When did you apply?


----------



## mafful

10th september


----------



## kttykat

mafful said:


> Hi all
> My husband is from Ghana but is in thailand working, so he applied in bangkok. Everything has been done had interview 3 weeks ago now just waiting.


As I said in the other thread, you could be waiting if you are lucky only a few months but as many on this thread show, a year or more. None of us can really say what immigration is doing.

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul

mafful said:


> Hi all
> My husband is from Ghana but is in thailand working, so he applied in bangkok. Everything has been done had interview 3 weeks ago now just waiting.


Hi Mafful,
My Fiance is also from Ghana and he is living in Greece so applied to Berlin. Our application is about 1 month later than yours but our interviews were done around the same time. There are not too many people from Ghana on here so please keep me updated on your process.

Did you complete a form 80?


----------



## mafful

Hi melandabdul,
Its great to hear from you, no didnt do form 80 not sure if thats because of the different visa, we applied for a 309. Have you heard anything from your CO? How long were you told the process would take?


----------



## kttykat

mafful said:


> Hi melandabdul,
> Its great to hear from you, no didnt do form 80 not sure if thats because of the different visa, we applied for a 309. Have you heard anything from your CO? How long were you told the process would take?


A 309 still usually requires a form 80 (for background check) when coming from any high risk country (countries that don't qualify for an electronic travel authority). The form 80 is processed by ASIO and can take some time to process.

Kttykat


----------



## mafful

kttykat said:


> A 309 still usually requires a form 80 (for background check) when coming from any high risk country (countries that don't qualify for an electronic travel authority). The form 80 is processed by ASIO and can take some time to process.
> 
> Kttykat


we were told they didnt need anything else so i dont know


----------



## kttykat

mafful said:


> we were told they didnt need anything else so i dont know


Don't argue with them, you really, really want to avoid the form 80 so if they don't ask for it, then don't offer it.

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul

mafful said:


> Hi melandabdul,
> Its great to hear from you, no didnt do form 80 not sure if thats because of the different visa, we applied for a 309. Have you heard anything from your CO? How long were you told the process would take?


Hi!!!!! We were not going to submit a form 80 as it didn't say in the main Australia website that it was required or in the partner migration booklet as far as I recall and just when we were about to submit I stumbled across a page on the Berlin immi website (this is where we submitted) which said that we needed to submit the form 80.

Until this time it was a form I had never heard of and to be honest, until just recently I really didn't know it's fully purpose either. So we madly rushed around getting this extra form completed to send with the rest of the 1.2kg of paperwork I had meticulously put together for submission. By this time the paperwork was with my fiance in Greece so he had to do more of less all of the form 80 work and his written english is not as good as mine so bless him he did a great job but it too a lot of time and effort and patiences 

So as Kttykat said....if they don't ask for it, don't submit it. I am not sure now if they really needed it for us or not as Berlin deal with many countries and plenty of them are low risk and and the website just says categorically that you need to submit a form 80...so who knows...the inner workings are a mystery to us all!!!

We have heard little from the CO other than our acknowledgement at the start and to plan the interview and then interview my fiance. She has replied to emails we have sent and for the rest wants to be left to do the work of processing the application.

We were told it would be at least 7 - 9 months but since then they have changed it to 8 - 9 months but we were not personally told this. There is a lot of information to say that high risk countries, and Ghana is one of them, take twice as long so it would be well over a year...but Berlin is a fairly well regarded embassy for getting through the processing in an effective way so I am hopeful that even if it is longer it will not be excessive.


----------



## melandabdul

So African's and African lovers...we have all been a bit quiet. Has anyone heard from their CO at all or is it dead silent out there?


----------



## someuser

melandabdul said:


> So African's and African lovers...we have all been a bit quiet. Has anyone heard from their CO at all or is it dead silent out there?


I think DIAC has been on holidays. So maybe things liven up next week.


----------



## Gerrywins

Nothing from DIAC yet and I have just hit my 11 months. I have written to my CO just inquiring whether I am likely to receive PMV before 12 months are up. Let's hope she is back from vacation.


----------



## mafful

nothing at the moment waiting waiting


----------



## melandabdul

Oh it's heartbreaking


----------



## ree

So for African's 2013 been a bit quiet. Has anyone heard anything at all or is it dead quite out there?


----------



## melandabdul

ree said:


> So for African's 2013 been a bit quiet. Has anyone heard anything at all or is it dead quite out there?


Nothing from my CO but I think I have a number of months to wait anyway even if my love wasnt high risk. They seem to be working on about July in the Berlin Office at the moment and we are Oct so I don't expect to hear anything for a little bit.


----------



## someuser

ree said:


> So for African's 2013 been a bit quiet. Has anyone heard anything at all or is it dead quite out there?


14 and a half months down. Still waiting like all Kenyans.


----------



## melandabdul

someuser said:


> 14 and a half months down. Still waiting like all Kenyans.


How are you coping someuser?


----------



## someuser

melandabdul said:


> How are you coping someuser?


Things were sort of Ok until my wife was robbed and beaten last weekend. She was walking right behind me and someone smacked her to the ground and ran off with her bag containing everything important (passport, ID, Money, phones, keys etc). Her injuries aren't serious and she got her passport and ID back.

I just wish this Visa would hurry up and take us out of Kenya and back home to Australia.


----------



## kttykat

someuser said:


> Things were sort of Ok until my wife was robbed and beaten last weekend. She was walking right behind me and someone smacked her to the ground and ran off with her bag containing everything important (passport, ID, Money, phones, keys etc). Her injuries aren't serious and she got her passport and ID back.
> 
> I just wish this Visa would hurry up and take us out of Kenya and back home to Australia.


That is terrible, what a world  Hope things work out for you really soon.

Kttykat


----------



## someuser

kttykat said:


> That is terrible, what a world  Hope things work out for you really soon.
> 
> Kttykat


Thanks Kttykat. Me too.


----------



## melandabdul

someuser said:


> Things were sort of Ok until my wife was robbed and beaten last weekend. She was walking right behind me and someone smacked her to the ground and ran off with her bag containing everything important (passport, ID, Money, phones, keys etc). Her injuries aren't serious and she got her passport and ID back.
> 
> I just wish this Visa would hurry up and take us out of Kenya and back home to Australia.


Oh my goodness....I literally yelled out "what" as I read your post!!!! I am so sorry to hear of your terrible news and that your wife and you went through such horrible violence at the hand of another human. I can really appreciate how you would be feeling even more now that you just need to get out of where and come to Australia!!!

My heart is breaking for you!!! Please please please make sure that you let your case office know of this event. I am not sure but it might assist in speeding (how funny to say that word when you have waited so long) up the process when you share of the violence she suffered and that you are fearful for her safety.

I can't recall if it is you or her that is the Keynan and waiting on the visa but I am sure that if you let DIAC know of this it would go some way to compelling circumstances. Use what is in your hands!!!!

Take care and stay strong.

Mel
xxx


----------



## someuser

melandabdul said:


> Oh my goodness....I literally yelled out "what" as I read your post!!!! I am so sorry to hear of your terrible news and that your wife and you went through such horrible violence at the hand of another human. I can really appreciate how you would be feeling even more now that you just need to get out of where and come to Australia!!!
> 
> My heart is breaking for you!!! Please please please make sure that you let your case office know of this event. I am not sure but it might assist in speeding (how funny to say that word when you have waited so long) up the process when you share of the violence she suffered and that you are fearful for her safety.
> 
> I can't recall if it is you or her that is the Keynan and waiting on the visa but I am sure that if you let DIAC know of this it would go some way to compelling circumstances. Use what is in your hands!!!!
> 
> Take care and stay strong.
> 
> Mel
> xxx


Thank you for the kind words Mel. Yes my wife is Kenyan and I am Aussie. I let my case officer know but she hasn't even responded.

So we continue to wait.


----------



## melandabdul

someuser said:


> Thank you for the kind words Mel. Yes my wife is Kenyan and I am Aussie. I let my case officer know but she hasn't even responded.
> 
> So we continue to wait.


Give it a week and then write again and let them know your wife is fearing for her safety from this event and see how you go.


----------



## Adventuress

someuser said:


> Things were sort of Ok until my wife was robbed and beaten last weekend. She was walking right behind me and someone smacked her to the ground and ran off with her bag containing everything important (passport, ID, Money, phones, keys etc). Her injuries aren't serious and she got her passport and ID back.
> 
> I just wish this Visa would hurry up and take us out of Kenya and back home to Australia.


Hi Graeme, I am so sorry to hear what your wife has gone through. I am able to commiserate because I was in a similar situation earlier last year. (I'm living with my husband in his country). A guy let himself into my house, wrestled me to the ground and tried to rape me. Thankfully that was not the end result, but I was left with injuries and of course it leaves a person shaken and it's difficult to bounce back from such a thing.

But I'm sorry to say that I don't have any faith in any of our case officers responding accordingly. I contacted mine describing the situation and how unsafe I felt and that I desperately needed to go back to Australia for my health and to attend counselling for this and several other counts of assault and abuse that I've experienced while here over the last few years. I never received any kind of response.

They don't give a damn about the people they claim to serve.

Please pass on my best wishes and empathy to your wife and I hope she will be able to heal from this horrific injustice.


----------



## someuser

Adventuress said:


> Hi Graeme, I am so sorry to hear what your wife has gone through. I am able to commiserate because I was in a similar situation earlier last year. (I'm living with my husband in his country). A guy let himself into my house, wrestled me to the ground and tried to rape me. Thankfully that was not the end result, but I was left with injuries and of course it leaves a person shaken and it's difficult to bounce back from such a thing.
> 
> But I'm sorry to say that I don't have any faith in any of our case officers responding accordingly. I contacted mine describing the situation and how unsafe I felt and that I desperately needed to go back to Australia for my health and to attend counselling for this and several other counts of assault and abuse that I've experienced while here over the last few years. I never received any kind of response.
> 
> They don't give a damn about the people they claim to serve.
> 
> Please pass on my best wishes and empathy to your wife and I hope she will be able to heal from this horrific injustice.


Thanks Adventuress. That sounds really horrible and I expect as much from our case officer too. I just don't think they have the ability to do anything (even if they do care).


----------



## JALAL

mandm said:


> My partner is Moroccan - so from the African continent - but actual Application (PMV) was required to be lodged in Cairo, Egypt. We lodged on 16 September 2012 (including police checks). Medicals were finalised a fortnight later because even though we knew what medicals to get, we had to wait to be instructed by the Embassy. Even then they POSTED the medical check info to Australia, which was actually required by my man in Morocco, so we proceeded anyway and medicals were lodged all fine and accepted in a fortnight before the 'mail pack' even arrived in Australia. Go figure.
> 
> I'm a lawyer, but any good lawyer knows not to handle their own affairs (especially when they have no knowledge in the given area!) so I used an agent (at legal mates rates, thank goodness). I am very anal retentive so I spent forever second-guessing said lawyer, which she kindly tolerated, and I am so glad to have the extra support through the process. I feel sorry for the 100 hectares of forest that died in order for us to file all our supporting documents.
> 
> We were lucky to get an interview quickly on 27 November in Casablanca, Morocco. This no doubt only happened because my lawyer emailed them in early November to say I was coming over in December/January and would they like to interview us. Otherwise they probably would not have even looked at our file to recognize they could interview my man during their scheduled interview times. I was due to travel to see him over Christmas, so I moved my holiday forward to be there for it. They had no interest in talking to me but grilled him for 1 hr 45 mins. The interviewer made it clear she was just transcribing and would provide the interview answers to the actual CO. I (anal retentive!) did a further statutory declaration and annexed all our updated communication records) which we gave the interviewer plus she took all our original documents which we had already provided copies of with our Application.
> 
> Now, we wait.
> 
> Glad to not be (hopefully!) facing the Kenyan waiting times, but not too excited to be applying through an Embassy with such a high rate of rejection and very prejudiced ideas about what constitutes a genuine relationship. NEWSLASH for Australian Immigration - we are putting up with this horribly flawed system, the two months it takes to obtain all the evidence they require (including trying to obtain paperwork from Moroccan authorities which nicely balances the ineptitude/slackness of the Morocco public service with the extensive red-tape of colonial France), months of seperation (they say 9, I am thinking 12 months), the fear of having our immediate future decided by one all-powerful person, the (ever-increasing!) cost, the knowledge that if they say no for their prejudiced reasons we pay more money and wait two years for a MRT hearing, only to be vindicated but STILL not have a visa approved and have it sent back to the Embassy to be reconsidered again for god knows how many more months OR have to wait and re-lodge, only for them to hold their previous refusal decision against us as a reason to refuse a further application, rather than seeing it as, I don't know, a fairly good indication of how committed two people are to one another.
> 
> My father jokes at least he does not have to approve of my future husband, knowing my government is taking care of that decision for him!
> 
> Sorry, I seem to have mistaken this forum for therapy and will now /END RANT.


Hi mandm,

I will apply soon for a PMV from morocco and need some informations like where you partner took his medical exams and how much were the fees. I would like also to ask you if he had to send his passport to Cairo.

Finaly I need to translate and certify my documents and have no clue. Could you please give me some directions?

Best regards,
Jalal


----------



## minky

Gerrywins said:


> Just thought I should start this thread so that those who lodged their applications in Africa or those who have African partners could share their experiences especially timelines.
> 
> It would be great to hear from you all.


Hi there Gerrywins!

My fiance is Nigerian and we will apply from the South African embassy. Weve been together a little over 2 years now with a little boy of our own, and of course would have already applied if not for the fee amount. Bit nervous at whats ahead, especially reading some of the stories. This thread looks to be very enlightening. Cheers!


----------



## Gerrywins

minky said:


> Hi there Gerrywins!
> 
> My fiance is Nigerian and we will apply from the South African embassy. Weve been together a little over 2 years now with a little boy of our own, and of course would have already applied if not for the fee amount. Bit nervous at whats ahead, especially reading some of the stories. This thread looks to be very enlightening. Cheers!


Hi there Minky,

Lovely for you to join us. Yes, there are challenges ahead but if you and your partner are serious about wanting to be together,then it's worth the wait.

It is more challenging for us just because we come from the African continent but you know what?? others before us have gone through it and we will too.

But the first step is to apply. Then you can join us here to wait.


----------



## minky

Gerrywins said:


> Hi there Kinky,
> 
> Lovely for you to join us. Yes, there are challenges ahead but if you and your partner are serious about wanting to be together,then it's worth the wait.
> 
> It is more challenging for us just because we come from the African continent but you know what?? others before us have gone through it and we will too.
> 
> But the first step is to apply. Then you can join us here to wait.


Thank you for the warm welcome! I will be posting when we do apply. At the moment gathering what we will need. Comforting to know others going through the same thing!

This is a perfect thread for us concerned as you say the truth, its a high risk country. Unfortunately it is that way. Wishing we had applied already, because we truly cant wait to finally be together, over here. Going to take time, but you are right, good things are worth waiting for.

Hoping as well i can help others in any way possible too


----------



## mandm

JALAL said:


> Hi mandm,
> 
> I will apply soon for a PMV from morocco and need some informations like where you partner took his medical exams and how much were the fees. I would like also to ask you if he had to send his passport to Cairo.
> 
> Finaly I need to translate and certify my documents and have no clue. Could you please give me some directions?
> 
> Best regards,
> Jalal


Hi Jalal,

You can only get the medicals done in Rabat - contacts are here Morocco - Panel Physicians

There are only two panel doctors there and one radiologist. You have to attend at both the doctor and radiologist. We used Dr Helene Gagne-Lamghabbar and she was great - Mohamed rushed around all day but managed to get all the tests (I think he had to go doctor, radiologist, blood laboratory and back to doctor) all in one day and the doctor arranged to Fedex Cairo the results on the very same day. The doctors are generally able to fit you in the next day if you call them the day before.

I think everything cost about 2,500 dirham all up - for the doctor, radiologist, the blood tests and to fedex the results.

You are supposed to wait until you apply and get directions (by mail) from the embassy before you go to the panel doctor.

We got our translations done in Tanger by Aouatif Raissouli Mamoune (tel 05 39 94 04 95) and they were also great - but this will be no good to you if you are nowhere near Tanger. You should get everything you ever need, ever translated in Morocco (even when, inshallah, you come to Australia) because it is so much more cheaper.

You get your copies of your documents (passport (all pages), national ID card, birth book, birth certificate extract, police clearances (tribunal and police) etc and get the copies certified by the local equivalent of a notary. Then take the certified copies to be translated. You don't send your passport to cairo, just the certified copy and translation.

Although all your official documents must be translated, when we were interviewed they told us to send additional documents either in English or Arabic - we translated a lot of documents (i.e. statements from Moroccan nationals), but things like receipts in arabic we just sent in as is as all the staff can read it anyway!

Happy to help anytime if you send me a PM.

Good luck!


----------



## JALAL

Hi MandM, 

Thank you very much indeed for your help. I appreciate it a lot! I am new here, so I have to make one more post to be able to PM you.

I used to work and live in Tangier, now back to Casablanca so I will find a local translator near the first instance tribunal.

I will be utterly gratefull if you could tell me what documents my fiancee need to bring with her (we are meeting in Bali in five weeks). She lives in QLD.

Cheers,
Jalal


----------



## mafful

Hi all has anyone had good news?


----------



## someuser

mafful said:


> Hi all has anyone had good news?


I'm pretty sure all us Kenyan applicants are still waiting.


----------



## mandm

Hi Jalal,
This is the list of everything we included in our application - it should give your girlfriend an idea of what to bring when she meets with you - note what things are recorded as needing to be certified. Good luck!

1. Completed PMV Application Document Checklist
Forms, fees and charges
2. Form 47SP
3. Form 40SP
4. Form 956 (Applicant)
5. Form 956 (Sponsor)
6. Confirmation of payment visa fee
Personal documents (sponsor):
7. Sponsor identity documents (evidence 18+ and Australian citizen): 
a. Certified copy Passport (all pages);
b. Certified copy Birth certificate;
c. Certified copy driver’s licence (showing current address if needed);
8. Sponsor employment records for previous two years:
a. Original letter from employer
b. Copy latest payslip
c. Copy ATO Notice of Assessment 2012
Personal documents (applicant):
9. Applicant identity documents:
a. Certified copy Passport (all pages)
a.i. Translated copy Passport certified copy
b. Certified copy National Identity Card:
b.i. Translated copy National Identity Card certified copy
c. Certified copy birth certificate
c.i. Translated copy birth certificate certified copy
d. Family birth book (Arabic and English – not translated as translated birth certificate already included)
10. Passport photos:
a. 4 x photo Applicant
b. 2 x photo Sponsor
11. Photographs evidencing have met face-to-face and personally known to each other (including engagement party photographs);
12. Original letter from Mosque confirming celebrant booked to marry at 13 November 2013;
13. Written statements detailing history of relationship and future plans as husband and wife:
a. Original statutory declaration Sponsor
b. Original statutory declaration Applicant
14. Statutory declarations of Australian citizens as supporting witnesses: 
a. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's mum
b. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's dad
c. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's friend
d. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's housemate
e. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's work colleague
15. Statements of Moroccan nationals as supporting witnesses:
a. Original statement Applicant's Mother (Arabic)
a.i. Translated copy statement Applicant's mother
b. Original statement Applicant's friend (Arabic)
b.i. Translated copy statement Applicant's friend
c. Original statement Applicant's employer (Arabic – not translated)
16. Evidence of genuinely intending to live in a married relationship (other than supporting statements):
a. Certified copy Sponsor's Last Will and Testament
b. Copy Applicant's Islamic will
b.i. Translated copy Applicant's Islamic Will
c. Engagement ring receipt (Arabic)
c.i. Translated copy engagement ring receipt
d. Sponsor BMCE Direct, Morocco bank documents (French – not translated):
d.i. Account Statement;
d.ii. Document appointing Applicant as signatory;
d.iii. Deposit receipts with signatures showing joint contributions;
e. Sponsor's highlighted bank statements showing transactions in Morocco (English)
f. Receipts for presents, groceries, significant joint purchases in Morocco – not translated
g. Copies travel records (in approximate date order) – all train, bus tickets, online bookings, airline booking and ticket stubs, hotel receipts, hire car receipts
h. Copies letters, cards, postcards and postmarked envelopes (including correspondence friends/family sent me in Morocco and sent Applicant's family) – especially congratulations/engagements cards
i. Emails – emails of friends/family congratulations on engagement, between sponsor and applicant, between sponsor and sponsor's family demonstrating life in Morocco together
j. Facebook extracts – applicant and sponsor's walls, “Morocco” photo albums showing comments, chat history between sponsor/applicant and some select sponsor/family
k. Phone call history – iphone call log copy, Online sim call history
l. SMS messages – iphone log of messages between sponsor/applicant and sponsor/family referencing applicant/Morocco
m. Skype record of conversation and call history between sponsor/applicant
n. Applicant's OFPPT study certificates (French and Arabic – not translated)
Health documents – nil, await instruction from embassy once application lodged
Character documents:
17. Form 80 (Applicant)
18. Applicant's character checks
a. Original Tribunal criminal check
a.i. Translated copy Tribunal criminal check
b. Original National police check
b.i. Translated copy National police check


----------



## someuser

mandm said:


> Hi Jalal,
> This is the list of everything we included in our application - it should give your girlfriend an idea of what to bring when she meets with you - note what things are recorded as needing to be certified. Good luck!
> 
> 1. Completed PMV Application Document Checklist
> Forms, fees and charges
> 2. Form 47SP
> 3. Form 40SP
> 4. Form 956 (Applicant)
> 5. Form 956 (Sponsor)
> 6. Confirmation of payment visa fee
> Personal documents (sponsor):
> 7. Sponsor identity documents (evidence 18+ and Australian citizen):
> a. Certified copy Passport (all pages);
> b. Certified copy Birth certificate;
> c. Certified copy driver's licence (showing current address if needed);
> 8. Sponsor employment records for previous two years:
> a. Original letter from employer
> b. Copy latest payslip
> c. Copy ATO Notice of Assessment 2012
> Personal documents (applicant):
> 9. Applicant identity documents:
> a. Certified copy Passport (all pages)
> a.i. Translated copy Passport certified copy
> b. Certified copy National Identity Card:
> b.i. Translated copy National Identity Card certified copy
> c. Certified copy birth certificate
> c.i. Translated copy birth certificate certified copy
> d. Family birth book (Arabic and English - not translated as translated birth certificate already included)
> 10. Passport photos:
> a. 4 x photo Applicant
> b. 2 x photo Sponsor
> 11. Photographs evidencing have met face-to-face and personally known to each other (including engagement party photographs);
> 12. Original letter from Mosque confirming celebrant booked to marry at 13 November 2013;
> 13. Written statements detailing history of relationship and future plans as husband and wife:
> a. Original statutory declaration Sponsor
> b. Original statutory declaration Applicant
> 14. Statutory declarations of Australian citizens as supporting witnesses:
> a. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's mum
> b. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's dad
> c. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's friend
> d. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's housemate
> e. Original statutory declaration Sponsor's work colleague
> 15. Statements of Moroccan nationals as supporting witnesses:
> a. Original statement Applicant's Mother (Arabic)
> a.i. Translated copy statement Applicant's mother
> b. Original statement Applicant's friend (Arabic)
> b.i. Translated copy statement Applicant's friend
> c. Original statement Applicant's employer (Arabic - not translated)
> 16. Evidence of genuinely intending to live in a married relationship (other than supporting statements):
> a. Certified copy Sponsor's Last Will and Testament
> b. Copy Applicant's Islamic will
> b.i. Translated copy Applicant's Islamic Will
> c. Engagement ring receipt (Arabic)
> c.i. Translated copy engagement ring receipt
> d. Sponsor BMCE Direct, Morocco bank documents (French - not translated):
> d.i. Account Statement;
> d.ii. Document appointing Applicant as signatory;
> d.iii. Deposit receipts with signatures showing joint contributions;
> e. Sponsor's highlighted bank statements showing transactions in Morocco (English)
> f. Receipts for presents, groceries, significant joint purchases in Morocco - not translated
> g. Copies travel records (in approximate date order) - all train, bus tickets, online bookings, airline booking and ticket stubs, hotel receipts, hire car receipts
> h. Copies letters, cards, postcards and postmarked envelopes (including correspondence friends/family sent me in Morocco and sent Applicant's family) - especially congratulations/engagements cards
> i. Emails - emails of friends/family congratulations on engagement, between sponsor and applicant, between sponsor and sponsor's family demonstrating life in Morocco together
> j. Facebook extracts - applicant and sponsor's walls, "Morocco" photo albums showing comments, chat history between sponsor/applicant and some select sponsor/family
> k. Phone call history - iphone call log copy, Online sim call history
> l. SMS messages - iphone log of messages between sponsor/applicant and sponsor/family referencing applicant/Morocco
> m. Skype record of conversation and call history between sponsor/applicant
> n. Applicant's OFPPT study certificates (French and Arabic - not translated)
> Health documents - nil, await instruction from embassy once application lodged
> Character documents:
> 17. Form 80 (Applicant)
> 18. Applicant's character checks
> a. Original Tribunal criminal check
> a.i. Translated copy Tribunal criminal check
> b. Original National police check
> b.i. Translated copy National police check


Wow! North Africans really have to submit an over the top amount of evidence. That's pretty crazy. I have lived in person with my wife for about 2 years total now and Long Distance for nearly 8 years and I would have a small fraction of the listed evidence.


----------



## mandm

Maybe I did go over the top. But we got a visa from Cairo in 3 months. So maybe it was just the right amount!


----------



## someuser

mandm said:


> Maybe I did go over the top. But we got a visa from Cairo in 3 months. So maybe it was just the right amount!


No I agree that Cairo have rejected so many applications so far better to go crazy with evidence than otherwise.


----------



## melandabdul

someuser said:


> No I agree that Cairo have rejected so many applications so far better to go crazy with evidence than otherwise.


Any idea why they reject so many?


----------



## CollegeGirl

There was a ring broken up a few months back, if I recall correctly, where Egyptian men were paying Australian women to marry them in order to get visas. Maybe it has something to do with that? Maybe they cracked down as a result.


----------



## kelvintino

Hello every one, i am new on here, just a quick question and update, I have gone for medical on the 18th of Jan 2013 and I just submitted my Malaysian pcc on 14th of Feb 2013 as requested by my c/o, application lodge here in Malaysia cos i am a student but i am from Nigeria, my timeline is 14months and 2weeks past, ( visa subclass 309) but i submitted Nigerian pcc with my application, my question is does any one knows how long it will take to get visa at this point? Cos i want to book my flight by first week of March, pls ur opinion will be immensely appreciated thanks...


----------



## Zamaussie

CollegeGirl said:


> There was a ring broken up a few months back, if I recall correctly, where Egyptian men were paying Australian women to marry them in order to get visas. Maybe it has something to do with that? Maybe they cracked down as a result.


That could be the case! Am starting to think any country with majority of Mulsims they are sort of too strict - Just thinking...!


----------



## someuser

kelvintino said:


> Hello every one, i am new on here, just a quick question and update, I have gone for medical on the 18th of Jan 2013 and I just submitted my Malaysian pcc on 14th of Feb 2013 as requested by my c/o, application lodge here in Malaysia cos i am a student but i am from Nigeria, my timeline is 14months and 2weeks past, ( visa subclass 309) but i submitted Nigerian pcc with my application, my question is does any one knows how long it will take to get visa at this point? Cos i want to book my flight by first week of March, pls ur opinion will be immensely appreciated thanks...


Hi Kelvintino. I wouldn't book anything yet if I were you. When we applied in Kenya our application said average 10 months processing time. Virtually all the Kenyans in this forum have been waiting over 12 months now, regardless of where in the world they applied. We've been waiting 15.5 months and there are others waiting 17 months. I haven't seen any Kenyans have partner visas granted since I joined this forum last October and my CO has hinted that it's around 18 months wait at the moment. The best thing you can do is just look for other Nigerians in the same boat on this forum and see how long they have waited.


----------



## kelvintino

Thanks for your reply, but my CO told me that the processing time is 12mnths and she also tld me last yr december that my application is near finalisation, thats why she requested for medical and additinal doc like malaysian pcc which i hv already submitted, so wot do u think and were can i find Nigerians in this forum???


----------



## ree

*Visa granted*

After waiting almost 15 months today my visa garnted, thanks for all africant applicant I hope yours also granted soon


----------



## someuser

Awesome News Ree. A Kenyan is finally Granted! I'm so happy for you. We must be close too so once in Australia, we'll have to visit and say hi.

We just sent our CO an email to give her the hurry up too. Hopefully she takes action like she did on your application.

I'm too excited for words.


----------



## kangaro

ree said:


> After waiting almost 15 months today my visa garnted, thanks for all africant applicant I hope yours also granted soon


Hi ree Congrats! I'm happy for both of u at the end love won! Wish u all da best!


----------



## ree

Thanks ,good luck with your application


----------



## someuser

someuser said:


> Awesome News Ree. A Kenyan is finally Granted! I'm so happy for you. We must be close too so once in Australia, we'll have to visit and say hi.
> 
> We just sent our CO an email to give her the hurry up too. Hopefully she takes action like she did on your application.
> 
> I'm too excited for words.


Oops. I better clarify that you lodged in Kenya but aren't actually Kenyan. Well done anyway Ree. You must be pretty excited to see your love again and get on with your life together.


----------



## Zamaussie

ree said:


> After waiting almost 15 months today my visa garnted, thanks for all africant applicant I hope yours also granted soon


Hi ree
Congratulations !!! wishing you all the best .
So do you know where you guys will be staying ,if you don't mind me asking


----------



## ree

Thanks zam , Melbourne


----------



## melandabdul

ree said:


> After waiting almost 15 months today my visa garnted, thanks for all africant applicant I hope yours also granted soon


What wonderful news. Such a long wait but great outcome...it must seem like a dream. All the best in your future xxx


----------



## ree

Thanks, it been a long wait but never expected this month there are lot of African applicant waiting longer then us (someuser and others) Wishing for all speedy grant


----------



## Zamaussie

No matter how long it takes, its worth the WAIT !...finally being reunited with your loved one !! 
All the best to those still waiting !


----------



## akoto

Hello,


I am in Ghana and my fiance is in australia.we have finished compiling all necessary documents,how do I submit them?does he need to post me his documents so I submit them or I have to send mine over rather?and where do I submit them if I'm in Ghana?I want to know more about how many photos to send as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Realman2011

Hi, 
All you need to do is to ask your partner to send you her own document with 2 passport photograph while your will be 4 passport photograph and take them to Dhl office in Ghana they will tell you how to send them to petoria in South Africa.


----------



## philipg

As you can see from our timeline, my fiance is South African.
She calls herself an African and doesn't distinguish just because she lives on the most southerly part.

Maybe because we are both widows, our circumstances were easier to process.
It didn't take too long for her visa grant to be approved.
Or is it because South African's have better official records?

I'm not sure, but we set our wedding date for July 2013 expecting the approval to take a long time.
It's worked out OK because there is lot to be done to wind up her affairs and it takes time.
However, I'd like to be married right away instead of having to wait.


----------



## melandabdul

Realman2011 said:


> Hi,
> All you need to do is to ask your partner to send you her own document with 2 passport photograph while your will be 4 passport photograph and take them to Dhl office in Ghana they will tell you how to send them to petoria in South Africa.


I am sorry Realman but it seems that this information is wrong. My love is from Ghana and although he is not in Ghana now when we applied I am interested in where to apply as he may move back there so our application would be transferred to that office. I have also not seen any other people from Ghana on here applying.

Anyway I did a quick investigation and found this on the website for the Australian High Commission in Ghana -

"The Australian High Commission in Accra does not provide visa or immigration services. This responsibility rests with the Australian High Commission in Nairobi, Kenya (for residents of Ghana, Burkina Faso and Mali) and the Australian High Commission in Pretoria (for residents of Liberia, Sierra Leone, Cote d'Ivoire, Senegal, Guinea and Togo)."

So the application would be sent to Nairobi Kenya not Pretoria South Africa.

There are however changes afoot in Ghana with the introduction of a New Australian Visa Application Proceedures for Clients in Ghana so I would rather contact the High Commission directly to be sure that this information is all current as websites are often not updated.


----------



## jodibb

My fiance is Ghanaian living in china for almost 6years legally.We applied just Feb at the shaghai office with all the necessary document apart from medicals. They send us an acknowledgement mail without stating who our case officer is.doe it mean that we are going to wait for a long time? or has anyone applied through china before? we need to know something.


----------



## melandabdul

jodibb said:


> My fiance is Ghanaian living in china for almost 6years legally.We applied just Feb at the shaghai office with all the necessary document apart from medicals. They send us an acknowledgement mail without stating who our case officer is.doe it mean that we are going to wait for a long time? or has anyone applied through china before? we need to know something.


Hi Jodibb....welcome to the forum and the thread. No one can say for sure but I can tell you a few things I have witnessed and point you in the probable direction if you will.

Look at the email and letter they sent you. This more that likely will state the expected waiting time for you. I would be surprised if it says anything less than at least 7 - 9 months. This is what most of us around the world are seeing and I don't think that it should be any different in China but this is my best guess.

Also as an African, if you submitted a form 80 then you could be in for a very long wait. It seems that it takes a long time for them to check the security aspects of the African's which is what they use form 80 to do. This is normally sent to ASIO and they are taking in excess of 1 year in many cases to finalise these checks. That is not to say that it will definitely happen but it is more than likely.

In terms of you not being told who your case officer is...I dont think we were told either but it was the person who sent us the acknowledgment email/letter...so that might be the case for you also. Maybe you could write and ask?

One last thing, there is a timeline section here where you can see all of the people who have posted their details and you can filter out by location submitted etc. Maybe you could go and search to see if there are any others like you applying in China or recently applied to see their timeline and how long it took. Unfortunately as Ghana is considered a high risk country it always changes the game but like me we can hope it might slip through unnoticed


----------



## Zamaussie

I agree with Mel....In our case we the person who sent the acknowledgment wasn't our CO. We had a CO assigned about a month later.
You can't really tell, But they put the standard processing time on the letter.
All the best Jodibb !!


----------



## jodibb

Hmmmm

Not processing time at all mentioned on the email ??

It has been allocated a File No.as a correspondence reference

It says 
"Once you have been allocated a CO and a preliminary overview of the file has taken place,the CO will contact you regarding any outstanding documents and also to schedule an in-person interview,if required.
You will also be given the CO contact details at this point to communicate about your case."

"Please wait until you are contacted by your CO.In the meantime,if you have an urgent enquiry,please email .....shanghai"

I know the wait ahead may be long 
But I know this man is definitely worth it


----------



## someuser

jodibb said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Not processing time at all mentioned on the email ??
> 
> It has been allocated a File No.as a correspondence reference
> 
> It says
> "Once you have been allocated a CO and a preliminary overview of the file has taken place,the CO will contact you regarding any outstanding documents and also to schedule an in-person interview,if required.
> You will also be given the CO contact details at this point to communicate about your case."
> 
> "Please wait until you are contacted by your CO.In the meantime,if you have an urgent enquiry,please email .....shanghai"
> 
> I know the wait ahead may be long
> But I know this man is definitely worth it


I agree with what's been said before. For other Africans, where they filed seems to have little to do with the waiting times. If you want to know a very rough indication of how long you'll be waiting, you are probably be best off to look at how long other Ghanaians have waited.

Kenyans are all waiting well over 12 months (16.5 months for us) and some have filed in low risk countries giving estimates of 4 months. We are all awaiting ASIO security checks (from form 80)

Hopefully Ghanaians have shorter waiting times.


----------



## melandabdul

jodibb said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Not processing time at all mentioned on the email ??
> 
> It has been allocated a File No.as a correspondence reference
> 
> It says
> "Once you have been allocated a CO and a preliminary overview of the file has taken place,the CO will contact you regarding any outstanding documents and also to schedule an in-person interview,if required.
> You will also be given the CO contact details at this point to communicate about your case."
> 
> "Please wait until you are contacted by your CO.In the meantime,if you have an urgent enquiry,please email .....shanghai"
> 
> I know the wait ahead may be long
> But I know this man is definitely worth it


Hi Jodibb....i did a bit of searching for you and found a site for vfs that manage the visas by the looks for China and I have found the link that will give you all the info you need

Australia Visa Information - China - Visa Types - Family - Partner - Processing Time

Sorry to tell you it says average processing time is 12 months. Bear in mind this "could" be longer as your man is from a high risk country but let's hope not.


----------



## genet

MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
CO Assig-21/04/2012
process center---Kenya 
visa type:-309
Additional Documents Requested by CO :-weeding photos,PCC , communication proof,form 80 and medicals
Ethiopian wife -Australian husband 

I know its a waiting process. But in our case we have been very patient with this however it has got us no where. We still waiting after 1 year and 1 months. 

This is affecting me grately. I have stress and anxiety everyday. This process has made life difficult. I need my wife support soon, and the fact that this process is taking so long is increasing my depressive state. How can the immigration department take so long to process. My wife does not have a criminal record, we have all genuine correct documents, we have done everything thats needed. It was stated that if we submit all documents earlier...then there is a possibility that it may happen sooner. But the opposite has happened here...its taken longer than what it takes for other people. WHich is ridiculous! how can this be?? 

ON top of that our case worker gave us very little feedback during our wait time this year and we did not bother her at all. HOwever even now its still like this! im very frustrated and have no idea who to go to for help!


----------



## melandabdul

genet said:


> MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
> CO Assig-21/04/2012
> 
> I know its a waiting process. But in our case we have been very patient with this however it has got us no where. We still waiting after 1 year and 1 months.
> 
> This is affecting me grately. I have stress and anxiety everyday. This process has made life difficult. I need my wife support soon, and the fact that this process is taking so long is increasing my depressive state. How can the immigration department take so long to process. My husband does not have a criminal record, we have all genuine correct documents, we have done everything thats needed. It was stated that if we submit all documents earlier...then there is a possibility that it may happen sooner. But the opposite has happened here...its taken longer than what it takes for other people. WHich is ridiculous! how can this be??
> 
> ON top of that our case worker gave us very little feedback during our wait time this year and we did not bother her at all. HOwever even now its still like this! im very frustrated and have no idea who to go to for help!


You poor thing. I feel your pain. You may have already shared this but as you don't have a signature can you please let us know what country your love is from, where you applied and what type of visa you applied for.

******** UPDATE
Clearly I was half asleep when I first read your post as I can see that you have entered much of the information that I asked for.


----------



## Gerrywins

genet said:


> MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
> CO Assig-21/04/2012
> 
> I know its a waiting process. But in our case we have been very patient with this however it has got us no where. We still waiting after 1 year and 1 months.
> 
> This is affecting me grately. I have stress and anxiety everyday. This process has made life difficult. I need my wife support soon, and the fact that this process is taking so long is increasing my depressive state. How can the immigration department take so long to process. My husband does not have a criminal record, we have all genuine correct documents, we have done everything thats needed. It was stated that if we submit all documents earlier...then there is a possibility that it may happen sooner. But the opposite has happened here...its taken longer than what it takes for other people. WHich is ridiculous! how can this be??
> 
> ON top of that our case worker gave us very little feedback during our wait time this year and we did not bother her at all. HOwever even now its still like this! im very frustrated and have no idea who to go to for help!


Sorry to hear your story. A number of us are also in the same boat. I am waiting 13.5 months now. I would advise you lodge a complaint with IGIS. It probably wont change much as they tell you to wait another 6 months before you complain to them, but I would still do it if I were you.


----------



## someuser

genet said:


> MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
> CO Assig-21/04/2012
> logement Location---Kenya
> visa type:-309
> Additional Documents Requested by CO :-weeding photos,PCC , communication proof,form 80 and medicals
> Ethiopian wife -Australian husband
> 
> I know its a waiting process. But in our case we have been very patient with this however it has got us no where. We still waiting after 1 year and 1 months.
> 
> This is affecting me grately. I have stress and anxiety everyday. This process has made life difficult. I need my wife support soon, and the fact that this process is taking so long is increasing my depressive state. How can the immigration department take so long to process. My wife does not have a criminal record, we have all genuine correct documents, we have done everything thats needed. It was stated that if we submit all documents earlier...then there is a possibility that it may happen sooner. But the opposite has happened here...its taken longer than what it takes for other people. WHich is ridiculous! how can this be??
> 
> ON top of that our case worker gave us very little feedback during our wait time this year and we did not bother her at all. HOwever even now its still like this! im very frustrated and have no idea who to go to for help!


Genet, take heart that an Ethiopian couple that lodged mid December 2011 just got their visa granted about a week ago. You must not be too far away now. Check on your case officer about every six weeks though as the application had become stuck somewhere and had to be escalated to push it through.


----------



## genet

someuser said:


> Genet, take heart that an Ethiopian couple that lodged mid December 2011 just got their visa granted about a week ago. You must not be too far away now. Check on your case officer about every six weeks though as the application had become stuck somewhere and had to be escalated to push it through.


I checked with our CO last week this what she said " We appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process your application. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. I am following up on the status of your case to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable and will advise you of the outcome of my enquiries" i guess they r blaming the other agencies for their slow process time


----------



## someuser

genet said:


> I checked with our CO last week this what she said " We appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process your application. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. I am following up on the status of your case to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable and will advise you of the outcome of my enquiries" i guess they r blaming the other agencies for their slow process time


Yes. It's pretty much always ASIO security checks that kill us in East Africa.


----------



## melandabdul

genet said:


> I checked with our CO last week this what she said " We appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process your application. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. I am following up on the status of your case to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable and will advise you of the outcome of my enquiries" i guess they r blaming the other agencies for their slow process time


The health check takes about 6 - 8 weeks. The security check on the other hand can take 12 - ??? months. If you are stuck in that process it is really out of DIAC's hands from all that we have heard. It appears that ASIO who does the security checks answers to no one and they certainly have no service level agreement or commitment they are working toward.

Sounds like your CO is working for you though...wait and see what they come back with in regards to their enquiries but consider complaints process also.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> The health check takes about 6 - 8 weeks. The security check on the other hand can take 12 - ??? months. If you are stuck in that process it is really out of DIAC's hands from all that we have heard. It appears that ASIO who does the security checks answers to no one and they certainly have no service level agreement or commitment they are working toward.
> 
> Sounds like your CO is working for you though...wait and see what they come back with in regards to their enquiries but consider complaints process also.


Yeah got exactly the same email. But when I lodged a complaint with IGIS, their reply said that only DIAC can ask ASIO to hasten the processing of an application. The system is messed up though as you said because ASIO doesn't seem to have any service level agreement and they do things at their own snails pace.


----------



## Zamaussie

Hi Genet, 
I hear your frustrations ! But just hang in there mate, it will happen soon and you will be with your wife.
Keep on asking your CO after a couple of weeks.

Just wondering if there are still people from Southern africa waiting for theirs?
All the best to everyone.


----------



## Zamaussie

Gerrywins said:


> Yeah got exactly the same email. But when I lodged a complaint with IGIS, their reply said that only DIAC can ask ASIO to hasten the processing of an application. The system is messed up though as you said because ASIO doesn't seem to have any service level agreement and they do things at their own snails pace.


Hi Gerry,
How is everything going with you are you still in Aus or gone back?


----------



## genet

Hey……hey……… good news guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.

Just got mail from CO regarding visa grant. 
MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
CO Assig-20/04/2012
File forwarded for Final decision- I have no idea.
Visa Grant – 27/03/2013 exactly 1 year, 1 month and 20 days

I am so happy , i feel like crying ……… waiting is over. One thing I would like to say is AHC NAIROBI is very lazy. Anyway finally got the visa. So it’s all right. Best of luck guys. And many many thanks for the support.


----------



## Gerrywins

genet said:


> Hey&#8230;&#8230;hey&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; good news guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.
> 
> Just got mail from CO regarding visa grant.
> MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
> CO Assig-21/04/2012
> File forwarded for Final decision- I have no idea.
> Visa Grant - 27/03/2013 exactly 1 year,1 months and 8
> 
> I am so happy , i feel like crying &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; waiting is over. One thing I would like to say is AHC NAIROBI is very lazy. Anyway finally got the visa. So it's all right. Best of luck guys. And many many thanks for the support.


Wow, so happy for you. I can imagine how excited you are. Now please have a tusker on my behalf and all those still waiting. Very happy for you.


----------



## Gerrywins

Zamaussie said:


> Hi Gerry,
> How is everything going with you are you still in Aus or gone back?


Hey came back to Germany in Jan. No word about visa. Going to 14 months now. Very sad. How are you, when is the wedding?


----------



## genet

yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!! i am over the moon !!!

Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!

Cheers,

Wish all of you waiting, since much before me..also with lot of luck..You will get yours soon too.


----------



## someuser

genet said:


> yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!! i am over the moon !!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wish all of you waiting, since much before me..also with lot of luck..You will get yours soon too.


Congratulations Genet. I knew yours would get approved soon. Ethiopian applications aren't quite as long to wait as Kenyans. Hopefully ours is around the corner too. 17 months is just too long!

We got a note back from our local MP in Australia today. They confirmed everything is fine but waiting on the security check with ASIO. DIAC said they absolutely will not make a visa decision until that check is completed so we just have to wait until it happens. They can't make it happen any faster. It's done when it's done.


----------



## Adventuress

Hi everyone,

I recently found a document that I thought might be interesting to some of you. Out of interest I was looking at partner visa processing times in the other three of the "Big 4" countries, as a comparison. And my word am I glad we're not applying in Canada!

Processing times for sponsorship of spouses, common-law or conjugal partners and dependent children applications

What's most pertinent is that applications lodged in Nairobi take an average of 29 months to process. That's not 9, or 19, that's 29 (twenty nine)!! And these processing times ("step 2") only begin after the 30 days it takes to check out the sponsor ("step 1"). So a total of 30 months for people applying at the Nairobi office.

This is the longest time of all the Canadian processing centres. That indicates to me that the issue, for all you people waiting inordinately long, does have its roots in Kenya, unfortunately.

Looking at these averages has put our own difficulties in perspective for me. If my husband, applying from Jordan, had been applying for a Canadian spouse visa, he'd be waiting 19 months rather than the 9 we've already waited.


----------



## someuser

Adventuress said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently found a document that I thought might be interesting to some of you. Out of interest I was looking at partner visa processing times in the other three of the "Big 4" countries, as a comparison. And my word am I glad we're not applying in Canada!
> 
> Processing times for sponsorship of spouses, common-law or conjugal partners and dependent children applications
> 
> What's most pertinent is that applications lodged in Nairobi take an average of 29 months to process. That's not 9, or 19, that's 29 (twenty nine)!! And these processing times ("step 2") only begin after the 30 days it takes to check out the sponsor ("step 1"). So a total of 30 months for people applying at the Nairobi office.
> 
> This is the longest time of all the Canadian processing centres. That indicates to me that the issue, for all you people waiting inordinately long, does have its roots in Kenya, unfortunately.
> 
> Looking at these averages has put our own difficulties in perspective for me. If my husband, applying from Jordan, had been applying for a Canadian spouse visa, he'd be waiting 19 months rather than the 9 we've already waited.


Wow! So 17 months wait so far means about 12 months to go! It would be nice if Australia published the same kind of document. I wouldn't have minded so much if I knew at the beginning that 29 months was how long I would wait. Instead I was told 10 months by the High Commission. Those figures are obviously ridiculous as Kenyans waiting here have much longer wait times.


----------



## Adventuress

someuser said:


> Wow! So 17 months wait so far means about 12 months to go!


Hmmm, no I don't think so, because all of the Canadian processing times are way overblown compared to Australian times. I mean look at the figure for the US in that document - 11-16 months, and they're right next door! Applications from the US to Australia definitely don't take that long. Same goes for all the other countries listed. I think for you guys it's just good to know that the problem lies in Kenya and not inherently with your application.

And also with the Canadian and Australian systems - I can't even imagine what the deal with Canada is though, I mean, the times given here are just ridiculous, what's wrong in Canada's system that has caused this? The UK does an even more comprehensive report - here, but the UK appears to be amazingly efficient. It indicates that of all decisions made on settlement visas from Kenya (this would include the partner category) in January 2013, 100% were decided in 90 days of application.

It really would be great if Australia published really comprehensive statistics like these, for every country/processing centre. I think we should consider making this suggestion in their feedback form, and concentrate on this as something to focus on for improving the system.


----------



## genet

*17 months waiting is way too long*



someuser said:


> Wow! So 17 months wait so far means about 12 months to go! It would be nice if Australia published the same kind of document. I wouldn't have minded so much if I knew at the beginning that 29 months was how long I would wait. Instead I was told 10 months by the High Commission. Those figures are obviously ridiculous as Kenyans waiting here have much longer wait times.


 i think u should check ur states on ATO web sit regularly to see whether ur granted a visa or not with out even contacting ur CO
i could give the web site address but i am not allowed to post URL sine i am not an active member


----------



## Adventuress

Genet, try posting the link now, as you've just reached the minimum five posts that allows you to do this.


----------



## someuser

genet said:


> i think u should check ur states on ATO web sit regularly to see whether ur granted a visa or not with out even contacting ur CO
> i could give the web site address but i am not allowed to post URL sine i am not an active member


You are now Genet. You just posted your 5th post.

I don't know of anywhere I can check my status. I know you can if you filed electronic.

Apart from that I already know my status. Waiting for the security check (form 80) like everyone else.


----------



## genet

someuser said:


> You are now Genet. You just posted your 5th post.
> 
> I don't know of anywhere I can check my status. I know you can if you filed electronic.
> 
> Apart from that I already know my status. Waiting for the security check (form 80) like everyone else.


https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

APPLY TFN. So if ur visa is granted then this status will change to your ELIGIBLE to APPLY TFN.. If it shows UR eligible to apply tfn.. Then u might have got UR visa.
i already got letter from my co but this wat i got when i try to apply for TFN
"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia,Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. "


----------



## Adventuress

genet said:


> https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> APPLY TFN. So if ur visa is granted then this status will change to your ELIGIBLE to APPLY TFN.. If it shows UR eligible to apply tfn.. Then u might have got UR visa.
> i already got letter from my co but this wat i got when i try to apply for TFN
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia,Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. "


How many details do you need to fill in before it gives you the response you got?


----------



## genet

Adventuress said:


> How many details do you need to fill in before it gives you the response you got?


put as much details possible,,,,if ur visa not garanted this message will appear " The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again"


----------



## Adventuress

This is interesting. I guess it's most useful for people who know their visa will definitely be granted imminently, so they can check everyday if they must.

Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## kangaro

I'm hitting 15 month, no word from Co since January medical expired, police check will expired end of April, when I try to check on ATO give me this "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia,Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. " is that indicate my visa approved or granted? Plz help I can't reach my Co she is not respond for my message no replay my email, confuse and frustrate!


----------



## Gerrywins

kangaro said:


> I'm hitting 15 month, no word from Co since January medical expired, police check will expired end of April, when I try to check on ATO give me this "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia,Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. " is that indicate my visa approved or granted? Plz help I can't reach my Co she is not respond for my message no replay my email, confuse and frustrate!


Hey, we are on the same boat Kangaro, next week will be 14 months for me. What's an ATO? and how do you check for it?


----------



## Adventuress

Gerrywins said:


> Hey, we are on the same boat Kangaro, next week will be 14 months for me. What's an ATO? and how do you check for it?


Gerrywins, take a look at our discussion on the previous page


----------



## Gerrywins

Adventuress said:


> Gerrywins, take a look at our discussion on the previous page


Ohh thanks, seems everyone woke up earlier than me )


----------



## sunnysmile

kangaro said:


> I'm hitting 15 month, no word from Co since January medical expired, police check will expired end of April, when I try to check on ATO give me this "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia,Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. " is that indicate my visa approved or granted? Plz help I can't reach my Co she is not respond for my message no replay my email, confuse and frustrate!


Kangaro, it looks like you have got your visa. 

I checked for myself and: " The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again" .


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> Kangaro, it looks like you have got your visa.
> 
> I checked for myself and: " The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again" .


Yes I think Kangaro might be receiving her visa very soon as she is getting a different message than the rest of us. Ohh crossing my fingers for her.


----------



## Adventuress

sunnysmile said:


> Kangaro, it looks like you have got your visa.
> 
> I checked for myself and: " The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again" .


Same for my husband. Still waiting for any news


----------



## kangaro

Hi sunny

I called visa enquire center there is no update or new info on my app if ATO indicate visa grant must be on the system am I right? 

Hi Gerry 
Have u checked u'r ATO?


----------



## Gerrywins

kangaro said:


> Hi sunny
> 
> I called visa enquire center there is no update or new info on my app if ATO indicate visa grant must be on the system am I right?
> 
> Hi Gerry
> Have u checked u'r ATO?


Yes I have checked and this is what it tells me "Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility"

I guess because my visa has not been granted yet.


----------



## genet

kangaro said:


> I'm hitting 15 month, no word from Co since January medical expired, police check will expired end of April, when I try to check on ATO give me this "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia,Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. " is that indicate my visa approved or granted? Plz help I can't reach my Co she is not respond for my message no replay my email, confuse and frustrate!


first of all Congratulations , i am happy for u mate!!,,,,u should get visa granted letter in coming week...
once u get this kind of message from ATO ,,,,it's going to take b/t 1 to 15 days b4 AHC issuing a grant letter


----------



## genet

Gerrywins said:


> Yes I have checked and this is what it tells me "Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility"
> 
> I guess because my visa has not been granted yet.


 i am sure u have some kind of australia visa b4 ,,,,must be visitor visa !! that why u have that kind of message from ATO


----------



## Gerrywins

genet said:


> i am sure u have some kind of australia visa b4 ,,,,must be visitor visa !! that why u have that kind of message from ATO


yes i had a tourist visa before


----------



## someuser

kangaro said:


> I'm hitting 15 month, no word from Co since January medical expired, police check will expired end of April, when I try to check on ATO give me this "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia,Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. " is that indicate my visa approved or granted? Plz help I can't reach my Co she is not respond for my message no replay my email, confuse and frustrate!


Looks good for you kangaroo. Mine says Check information. The information that you have provided does not match that held by*DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.*


----------



## genet

someuser said:


> Looks good for you kangaroo. Mine says Check information. The information that you have provided does not match that held by*DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.*


,i hope u will get visa real soon ,u already completed more then 17 months ,u really deserve visa dis moment,i do pray for yo


----------



## someuser

genet said:


> ,i hope u will get visa real soon ,u already completed more then 17 months ,u really deserve visa dis moment,i do pray for yo


Thanks Genet.

Yeah we think we've waited long enough too  You must be really excited to begin life with your partner really soon.

All the best with your future in the Great Southern Land.


----------



## ree

Hi kangaro, it's good indication of your visa approved, just a matter of week or so to get your letter of visa grant. It's about time . gerrywins and someuser good luck and you guys are in my prayer


----------



## philipg

I think generally Africans do a better job of waiting.

In a developed country like Australia, we're just used to 
things happening and having many things laid on.

I think we find it harder to wait.

Congratulations that your visa is granted! Whacko!


----------



## salt and pepper

melandabdul said:


> Hi Jodibb....welcome to the forum and the thread. No one can say for sure but I can tell you a few things I have witnessed and point you in the probable direction if you will.
> 
> Look at the email and letter they sent you. This more that likely will state the expected waiting time for you. I would be surprised if it says anything less than at least 7 - 9 months. This is what most of us around the world are seeing and I don't think that it should be any different in China but this is my best guess.
> 
> Also as an African, if you submitted a form 80 then you could be in for a very long wait. It seems that it takes a long time for them to check the security aspects of the African's which is what they use form 80 to do. This is normally sent to ASIO and they are taking in excess of 1 year in many cases to finalise these checks. That is not to say that it will definitely happen but it is more than likely.
> 
> In terms of you not being told who your case officer is...I dont think we were told either but it was the person who sent us the acknowledgment email/letter...so that might be the case for you also. Maybe you could write and ask?
> 
> One last thing, there is a timeline section here where you can see all of the people who have posted their details and you can filter out by location submitted etc. Maybe you could go and search to see if there are any others like you applying in China or recently applied to see their timeline and how long it took. Unfortunately as Ghana is considered a high risk country it always changes the game but like me we can hope it might slip through unnoticed


I have been following this trend for sometime and i wanted to add a little bite to the discussions. i am not a migrant agent but what i am sharing here is to help NEW applicant who are ready to apply and those who have applied already. Now everything i will be sharing is testimony of others we know and things that we have witness among our friends mostly from AFRICA. (we, I and my fiancee jodibb). We know about 5 Ghanaians who applied for PMV and they where granted in just 4 months. almost all of them had 4 months and some few days. why very short time? even some of them DID NOT HAD INTERVIEW.then why did they got it fast? from what we have gathered, most of them are in a genuine relationship that is, their fiancee or partners in australia and not much older than them, so when you are applying for PMV make sure the age gap is not very wide , some are 20years different especially when your sponsor is a female they doubt you. secondly these people have met their australian partners more than one occation. may be twice. so they se it as genuine. now we are in the a global world where internet is everywhere, so at least try and talk online sometimes if not always to serve as eveidence. one thing that boost chances for some of these application is when your sponsor is having a good job with good salary. If you are living or applying from other country than you country of birth,you must make sure you are living there legally and you have no criminal recors against you. one of my my friend's sponsor went to africa with her child to see their guy for the first time. and that tells you the lady although has not meet the guy before, really trust him that her child will be safe with the boyfriend. and this also boost chances. last but not the least, please never try to marry your sponsor on yours first meeting with the intertion that, they will give you fast because you are married no. its sounds or mean dodgy. also do not think if you sponsor is pregnant that will let them process yours fast. no it doesn't work that way. lastly make sure you spend some time talking with your fiancee to know her more and more and you can answer anything they ask you about him or her. wish every one good luck. VERITAS LIBERATE. (the truth shall set you free) if you are truelly in love you will sure be free by the power of love. i can't wait to be with my sweet heart.


----------



## melandabdul

Hi All,

I thought that it was time that i write and let you know what is happening with me and Abdul. Well the visa refusal really put shocks through us both, it was not at all what we expected. I did consult with Mark and also looked at it in details myself and it looks like they treated us very poorly. From what we can tell, the decision to refuse was made back in Nov but they waited until I started to stir things up looking for an update to give us an answer now in March.
The other thing is that they treated us with prejudice and discrimination in my opinion. One for Abdul's colour and race and the other for my mental health issues. A whole lot of good supportive information was minimised or discarded and statements in the refusal document showed that they had made their mind up and were only looking for information to support that position rather than taking an holistic look at our case on merit.
Anyway it is a machine and the dye was cast and there was nothing more to do in that instance but to look at the other future options. I know what I am going to say now with be difficult for many of you to understand and flys in the face of what we have all seemed to be fighting for all of this time...but I made a decision that it was the end of the road for me and that no other options were acceptable for me so that was the end of our process and the end of the line for Abdul and I.
My reasons for doing so are person but very much driven by my mental health and the stress and duress that this process has put me under thus far and the huge impact it has had on my well being.
I have seen my health decline significantly over the 6 months of waiting for this visa decision and I know that it has had a major impact on my quality of life and all relationships in my life.
It was an easy decision on one level as it is like asking a member of the public to perform a routine on the parallel bars that gymnasts use....it is just not possible or within their ability to do this....but on the other hand I was walking away from something very, very important to me.
So there you have it. The beginning and the end all in the power of the hands of the german based case office in Berlin. The nail in the coffin of our relationship sealed with the tap of the keys on her keyboard and we are done.
I'm sorry I couldn't be stronger...for me, for him, for you all...but this is what it is and life doesn't always turn out how we planned...but I have faith in God and that he uses all things for his Glory and that this was not a waste on any level as one day I will call on these experiences for my benefit.
Thank you all for sharing of yourself, your lives, your loves and your hopes and dreams. I wish you all well and pray that your outcome in no way resembles mine.
Bless you all.
Mel
xxx


----------



## philipg

melandabdul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well the visa refusal really put shocks through us both, it was not at all what we expected. . . .
> I wish you all well and pray that your outcome in no way resembles mine.
> Bless you all.
> Mel
> xxx


Oh Mel.
What bad news! I'm so sorry to hear it.

And what a difficult decision, to end your relationship. 
I don't know how you're coping.

Thank you for sharing your thoughts with us.
If it's any consolation, I support your decision, 
because I know how heart wrenching it must be.

Stay with us on the forums. You contribute so much thoughtful opinion.

Philip


----------



## someuser

melandabdul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought that it was time that i write and let you know what is happening with me and Abdul. Well the visa refusal really put shocks through us both, it was not at all what we expected. I did consult with Mark and also looked at it in details myself and it looks like they treated us very poorly. From what we can tell, the decision to refuse was made back in Nov but they waited until I started to stir things up looking for an update to give us an answer now in March.
> The other thing is that they treated us with prejudice and discrimination in my opinion. One for Abdul's colour and race and the other for my mental health issues. A whole lot of good supportive information was minimised or discarded and statements in the refusal document showed that they had made their mind up and were only looking for information to support that position rather than taking an holistic look at our case on merit.
> Anyway it is a machine and the dye was cast and there was nothing more to do in that instance but to look at the other future options. I know what I am going to say now with be difficult for many of you to understand and flys in the face of what we have all seemed to be fighting for all of this time...but I made a decision that it was the end of the road for me and that no other options were acceptable for me so that was the end of our process and the end of the line for Abdul and I.
> My reasons for doing so are person but very much driven by my mental health and the stress and duress that this process has put me under thus far and the huge impact it has had on my well being.
> I have seen my health decline significantly over the 6 months of waiting for this visa decision and I know that it has had a major impact on my quality of life and all relationships in my life.
> It was an easy decision on one level as it is like asking a member of the public to perform a routine on the parallel bars that gymnasts use....it is just not possible or within their ability to do this....but on the other hand I was walking away from something very, very important to me.
> So there you have it. The beginning and the end all in the power of the hands of the german based case office in Berlin. The nail in the coffin of our relationship sealed with the tap of the keys on her keyboard and we are done.
> I'm sorry I couldn't be stronger...for me, for him, for you all...but this is what it is and life doesn't always turn out how we planned...but I have faith in God and that he uses all things for his Glory and that this was not a waste on any level as one day I will call on these experiences for my benefit.
> Thank you all for sharing of yourself, your lives, your loves and your hopes and dreams. I wish you all well and pray that your outcome in no way resembles mine.
> Bless you all.
> Mel
> xxx


Omg Mel. That must hurt like mad. I'm so so sorry :-(


----------



## sherohara

It's so nice to read a thread like this by others in the same boat. I am a australian woman living in aus and have applied for fiance visa for my ethiopian fiance through kenya. We have a 2 year old daughter together and she hasnt seen her father in over a year now.we applied march 2012, interviews were waived end of august and form 80 requested. form 80 was recieved november. After drama getting his medicals last week in addis (it took 3 weeks of waiting for forms to be posted from kenya), i think we are just waiting on asio now. But seeing as checks were only started 5 months ago, im guessing we still have a long wait ahead. This process which keeps you in the dark is very difficult but we are trying to be patient. Anyone have any advice as to whether i should start contacting mp etc? Its been 13 mobths since we applied. Thanks


----------



## someuser

sherohara said:


> It's so nice to read a thread like this by others in the same boat. I am a australian woman living in aus and have applied for fiance visa for my ethiopian fiance through kenya. We have a 2 year old daughter together and she hasnt seen her father in over a year now.we applied march 2012, interviews were waived end of august and form 80 requested. form 80 was recieved november. After drama getting his medicals last week in addis (it took 3 weeks of waiting for forms to be posted from kenya), i think we are just waiting on asio now. But seeing as checks were only started 5 months ago, im guessing we still have a long wait ahead. This process which keeps you in the dark is very difficult but we are trying to be patient. Anyone have any advice as to whether i should start contacting mp etc? Its been 13 mobths since we applied. Thanks


What a shame form 80 wasn't filed with your application. There was a couple of Ethiopians granted recently but I think form 80 was lodged with their application and it took about 12 months give or take a couple. Both were waiting for Asio until the end so I think you may be waiting a while.

We've waited 17 months and I've complained everywhere I can (IGIS, DIAC and my MP). They have all said everyone must go through the ASIO check and no visa will be granted without it. They cannot speed up the process. This is all we've waited for since October when the medical checks were finally cleared.

You can go ahead and complain at any time but for us it made no difference. We are due to complain again to IGIS in May by their request when we complained last time. For that reason it might be worth complaining to IGIS anyway just so you have a good reason to complain again in 6 months if you need to.


----------



## genet

someuser said:


> What a shame form 80 wasn't filed with your application. There was a couple of Ethiopians granted recently but I think form 80 was lodged with their application and it took about 12 months give or take a couple. Both were waiting for Asio until the end so I think you may be waiting a while.
> 
> We've waited 17 months and I've complained everywhere I can (IGIS, DIAC and my MP). They have all said everyone must go through the ASIO check and no visa will be granted without it. They cannot speed up the process. This is all we've waited for since October when the medical checks were finally cleared.
> 
> You can go ahead and complain at any time but for us it made no difference. We are due to complain again to IGIS in May by their request when we complained last time. For that reason it might be worth complaining to IGIS anyway just so you have a good reason to complain again in 6 months if you need to.


actually we didn't filed the form 80 until the CO requested ,i think took about 11 months to get the security clearance on our case.

day of application 07/02/2012,
CO Assig-20/04/2012 and she requested extra documents including form 80,we sent all the extra documents and form 80 on 26/04/2012
Visa Grant - 27/03/2013.
my wife will be flying to Melbourne on 15/04/2013 but i have a little bit concern cause she doesn't have visa label on her passport ,,apparently she been told to show the visa granted letter when she pass through the security gate at airport, i don't know whether that work in Ethiopia


----------



## someuser

genet said:


> actually we didn't filed the form 80 until the CO requested ,i think took about 11 months to get the security clearance on our case.
> 
> day of application 07/02/2012,
> CO Assig-20/04/2012 and she requested extra documents including form 80,we sent all the extra documents and form 80 on 26/04/2012
> Visa Grant - 27/03/2013.
> my wife will be flying to Melbourne on 15/04/2013 but i have a little bit concern cause she doesn't have visa label on her passport ,,apparently she been told to show the visa granted letter when she pass through the security gate at airport, i don't know whether that work in Ethiopia


Don't worry. The visa is electronic these days. You shouldn't even need the letter but best to have it just in case something is messed up electronically. No actual visas get put in the passport any more. Saves a whole lot of hassle for everyone.


----------



## philipg

My fiance arrived in Aus today (yess), and her visa is recorded electronically, no sticker.


----------



## Gerrywins

philipg said:


> My fiance arrived in Aus today (yess), and her visa is recorded electronically, no sticker.


Congratulations to you and your fiance. Wish you both a lovely life ahead. Cross your fingers for the rest of us who are still waiting on the wheels of ASIO to turn.


----------



## ree

Don't worry no need label visa not even grant letter, I recently came to melbourn from addis with electronic visa and no problem at all, everywhere aware of Australia visa holder travel label free.


----------



## beletu

we are think to apply a tourist visa and i just want know Applying for a tourist visa can affect the processing of the current an going case...... since the case is at the last stage in of the process? may be i should have a word with me CO


----------



## Gerrywins

beletu said:


> we are think to apply a tourist visa and i just want know Applying for a tourist visa can affect the processing of the current an going case...... since the case is at the last stage in of the process? may be i should have a word with me CO


Beletu could you please put your timeline so that we can see where you applied from and how long it has been? You should talk to your CO before you apply for a tourist visa because if your partner visa is granted lets say today then your tourist visa tomorrow, the tourist visa will automatically cancel the partner visa. Talk to your case officer especially since you think your visa is in its final stages of processing.


----------



## Gerrywins

ree said:


> Don't worry no need label visa not even grant letter, I recently came to melbourn from addis with electronic visa and no problem at all, everywhere aware of Australia visa holder travel label free.


Hey Ree you are the grandma of Berlin and you still do not have a timeline? hehehe could you please add one so we see it.


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins said:


> Hey Ree you are the grandma of Berlin and you still do not have a timeline? hehehe could you please add one so we see it.


I think Grandma of Berlin is you Gerrywins  Ree applied at Nairobi in December 2011 and was granted last month.


----------



## beletu

Gerrywins said:


> Beletu could you please put your timeline so that we can see where you applied from and how long it has been? You should talk to your CO before you apply for a tourist visa because if your partner visa is granted lets say today then your tourist visa tomorrow, the tourist visa will automatically cancel the partner visa. Talk to your case officer especially since you think your visa is in its final stages of processing.


 I complained to OIGIS a weeks a go this what they have to say "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

I understand that this visa application was lodged in March 2012 and 12 months has now elapsed without finalization. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by October 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquire" i hope i don't have to contact them again cause they r very helpless again agency 
'

Here it is my timeline ,From: Ethiopia, Applied: 26 Mar 2012, Applied From: The Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC) in Ethiopia (Kenya) , Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, CO Assigned: 21 May 2012, Police Checks: 12 Jul 2012 and form 80, Medicals: 23 Jul 2012,


----------



## someuser

beletu said:


> I complained to OIGIS a weeks a go this what they have to say "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> 
> I understand that this visa application was lodged in March 2012 and 12 months has now elapsed without finalization. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> 
> I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by October 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquire" i hope i don't have to contact them again cause they r very helpless again agency
> '
> 
> Here it is my timeline ,From: Ethiopia, Applied: 26 Mar 2012, Applied From: The Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC) in Ethiopia (Kenya) , Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, CO Assigned: 21 May 2012, Police Checks: 12 Jul 2012 and form 80, Medicals: 23 Jul 2012,


That's the same letter word for word as the one I got in December except it told me to complain again in May. May is just a few weeks away so I'm complaining again if it hasn't been decided by then. I'm really glad I complained in December as now I have a very good reason to complain again in a few weeks. You may also be glad you did by the time October rolls around.


----------



## someuser

beletu said:


> we are think to apply a tourist visa and i just want know Applying for a tourist visa can affect the processing of the current an going case...... since the case is at the last stage in of the process? may be i should have a word with me CO


We have been told by our agent that a tourist visa won't affect the application but the fact it requires another set of police checks done means a 2-3 month wait before we can apply (USA FBI checks take that long when you include postage times to Kenya) then another 2 months before we may or may not be granted means we just decided to keep waiting.


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> I think Grandma of Berlin is you Gerrywins  Ree applied at Nairobi in December 2011 and was granted last month.


Oh sorry yes Kangaro is the Grandma of Berlin. She is also an Ethiopian but applied in Berlin.


----------



## bradley

*Pretoria, South Africa*



MandS said:


> Hi there, does this thread include South Africa? My partner is a SA national and I know non- SA national visas take longer.


did everyone know the processing time in Australian High Commission, Pretoria, South Africa? offshore


----------



## beletu

bradley said:


> did everyone know the processing time in Australian High Commission, Pretoria, South Africa? offshore=QUOTE]
> 
> Australian High Commission, Pretoria, South Africa Visa application processing times as follow
> 
> Visa Categories South African Citizens...........Non-South African Citizens
> Partner..................3 - 6 months...........................9 - 12 months
> Spouse (prior to 1 July 2009).3 - 6 months.........9 - 12 months


----------



## beletu

Where is my visa!!
Cant I be on looking for visa's. Ain't taking credit cards if you know what I mean!


----------



## someuser

beletu said:


> Where is my visa!!
> Cant I be on looking for visa's. Ain't taking credit cards if you know what I mean!


I've been asking the same question for nearly 18 months


----------



## beletu

When I travel abroad, because I'm Africa, I'm always one that they check twice and security and I'm the one that they open my bag and the one they pull to the side to check the visa.....
probably they r checking twice on our form 80 that why we r still waiting on the national security clearance


----------



## beletu

yep , i am active member


----------



## Gerrywins

beletu said:


> When I travel abroad, because I'm Africa, I'm always one that they check twice and security and I'm the one that they open my bag and the one they pull to the side to check the visa.....
> probably they r checking twice on our form 80 that why we r still waiting on the national security clearance


hhaah funny but that is the life we Africans have to endure. I have a Kenyan friend who is married to an Australian and every time they are at security at the airport she is always pulled aside and every time her husband goes on a rampage. It is sickening that your skin colour dictates how some people act towards you. Thank heavens for these good men and women here who see us for the good people that we are and not for where we come from.


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> I've been asking the same question for nearly 18 months


I do not get excited anymore when I hear the sound of a new email checking in. No more novelty haha


----------



## beletu

Hi All, 
This info may be useful for all those who have lodged in March 2012..
Yesterday I emailed our CO directly inquiring about the status. This was the first time I contacted CO directly (other time my wife used to contact her)
I was surprised that I got reply around 10 AM (Kenya time) in morning (probably after 2 hours I emailed her) ....
she informed that the file has been processed and sent for final approval. 
Key point - Decision maker is finalising /December 2011/Jan / 2012 cases, so hopefully our case would be finalised by next two months time.... So all March people, keep your fingers crossed and cheer up !! Hopefully we all will have good news soon..
best wishes for all those who are waiting ....
cheers,


----------



## someuser

beletu said:


> Hi All,
> This info may be useful for all those who have lodged in March 2012..
> Yesterday I emailed our CO directly inquiring about the status. This was the first time I contacted CO directly (other time my wife used to contact her)
> I was surprised that I got reply around 10 AM (Kenya time) in morning (probably after 2 hours I emailed her) ....
> she informed that the file has been processed and sent for final approval.
> Key point - Decision maker is finalising /December 2011/Jan / 2012 cases, so hopefully our case would be finalised by next two months time.... So all March people, keep your fingers crossed and cheer up !! Hopefully we all will have good news soon..
> best wishes for all those who are waiting ....
> cheers,


Looks like you're about to be granted. Congratulations. Ethiopians seem to be doing well of late. Now we just need some good news for a few more Kenyans.


----------



## waiting2013

dear African brother and sisters and african partners.
Iam a new member from Morocco but living in Indonesia for now. my partner is australian.
2 weeks after we applied for partner visa (309) we had a fight . my partner is a very short tempered and so after our fight he called the DIAC and told them that we had split and he had divorced me( we are muslims and in Islam husband can divorce his wife with a single word so if he just says " I divorced you" this goes valid in Islam,,no need for paperwork) Any ways, in the same day of our fight we got together and solved the problem he then wrote to DIAC ( on the same day) telling them he was wrong and asking not to withdraw our partner application.

Before we had the fight, DIAC sent us acknowledgment letter containing the medical form request . We had the medical done and submitted them along with other evidence that we were still living together as husband and wife. now, my husband is coming to visit me from Australia for 2 weeks and we r thinking to send DIAC his tickets/photos 2gather/visa stamp/skype chat , to prove we are still married and love each other,
so guys what do you think will happen to our application after this??
what should we do now???


I need your opinions about what we should do given the problem we had???


----------



## beletu

waiting2013 said:


> dear African brother and sisters and african partners.
> Iam a new member from Morocco but living in Indonesia for now. my partner is australian.
> 2 weeks after we applied for partner visa (309) we had a fight . my partner is a very short tempered and so after our fight he called the DIAC and told them that we had split and he had divorced me( we are muslims and in Islam husband can divorce his wife with a single word so if he just says " I divorced you" this goes valid in Islam,,no need for paperwork) Any ways, in the same day of our fight we got together and solved the problem he then wrote to DIAC ( on the same day) telling them he was wrong and asking not to withdraw our partner application.
> 
> Before we had the fight, DIAC sent us acknowledgment letter containing the medical form request . We had the medical done and submitted them along with other evidence that we were still living together as husband and wife. now, my husband is coming to visit me from Australia for 2 weeks and we r thinking to send DIAC his tickets/photos 2gather/visa stamp/skype chat , to prove we are still married and love each other,
> so guys what do you think will happen to our application after this??
> what should we do now???
> 
> I need your opinions about what we should do given the problem we had???


Let's just start of by saying u r in bad relationship and i feel sorry for u !
Now the DIAC have a good excuse to refuse ur case cause they going to question he is commitment to the relationship even thought he was up set at a time of the report ,,,having said that he has only one option now in my opinion , he must explain to DIAC why he report such thing the first place and how he changed his mind now.


----------



## Maureen

Hi all,
Just want to know if there are any Ghanaians out here who applied at VFS global in Accra since its inception last year.

Good luck to all applicants!


----------



## someuser

Maureen said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to know if there are any Ghanaians out here who applied at VFS global in Accra since its inception last year.
> 
> Good luck to all applicants!


Hi Maureen. I'm not sure how it works in Ghana but I think you may find that VFS Global simply collects the documents and does your biometrics. After that, I think it goes back to Nairobi. I only say that as we applied in Nairobi and VFS Global (Nairobi) were the ones who did the Biometrics (1st step after application). After that, all communications was with the Nairobi High Commission. It really confused us at first because we thought we would be dealing with VFS Global from start to finish.


----------



## Maureen

Hi some user,
Thanks for replying. Yes I'm in the know about Nairobi processing applications from Ghana even though it still baffles me. Why can't DIAC simply have a decision center in every country where they have an embassy or high commission? This would greatly reduce their case loads and also shorten the waiting time for us applicants. Specific requirements for each country can be tailor made to suit the applicants from that particular country. Anyways, just my thoughts on a hot Sunday afternoon


----------



## Gerrywins

Maureen said:


> Hi some user,
> Thanks for replying. Yes I'm in the know about Nairobi processing applications from Ghana even though it still baffles me. Why can't DIAC simply have a decision center in every country where they have an embassy or high commission? This would greatly reduce their case loads and also shorten the waiting time for us applicants. Specific requirements for each country can be tailor made to suit the applicants from that particular country. Anyways, just my thoughts on a hot Sunday afternoon


I totally agree with you. They could greatly reduce their workload and give their clients the efficiency they deserve especially after paying all that money.


----------



## Gerrywins

Hi Guys has anyone else tried to fill in the Tax File Number application form? I don't know if this should be cause for excitement but I have just tried to do it again and this time it allowed me to complete the application. However, I did not hit the submit button and chose to exit before submitting it as I do not know what effect this could have on my "not-yet-granted PMV visa. Ohh here is the link for those who do not have it https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## Adventuress

Hi Gerrywins,

I actually just tried it before I read your post, as it has been offline for maintenance for a while. Having been granted though not yet arrived, it now gives me a different outcome than when I tried before, when the visa hadn't been granted yet. Before grant, it told me that the details I put in did not match those held by DIAC = the option was not open because the applicant was ineligible (i.e. had no visa). Now it tells me that the applicant is eligible but records indicate that he hasn't arrived in Australia yet, and to wait until doing so before trying the form again.

You can go through until the end no matter what your status - it won't submit anything until you apply once you're actually in Australia. Otherwise it just checks the details you put in against those held by DIAC to check whether you're eligible to use it or not.

Exciting that it's doing something different for you now!


----------



## Gerrywins

Adventuress said:


> Hi Gerrywins,
> 
> I actually just tried it before I read your post, as it has been offline for maintenance for a while. Having been granted though not yet arrived, it now gives me a different outcome than when I tried before, when the visa hadn't been granted yet. Before grant, it told me that the details I put in did not match those held by DIAC = the option was not open because the applicant was ineligible (i.e. had no visa). Now it tells me that the applicant is eligible but records indicate that he hasn't arrived in Australia yet, and to wait until doing so before trying the form again.
> 
> You can go through until the end no matter what your status - it won't submit anything until you apply once you're actually in Australia. Otherwise it just checks the details you put in against those held by DIAC to check whether you're eligible to use it or not.
> 
> Exciting that it's doing something different for you now!


Aha, thanks for the clarification. I was just excited because before when I filled the form I could only do the first three pages before it told me that I was ineligible but this time I passed that page up to the end. Well, I hope it means something is cooking at my CO's work desk


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins said:


> Aha, thanks for the clarification. I was just excited because before when I filled the form I could only do the first three pages before it told me that I was ineligible but this time I passed that page up to the end. Well, I hope it means something is cooking at my CO's work desk


You should be excited Winnie. Sounds like you're very close to the end. Ours is still the same as before. Info doesn't match their records.


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> You should be excited Winnie. Sounds like you're very close to the end. Ours is still the same as before. Info doesn't match their records.


Let's hope we are both close to the end


----------



## emmajane82

Hey guys,

I have to say it is so much better knowing that I am not the only one going through all of this stuff.. so many people have warned against forums cause they provide unrealistic advice and other nonsense but I have to totally disagree.. talking to friends and family about this stuff can only provide a small amount of understanding of the whole visa sitaution.. my fiance is ugandan and I am the Aussie citizen about to apply for the pmv andto get real life stories from real people isso refreshing!!!! Thanks so much


----------



## Gerrywins

emmajane82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have to say it is so much better knowing that I am not the only one going through all of this stuff.. so many people have warned against forums cause they provide unrealistic advice and other nonsense but I have to totally disagree.. talking to friends and family about this stuff can only provide a small amount of understanding of the whole visa sitaution.. my fiance is ugandan and I am the Aussie citizen about to apply for the pmv andto get real life stories from real people isso refreshing!!!! Thanks so much


Lovely for you to join us Emmajane82. Sharing with people who understand exactly what one is going through really does help, it is some kind of therapy if you ask me. Hope your application lodgement goes smoothly. Could you tell us where you will be lodging the application?


----------



## emmajane82

Gerrywins said:


> Lovely for you to join us Emmajane82. Sharing with people who understand exactly what one is going through really does help, it is some kind of therapy if you ask me. Hope your application lodgement goes smoothly. Could you tell us where you will be lodging the application?


Hi, my fiance lives in Dubai so we will be applying from there.. have already suffered through a tourist visa being rejected so we are nervous about this one! I am shocked at the time most people have been waiting, I thought 12 months was a long time... Moses and I have set the wedding date at 07 November 2014 I hope that is far enough into the future :s


----------



## sunnysmile

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Guys has anyone else tried to fill in the Tax File Number application form? I don't know if this should be cause for excitement but I have just tried to do it again and this time it allowed me to complete the application. However, I did not hit the submit button and chose to exit before submitting it as I do not know what effect this could have on my "not-yet-granted PMV visa. Ohh here is the link for those who do not have it https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


I tried it today and it let me through to the end!  Before, I tried numerous times and it told me that the details I put in did not match those held by DIAC. Does it mean that I am close to visa granting?


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> I tried it today and it let me through to the end!  Before, I tried numerous times and it told me that the details I put in did not match those held by DIAC. Does it mean that I am close to visa granting?


Yup same thing happened to me. Just hope it means something positive.


----------



## Adventuress

sunnysmile said:


> I tried it today and it let me through to the end!  Before, I tried numerous times and it told me that the details I put in did not match those held by DIAC. Does it mean that I am close to visa granting?





Gerrywins said:


> Yup same thing happened to me. Just hope it means something positive.


That's excellent guys, how exciting for you both! You definitely deserve it!!


----------



## beletu

Gerrywins said:


> Beletu could you please put your timeline so that we can see where you applied from and how long it has been? You should talk to your CO before you apply for a tourist visa because if your partner visa is granted lets say today then your tourist visa tomorrow, the tourist visa will automatically cancel the partner visa. Talk to your case officer especially since you think your visa is in its final stages of processing.


I just received email from my CO this what she said about applying for tourist visa " Applying for a tourist visa will in no way affect the processing of your partner visa. Please be advised that I will not be able to grant the partner visa whilst the applicant is still onshore" she didn't even mention any thing about the progress of our application,,,,so sad 
u knw when my hubby call me every day ,every time our talk start with visa and also end on visa,everytime 
i feel like am spoil my hubby moods because of my non stop talk about AHC,sum times we decided for applying visitor visa then think we already completed 12 months + so we havE to wait a little more ...i dont kw dear wat we want to do


----------



## someuser

beletu said:


> I just received email from my CO this what she said about applying for tourist visa " Applying for a tourist visa will in no way affect the processing of your partner visa. Please be advised that I will not be able to grant the partner visa whilst the applicant is still onshore" she didn't even mention any thing about the progress of our application,,,,so sad
> u knw when my hubby call me every day ,every time our talk start with visa and also end on visa,everytime
> i feel like am spoil my hubby moods because of my non stop talk about AHC,sum times we decided for applying visitor visa then think we already completed 12 months + so we havE to wait a little more ...i dont kw dear wat we want to do


It's a totally personal decision. For us it was made easy because it would take us about 5 months to get a decision anyway due to requiring another police check from the FBI in the USA which takes about 3 months including postage time. We just decided to keep waiting as we may go through all that and pay all the money etc and we would probably be declined anyway.


----------



## sunnysmile

Gerrywins said:


> Yup same thing happened to me. Just hope it means something positive.


Gerrywins, could you please try it again now - I tried and first it said "the details I put in did not match those held by DIAC" and when I resubmitted it let me pass through to the next page. Damn, it looks like bug. I don't know why it sometimes does confirm me with DIAC and sometimes doesn't and need to resubmit.


----------



## someuser

sunnysmile said:


> Gerrywins, could you please try it again now - I tried and first it said "the details I put in did not match those held by DIAC" and when I resubmitted it let me pass through to the next page. Damn, it looks like bug. I don't know why it sometimes does confirm me with DIAC and sometimes doesn't and need to resubmit.


That's a bit strange. Are you sure all the details you submitted the first time were perfectly correct?


----------



## sunnysmile

Yes, someuser. I tried it again now and the same happened - first they said that they can not confirm my info with DIAC and when I clicked resubmit button it let me to the next page. What happens when you click resubmit button?


----------



## beletu

hi.friends,thanks for ur support,this forum is such awsum..whenever i was in frustration becoz of visa,,,, i update my all thoughts all frustratio thanx people for boosting my confidence, I dint feel a bit of tension for this visa in the beginning because I was thinking I am going to my parents and had to complete my studies, but towards the end I am all torn apart....I really dont have anything to divert my interest...this visa is what I think even in my dreams!


----------



## someuser

sunnysmile said:


> Yes, someuser. I tried it again now and the same happened - first they said that they can not confirm my info with DIAC and when I clicked resubmit button it let me to the next page. What happens when you click resubmit button?


How strange. Mine doesn't do that. It just says it doesn't match their records???????????


----------



## sunnysmile

I tried it again and it let me through without any problem. I am afraid we should not rely on this. I have a feeling it would let me through even with wrong informations.


----------



## someuser

sunnysmile said:


> I tried it again and it let me through without any problem. I am afraid we should not rely on this. I have a feeling it would let me through even with wrong informations.


I'm not sure if anyone is totally relying on it. Only a you've been granted letter from your co can be truly reliable.


----------



## kangaro

Agree with someuser the only reliable is a grant letter from Co, ATO gave me this "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia,Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. " still nothing anytime I try kept say this,


----------



## kangaro

Since march 27 the same message I got,


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> Gerrywins, could you please try it again now - I tried and first it said "the details I put in did not match those held by DIAC" and when I resubmitted it let me pass through to the next page. Damn, it looks like bug. I don't know why it sometimes does confirm me with DIAC and sometimes doesn't and need to resubmit.


Yeah must be a bug :-( now it won't even let me get past the third page. This is what it says "Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility"

Well, at least it gave us some peace for a few days . Back to the waiting game.


----------



## beletu

someuser said:


> I'm not sure if anyone is totally relying on it. Only a you've been granted letter from your co can be truly reliable.


I am just wondering why take them long time to process ur case? have u try to contact ur CO ? did she give u any advice why z delay ? 
u can directly get your permanent partner visa if u waited more than 1 and half year on ur 309 visa


----------



## someuser

beletu said:


> I am just wondering why take them long time to process ur case? have u try to contact ur CO ? did she give u any advice why z delay ?
> u can directly get your permanent partner visa if u waited more than 1 and half year on ur 309 visa


The reason has always been the security check. Everything else has been decision ready for about 8 months. Our CO called a few days back and asked a few questions about her passport (she actually already had the answers and found them all while we were on the phone to her) so something is happening. I just don't know what.

Still, a week shy of 18 months wait now which is slow in any country.


----------



## beletu

someuser said:


> The reason has always been the security check. Everything else has been decision ready for about 8 months. Our CO called a few days back and asked a few questions about her passport (she actually already had the answers and found them all while we were on the phone to her) so something is happening. I just don't know what.
> 
> Still, a week shy of 18 months wait now which is slow in any country.


Thanks for replying .... Yes Looks like promising for u now,,,, It is just too hard to live without partner more than year.. ... i am loosing my patience now.. I know I have to be patient.. God knows how much more time they will take.. I don't know why some ppls get visa quicker than other. i have already complained about AHC , mentioning visas are being issued in unfair way .so lets see what they say


----------



## someuser

beletu said:


> Thanks for replying .... Yes Looks like promising for u now,,,, It is just too hard to live without partner more than year.. ... i am loosing my patience now.. I know I have to be patient.. God knows how much more time they will take.. I don't know why some ppls get visa quicker than other. i have already complained about AHC , mentioning visas are being issued in unfair way .so lets see what they say


I complained to DIAC too. All I got was an angry reply from my case officers boss telling me to stop hassling them as they don't have the resources to keep replying to my requests.


----------



## Zamaussie

Gerrywins said:


> Aha, thanks for the clarification. I was just excited because before when I filled the form I could only do the first three pages before it told me that I was ineligible but this time I passed that page up to the end. Well, I hope it means something is cooking at my CO's work desk


I used that online service too,but since i already got my visa and was in Aus,it didn't give me any problems and few weeks later i got my TFN in our mail box...Maybe if you are outside its a different story...and being in AFRICA ! its even a difficult one.


----------



## beletu

someuser said:


> I complained to DIAC too. All I got was an angry reply from my case officers boss telling me to stop hassling them as they don't have the resources to keep replying to my requests.


this z respond i got when i complained 
"I am responding to your complaint concerning the length of time taken to
process your wife's application. 
there are outstanding checks that must be finalised before we can proceed with a decision on the visa. These checks are conducted by other agencies and are outside the department's control.

While I appreciate that you are frustrated with the processing timeframe on this application, we cannot finalise this visa application until all
requirements are met. This is a legislation requirement that must be
abided by and we cannot disregard these checks.

Your case officer was in contact with you as recently as 14 March 2013 with the same information. We cannot give you any further information at this time"

I hope doesn't affect my case anyway


----------



## Boboa

Guys you need to understand that a number of processes are outside DIACs control and harassing immigration officers will not get you anywhere good. 

As an example a security response from UK (police and internal sec) is sent to DIAC within 3 days from the request. 

While when DIAC send a request to Kenyan security it takes them 3-4 months to respond. 

It's not like DIAC can go to Kenya and have a go at Kenyan security services for being slow in response.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## someuser

Boboa said:


> Guys you need to understand that a number of processes are outside DIACs control and harassing immigration officers will not get you anywhere good.
> 
> As an example a security response from UK (police and internal sec) is sent to DIAC within 3 days from the request.
> 
> While when DIAC send a request to Kenyan security it takes them 3-4 months to respond.
> 
> It's not like DIAC can go to Kenya and have a go at Kenyan security services for being slow in response.
> 
> This is not an immigration advice


I have to disagree.

1) We lodged our application with DIAC. In the end, if it is taking an absurd amount of time (in our case 18 months), ultimately it is them we have to complain to. It is up to DIAC to contact whichever agency in whichever country that is causing the hold up to ask them to do their job and process it in a timely manner. Government should not be about finger pointing. I have worked in many government departments in South Australia and we were never allowed to blame other agencies. We had to contact them and find out why they are failing to meet our service standards. DIAC fail to do this when we complain and simply tell us it's beyond their control and it's an external agency at fault.

2) When we lodge a complaint with IGIS (DIAC's external agency), their response is that they have not done anything wrong. Please contact DIAC for any further queries.

This is government finger pointing at the highest level. This should never happen. Anybody working at these agencies can pick up a phone at any time and request to find out why file x has not been dealt with yet since it's been an unacceptable amount of time. But nobody does anything about it. Our security check request is probably folded up and put under a table leg to stabilise a dodgy table somewhere but nobody would know because nobody is prepared to follow it up and find out why it's taking so long.


----------



## beletu

Boboa said:


> Guys you need to understand that a number of processes are outside DIACs control and harassing immigration officers will not get you anywhere good.
> 
> As an example a security response from UK (police and internal sec) is sent to DIAC within 3 days from the request.
> 
> While when DIAC send a request to Kenyan security it takes them 3-4 months to respond.
> 
> It's not like DIAC can go to Kenya and have a go at Kenyan security services for being slow in response.
> 
> This is not an immigration advice


I too disagree on this

"Right to Information". Right to Information is a fundamental right that every citizen has! Basically, the DIAC should give you all the information that you want about ur case. and what they are doing

You have the right to ask the DIAC. why the process take so long to finalized , why have you not received update on ur application once z process passed z standard time frame ...... etc


----------



## Gerrywins

Yup I totally agree with someuser and beletu. I guess it is hard for someone who is not in our situation to understand the frustration. Hoping for the best though.


----------



## islgirl

I agree also with someuser and beletu.


----------



## beletu

*where is our visa*

( kenya AHC)<......any visa grants this week that anyone aware of..?guys please update the status when u get ur visa..it really gives hope to all of us waiting.... hope we all get visa soon...its really tough time


----------



## beletu

beletu said:


> ( kenya AHC)<......any visa grants this week that anyone aware of..?guys please update the status when u get ur visa..it really gives hope to all of us waiting.... hope we all get visa soon...its really tough time


NEW week , new hope!!


----------



## Gerrywins

beletu said:


> NEW week , new hope!!


Yes, weekdays are my favorite days of the week.


----------



## Zamaussie

wishing everyone the very best. !!!!


----------



## someuser

Off to Nairobi today to stay for a few weeks. It would be wonderful to be granted while we are there so close to the high commission in case we need to visit them.


----------



## kangaro

Safe trip and good luck!


----------



## beletu

*Visa Granted*

Guys finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy the wait is over for me after 13 months . I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 2/May/2013 Yippeee . The visa was granted on 30th May 2013. i still can't believe

I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support, specially Someuser and Gerrywins , I wish u all best


----------



## Zamaussie

beletu said:


> Guys finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy the wait is over for me after 13 months . I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 2/May/2013 Yippeee . The visa was granted on 30th May 2013. i still can't believe
> 
> I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support, specially Someuser and Gerrywins , I wish u all best


Congratulations!! All the best.
which city are you going to live?


----------



## kangaro

beletu said:


> Guys finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy the wait is over for me after 13 months . I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 2/May/2013 Yippeee . The visa was granted on 30th May 2013. i still can't believe
> 
> I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support, specially Someuser and Gerrywins , I wish u all best


Wow! What a great relief, Congrats!


----------



## sherohara

Congrats, beletu!! your wait is finally over! Just out of curiosity, did you submit your form 80 with your application?


----------



## beletu

sherohara said:


> Congrats, beletu!! your wait is finally over! Just out of curiosity, did you submit your form 80 with your application?


day of application 26/03/2012,
CO Assig-21/05/2012 and she requested extra documents including form 80,we sent all the extra documents and form 80 on 12/07/2012
Visa Grant - 30/05/2013. The key is to have a close contact with ur CO,,,,,,once the application passed 12 months time frame make sure you keep contact with them at least once a week just to remind them u r waiting. that work for me


----------



## beletu

Zamaussie said:


> Congratulations!! All the best.
> which city are you going to live?


we going to live in Sydney


----------



## chicken999

HI Everyone, newbie here - Brisbane aussie with Ghanian fiance, been lurking around the posts for about a week but joined up yesterday...I was feeling quote optimistic about our visa application until i started reading all the horror stories here and I feel so bad for you all but now am even more worried about own...Briefly heres my sad story.
Been with my man for 4 years, applied for fiance visa whilst he was in Malaysia (I commuted over every 2-3 months without fail for 2 years, we had our own place there together, whilst i worked in Brisvegas) at the two year mark. We lodged and went through the whole sorry process which took 11.5 months, only to be refused! I couldn't believe it (as i work in law i was meticulous in getting everything ready)...Turned out my own migration agent/lawyer had screwed me over...only submitted 30 of my 200 photos, most of which were us on our own, and only submitted 3 of my 8 stat decs, missing out 3 really important ones and 2 back up ones from Brit and Uk citz. Her excuse was 'i didnt think they needed it ormaybe i made a mistake!. Anyway what you gonna do? We lodged the appeal - 2.5 year wait! that was April last year..Meanwhile we have lodged a 2nd visa application as we thought whichever one comes first great - that was 9th November 2012. New lawyers bill for both appeal and 2nd visa is $15,000.00 including the 2 visa fees - yes i know expensive but i wanted the best my credit card could afford). The submission he lodged to DIAC was 19 typed pags long quoting all sorts of law and cases and telling DIAC exactly where they were wrong at law - he says despite the fact that the other lawyer screwed me it should have been approved anyway and the decision notice was outright racist and pure lies (i.e. we have nothing in common, we have no friends in common, we have no common interests and because my past 2 relationships failed, why will this one succeed - never heard such rubbish in my life! and all of this was prooved wrong by all the photos of us having our engagement, birthday, christmas dos in Malaysia with all our friends (40 at least) black white asian, spanish etc and photos of us doing all manner of sports and hobbies etc. So anyway....we packed up in our house in Malaysia (visa for there finished) and renovated a lil family apartment in Accra and started a tiny hair accessories shop in Accra for his mum...I have been there once at Christmas for a month - all up my trips to Malaysia and Ghana are 19 in total in 4 years. can't fill in my time line yet...but lodged 9.11.12 with police reports. We heard from case officer last month, saying they are returning all my photos (4 albums!) via courier and they had decided to waive our interview. Then second letter asking us to do medicals for my man and his 5 year old daughter, which we sent off about 10 days ago via courier accra to Kenya (via diac doctors directly). I emailed CO and asked her woudl she like to see more photos of our family and business and house in Accra but she said no 'she has already satisfied herself about our relationship'....This is good isn't it? Well th ats what i was thinking until i read all the horror stories here and now im scared how long it will take...does anyone have any advice/suggestions/comments that will reassure me? We are now at 7 month mark and Im about to buy another ticket in July to Accra for 3 weeks but im holding off thinking maybe a miracle will happen and the visa will issue before then.....do i have any hope? thanking you all in advance


----------



## sherohara

If you can afford to do so, I'd be booking the ticket to Accra... I'm not an expert in migration, though I have been waiting 11 months for my Ethiopian partners fiancé (PMV) visa and it seems as though we will be waiting a few more months yet thanks to Form 80 wait times. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news! We have a 2.5 year old daughter together and that makes very little difference! You are fortunate that you can afford to travel to be together, at least.. makes the waiting a little easier. My daughter and I haven't seen my fiancé/ her dad in 15 months as we can't afford to travel back there. 

Beletul, Thanks for the info.. if they are processing the March 2012applications now, hopefully that means the June 2012 apps aren't too far behind. We've only been waiting 5-6 months since Form 80 was submitted though, so I'm thinking it will be a few more months yet.

I try not to focus on the waiting and what if's, but man, today the waiting is really getting to me!!


----------



## chicken999

Hi Sherohara, thanks for the quick reply and advice...im inclined to agree, buy the ticket and if a miracle happens swap it over to his name...we lodged out form 80 with our application...i was researching the ASIO website and it said that the average family (spouse/fiance) visa takes 12 - 37 days and that the time frames though not official are supposed to be 1-6 months...do u think the delays are at the African end with Asio and if so do you think its all african countries or perhaps just Ethopia and Kenya? I can't really afford to travel so often you should see my credit card debt! lol but after seeing each other (with super cheap air asia airfares from as low as $400 return) its very hard to see each other even twice a year. I really feel for you, 15 months is such a long time and for your child too with out your partner, I really hope you have good news soon!


----------



## sunnysmile

beletu said:


> Guys finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy the wait is over for me after 13 months . I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 2/May/2013 Yippeee . The visa was granted on 30th May 2013. i still can't believe
> 
> I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support, specially Someuser and Gerrywins , I wish u all best


Congratulations, beletu. I am very happy whenever is visa granted to someone who have waited that long.


----------



## someuser

beletu said:


> Guys finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy the wait is over for me after 13 months . I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 2/May/2013 Yippeee . The visa was granted on 30th May 2013. i still can't believe
> 
> I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support, specially Someuser and Gerrywins , I wish u all best


Congratulations Beletu!! It seems 13 months is pretty much the normal processing time for Ethiopians as we've seen a few now with that timeframe. I wish you all the best in Sydney (my birth town). Have a great time and enjoy the celebrations!!


----------



## someuser

chicken999 said:


> HI Everyone, newbie here - Brisbane aussie with Ghanian fiance, been lurking around the posts for about a week but joined up yesterday...I was feeling quote optimistic about our visa application until i started reading all the horror stories here and I feel so bad for you all but now am even more worried about own...Briefly heres my sad story.
> Been with my man for 4 years, applied for fiance visa whilst he was in Malaysia (I commuted over every 2-3 months without fail for 2 years, we had our own place there together, whilst i worked in Brisvegas) at the two year mark. We lodged and went through the whole sorry process which took 11.5 months, only to be refused! I couldn't believe it (as i work in law i was meticulous in getting everything ready)...Turned out my own migration agent/lawyer had screwed me over...only submitted 30 of my 200 photos, most of which were us on our own, and only submitted 3 of my 8 stat decs, missing out 3 really important ones and 2 back up ones from Brit and Uk citz. Her excuse was 'i didnt think they needed it ormaybe i made a mistake!. Anyway what you gonna do? We lodged the appeal - 2.5 year wait! that was April last year..Meanwhile we have lodged a 2nd visa application as we thought whichever one comes first great - that was 9th November 2012. New lawyers bill for both appeal and 2nd visa is $15,000.00 including the 2 visa fees - yes i know expensive but i wanted the best my credit card could afford). The submission he lodged to DIAC was 19 typed pags long quoting all sorts of law and cases and telling DIAC exactly where they were wrong at law - he says despite the fact that the other lawyer screwed me it should have been approved anyway and the decision notice was outright racist and pure lies (i.e. we have nothing in common, we have no friends in common, we have no common interests and because my past 2 relationships failed, why will this one succeed - never heard such rubbish in my life! and all of this was prooved wrong by all the photos of us having our engagement, birthday, christmas dos in Malaysia with all our friends (40 at least) black white asian, spanish etc and photos of us doing all manner of sports and hobbies etc. So anyway....we packed up in our house in Malaysia (visa for there finished) and renovated a lil family apartment in Accra and started a tiny hair accessories shop in Accra for his mum...I have been there once at Christmas for a month - all up my trips to Malaysia and Ghana are 19 in total in 4 years. can't fill in my time line yet...but lodged 9.11.12 with police reports. We heard from case officer last month, saying they are returning all my photos (4 albums!) via courier and they had decided to waive our interview. Then second letter asking us to do medicals for my man and his 5 year old daughter, which we sent off about 10 days ago via courier accra to Kenya (via diac doctors directly). I emailed CO and asked her woudl she like to see more photos of our family and business and house in Accra but she said no 'she has already satisfied herself about our relationship'....This is good isn't it? Well th ats what i was thinking until i read all the horror stories here and now im scared how long it will take...does anyone have any advice/suggestions/comments that will reassure me? We are now at 7 month mark and Im about to buy another ticket in July to Accra for 3 weeks but im holding off thinking maybe a miracle will happen and the visa will issue before then.....do i have any hope? thanking you all in advance


As an 18 month veteran of waiting, I definitely advise to just go about your life and don't expect any miracles. It's a very good problem to have if the miracle happens and you need to worry about what to do with your ticket.


----------



## Gerrywins

beletu said:


> Guys finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy the wait is over for me after 13 months . I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 2/May/2013 Yippeee . The visa was granted on 30th May 2013. i still can't believe
> 
> I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support, specially Someuser and Gerrywins , I wish u all best


Yaaaaay so happy for you. i knew it would happen soon. i am so excited for you. Someuser i know your's is coming up soon as well.


----------



## Gerrywins

chicken999 said:


> HI Everyone, newbie here - Brisbane aussie with Ghanian fiance, been lurking around the posts for about a week but joined up yesterday...I was feeling quote optimistic about our visa application until i started reading all the horror stories here and I feel so bad for you all but now am even more worried about own...Briefly heres my sad story.
> Been with my man for 4 years, applied for fiance visa whilst he was in Malaysia (I commuted over every 2-3 months without fail for 2 years, we had our own place there together, whilst i worked in Brisvegas) at the two year mark. We lodged and went through the whole sorry process which took 11.5 months, only to be refused! I couldn't believe it (as i work in law i was meticulous in getting everything ready)...Turned out my own migration agent/lawyer had screwed me over...only submitted 30 of my 200 photos, most of which were us on our own, and only submitted 3 of my 8 stat decs, missing out 3 really important ones and 2 back up ones from Brit and Uk citz. Her excuse was 'i didnt think they needed it ormaybe i made a mistake!. Anyway what you gonna do? We lodged the appeal - 2.5 year wait! that was April last year..Meanwhile we have lodged a 2nd visa application as we thought whichever one comes first great - that was 9th November 2012. New lawyers bill for both appeal and 2nd visa is $15,000.00 including the 2 visa fees - yes i know expensive but i wanted the best my credit card could afford). The submission he lodged to DIAC was 19 typed pags long quoting all sorts of law and cases and telling DIAC exactly where they were wrong at law - he says despite the fact that the other lawyer screwed me it should have been approved anyway and the decision notice was outright racist and pure lies (i.e. we have nothing in common, we have no friends in common, we have no common interests and because my past 2 relationships failed, why will this one succeed - never heard such rubbish in my life! and all of this was prooved wrong by all the photos of us having our engagement, birthday, christmas dos in Malaysia with all our friends (40 at least) black white asian, spanish etc and photos of us doing all manner of sports and hobbies etc. So anyway....we packed up in our house in Malaysia (visa for there finished) and renovated a lil family apartment in Accra and started a tiny hair accessories shop in Accra for his mum...I have been there once at Christmas for a month - all up my trips to Malaysia and Ghana are 19 in total in 4 years. can't fill in my time line yet...but lodged 9.11.12 with police reports. We heard from case officer last month, saying they are returning all my photos (4 albums!) via courier and they had decided to waive our interview. Then second letter asking us to do medicals for my man and his 5 year old daughter, which we sent off about 10 days ago via courier accra to Kenya (via diac doctors directly). I emailed CO and asked her woudl she like to see more photos of our family and business and house in Accra but she said no 'she has already satisfied herself about our relationship'....This is good isn't it? Well th ats what i was thinking until i read all the horror stories here and now im scared how long it will take...does anyone have any advice/suggestions/comments that will reassure me? We are now at 7 month mark and Im about to buy another ticket in July to Accra for 3 weeks but im holding off thinking maybe a miracle will happen and the visa will issue before then.....do i have any hope? thanking you all in advance


Seems to me your CO is confident that your relationship is genuine which means it has passed the first stage. Second stage is security and which is the reason most of us are still waiting beyond 12 months. As Someuser said, just go about your business like you normally would and hope the visa get's granted soon.That way, you won't be disappointed. I say book your flight and go to Accra.


----------



## chicken999

Thanks everyone for ur support advice and comments. You are right what a wonderful problem it would be if we had to waste a ticket to Africa lol u are so right I would not care even at $3500 if our visa is granted. My mans says just forget its even lodged just go on with our lives and leave it in gods hands..... Mmmm did that the first time lol....but I know he's right. He says he doesn't care if it takes 6 years to wait as long as receive it in the end it's all that matters


----------



## beletu

Thanks a lot for the wishes.now i am eager to b with ma hubby...may almighty grant visas to all of u waiting here patiently...I can understand the level of stress n frustration it causes..but at the end of the day we have to keep waiting and look forward for our turn.m sure ur turn is very very near....god bless Australia !!


----------



## someuser

We just lodged another complaint to IGIS as we have now waited over 18 months and they suggested we complain again in May. I'll keep you all posted when I get a reply


----------



## someuser

We just received a reply from our complaint to IGIS to say it could take several weeks (see below for actual wording):

I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.

This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.

The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. I will contact ASIO for information about this visa application to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application.**

We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) can do this.

Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you.

As DIAC is responsible for the processing of visa applications I suggest you maintain contact with DIAC for information about the ongoing status of the visa application.


----------



## chicken999

That sounds hopeful I think. At least they can make sure it's not just sitting there gathering dust

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## dance131

Newbie here and so confused reading through all these posts. My son is a South African and has recently been declined a visa renewal in New zealand and been sent back to South Africa. His wife is a born kiwi as are their 2 children (12 and 23 months) She has been living in Australia for almost a year as they had hoped that he would be able to apply for a partner visa and join her. As he is now back in South Africa and desperate to reunite with his family what is the best option and route for them to take?


----------



## someuser

dance131 said:


> Newbie here and so confused reading through all these posts. My son is a South African and has recently been declined a visa renewal in New zealand and been sent back to South Africa. His wife is a born kiwi as are their 2 children (12 and 23 months) She has been living in Australia for almost a year as they had hoped that he would be able to apply for a partner visa and join her. As he is now back in South Africa and desperate to reunite with his family what is the best option and route for them to take?


Wow. It's much easier to get a visa in NZ than Australia. Why was he refused?


----------



## dance131

Unfortunately he stupidly forgot to renew his work permit and was then declined when he realised it had expired and applied for it to be renewed. As their goal was to settle in Australia anyway it made sense to return to South Africa and then apply to Australia rather than pay to have an migration lawyer plead his case.


----------



## someuser

dance131 said:


> Unfortunately he stupidly forgot to renew his work permit and was then declined when he realised it had expired and applied for it to be renewed. As their goal was to settle in Australia anyway it made sense to return to South Africa and then apply to Australia rather than pay to have an migration lawyer plead his case.


An NZ friend of mine married a girl from Botswana and had a child with her. It took them 9 days to get a partner visa granted. They applied in Pretoria. I don't think you will find any Aussie/African offshore partner visa anything like that.

I did notice that last year at Christmas time Pretoria office went mad with granting heaps of visas before the end of year break so if you apply now for Australia, you'll probably be granted at Christmas.


----------



## dance131

Wow that fast? Thank you for giving us a glimmer of hope. We were banking on it taking around a year. We have already started gathering all the information that may be required. They have been married for just over 2 years so have more than enough to prove relationship. At last we can breathe a little easier. Immigration is definitely not for the faint hearted and as we have found it can be a minefield if you do not have help from people who are going through te same or have gone before. Thanks again for the help. I'm sure that as we move through the process there will be more questions but I'll be sure to keep you all updated.


----------



## someuser

dance131 said:


> Wow that fast? Thank you for giving us a glimmer of hope. We were banking on it taking around a year. We have already started gathering all the information that may be required. They have been married for just over 2 years so have more than enough to prove relationship. At last we can breathe a little easier. Immigration is definitely not for the faint hearted and as we have found it can be a minefield if you do not have help from people who are going through te same or have gone before. Thanks again for the help. I'm sure that as we move through the process there will be more questions but I'll be sure to keep you all updated.


Just be aware things could be different this year but there were several last year in Pretoria granted right before Christmas that applied in the first half of last year so if you go on that you might be lucky but submit your application right now to be in with a chance or you'll miss out for sure.


----------



## someuser

*IGIS Response*

Well we got a reply from our second complaint to IGIS (ASIO) after 18 Months wait and it was exactly the same as the first one at 12 Months but it says to complain again in November if we haven't had our visa granted before then. That will be exactly 2 years since we filed for the Visa and I'm sure if we complained again in November, we'd receive exactly the same response. The letter is below:

Visa security assessment.

I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

I understand that this visa application was lodged in November 2011 and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by November 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.


----------



## someuser

On a more positive note, we received an Email from our CO asking for more information about something. So it took 18 months to ask and she already has the answers to her questions in the original application? Anyway, at least she is still working on it. So something is happening.


----------



## kangaro

Hope ur tunnel start lightning, this process took my half age too lol I'm asking God through my prayer like Job don't count and add this processing time on my age! Finger cross u will get there soon!


----------



## Totes

Hi all, i'm new to the site although have been reading the posts for a while but decided to finally join. My fiancee and I have been waiting for almost 14months now even though we lodged our 176 state sponsored application from the US. Our application has apparently been undergoing external checks since May 7th, 2012. It doesn't look like it matters where one lodged their application from but the country of birth. Definitely being expectant everyday that we all receive that wonderful grant email


----------



## someuser

Totes said:


> Hi all, i'm new to the site although have been reading the posts for a while but decided to finally join. My fiancee and I have been waiting for almost 14months now even though we lodged our 176 state sponsored application from the US. Our application has apparently been undergoing external checks since May 7th, 2012. It doesn't look like it matters where one lodged their application from but the country of birth. Definitely being expectant everyday that we all receive that wonderful grant email


Another Kenyan waiting a really long time. Welcome. 19 months for us but we feel it's very close to the end. We are getting very excited to be heading to Australia soon. All the best with your application.


----------



## Gerrywins

Totes said:


> Hi all, i'm new to the site although have been reading the posts for a while but decided to finally join. My fiancee and I have been waiting for almost 14months now even though we lodged our 176 state sponsored application from the US. Our application has apparently been undergoing external checks since May 7th, 2012. It doesn't look like it matters where one lodged their application from but the country of birth. Definitely being expectant everyday that we all receive that wonderful grant email


Welcome Totes, thanks to Kenyan NSIS we are probably the longest waiting country to get security clearance. On June 1 I will hit my 16 months of waiting for NSIS to finish (don't even know if they already started) doing a background check on me. My application was sent to them in April 2012 and until now we are still waiting for it. Incompetent!


----------



## Totes

Gerrywins said:


> Welcome Totes, thanks to Kenyan NSIS we are probably the longest waiting country to get security clearance. On June 1 I will hit my 16 months of waiting for NSIS to finish (don't even know if they already started) doing a background check on me. My application was sent to them in April 2012 and until now we are still waiting for it. Incompetent!


That is quite disheartening,,,hang in there you're almost there. From what we got from our CO, our application could take 12-18months- the processing timeline when we lodged our application. How long is your visa maximum processing time based on the time you lodged your application?


----------



## Gerrywins

Totes said:


> That is quite disheartening,,,hang in there you're almost there. From what we got from our CO, our application could take 12-18months- the processing timeline when we lodged our application. How long is your visa maximum processing time based on the time you lodged your application?


Based on the time I lodged, it said 9 to 12 months, then later CO wrote to say 12 months, now it is 16 months, she just says security check is what we are waiting for. Medicals expired, police checks expired. Very disheartening. That's Kenya for you.


----------



## someuser

Totes said:


> That is quite disheartening,,,hang in there you're almost there. From what we got from our CO, our application could take 12-18months- the processing timeline when we lodged our application. How long is your visa maximum processing time based on the time you lodged your application?


When we applied (November 2011) our acknowledgment letter said average 10 months. We are nearly double that now at 19 months. The goalposts just keep shifting every time you reach your goal


----------



## Totes

@ Someuser & Gerrywins......if only they could stick with the timeline they assign, that would be great. But if they keep changing it then it's kinda hard to have something to look forward to. Try stay positive as hard as i'm sure it is and hopefully some good news will come your way. It's interesting coz one of my friends from Kenya applied after July 1st for the 190 Visa (she's single and also resides in the US) and her visa was granted within 3months. Seems like they dig deeper for couples applications.


----------



## Zamaussie

Just to wish all the friends here who are still waiting All the Best.

Yea your country of birth matters and also the countries where you have lived to some extent does matter , hence, long waiting periods.

Any friennds here applying from ?:
Southafrica
Zambia
Zimbabwe
DRC


----------



## DeeBee

I agree! It took me 4 years 7 months to get that ID.

I am now dreading the wait when I finally need the clearance.


----------



## Totes

DeeBee said:


> I agree! It took me 4 years 7 months to get that ID.
> 
> I am now dreading the wait when I finally need the clearance.


Hi Deebee, what is your timeline? Most of us have been waiting for more than 12 months.


----------



## DeeBee

Totes said:


> Hi Deebee, what is your timeline? Most of us have been waiting for more than 12 months.


I have not lodged yet. I am in the proceess of getting all the paperwork together. The FBI check seems to take a long time from what I have read here.


----------



## someuser

DeeBee said:


> I have not lodged yet. I am in the proceess of getting all the paperwork together. The FBI check seems to take a long time from what I have read here.


Yes. It took us about 2.5 months for that from Kenya including postage time. If you need any advice or help with that, let me know as there is a lot of info we found out buried deep in forums as well as a couple of things we found out during the process.


----------



## Totes

DeeBee said:


> I have not lodged yet. I am in the proceess of getting all the paperwork together. The FBI check seems to take a long time from what I have read here.


It also took us around 2months from the States. However, my fiancee had to redo his because he used the wrong paperwork for fingerprinting so that added a few more months. Also FYI- the last time we were in contact with our CO, she mentioned that there was a chance that we might have to redo our checks (we front loaded them) as our application could still be undoing external checks when they expire.


----------



## Gerrywins

Happy June to everyone, let's hope we all fair well this month.


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins said:


> Happy June to everyone, let's hope we all fair well this month.


Yes. It's 19 months wait today for us. I sure don't want it to reach 20!


----------



## chicken999

I checked on my visa this week with co as I though we must be up to security check by now. Month 7 but nope. Still processing medicals. Not referred. Just normal. Big delays am told. Joy joy joy


----------



## shiwmor

Hello All

I surely hope that someone gets a visa soon. I already know its going to be a long wait since its now 2 months since our application went for checks but I am hoping all of you with past 12 months get your checks in the very least this year!
Stay positive though I really have no idea how i will be coping past the 12th month mark!


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> Yes. It's 19 months wait today for us. I sure don't want it to reach 20!


19 months for you, 16 months for me. WHAT IS HAPPENING?


----------



## Gerrywins

Whiten5arc said:


> Just thought I should start this thread so that those who lodged their applications in Africa or those who have African partners could share their experiences especially timelines.


Hi there Whiten5arc. Not sure I understand what you just posted. This IS the thread of those who lodged their applications in Africa and/or those who have African partners.


----------



## chicken999

This is the only thread where if I see a visa issued to an African who has been waiting a long time I am genuinely happy and excited to see it issue. All f us in here knows how soul destroying this is. I long to see someusers and gerrywins visas almost as much as I long to see my own. Stay strong everyone we cannot let the evil machine beat us.


----------



## someuser

chicken999 said:


> This is the only thread where if I see a visa issued to an African who has been waiting a long time I am genuinely happy and excited to see it issue. All f us in here knows how soul destroying this is. I long to see someusers and gerrywins visas almost as much as I long to see my own. Stay strong everyone we cannot let the evil machine beat us.


Thanks Chicken. I also wonder what ever happened to Mrs Mwangi. She applied 6 weeks before us in Kenya and then she just disappeared from here a few months back. Her PM mailbox is full. She just vanished.


----------



## chicken999

I wonder if her visa issued Nd she may even be here now! We can only hope though I'm sure she knows how much it means to the rest of us when a long term gets a visa so she would let us know for sure.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gerrywins said:


> Hi there Whiten5arc. Not sure I understand what you just posted. This IS the thread of those who lodged their applications in Africa and/or those who have African partners.


Hi Gerry! The reason you didn't understand what he posted is that he was a spammer. He kept trying to post images that would lead back to a computer sales site, but fortunately the links to those images weren't functional. I'm now deleting all his posts as well. He won't be bothering us again... 

PS - if you go back and look at the first post at the start of this thread... you'll see his post above was just a copy and paste of that post!


----------



## someuser

chicken999 said:


> I wonder if her visa issued Nd she may even be here now! We can only hope though I'm sure she knows how much it means to the rest of us when a long term gets a visa so she would let us know for sure.


Yeah you would think so.


----------



## Gerrywins

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Gerry! The reason you didn't understand what he posted is that he was a spammer. He kept trying to post images that would lead back to a computer sales site, but fortunately the links to those images weren't functional. I'm now deleting all his posts as well. He won't be bothering us again...
> 
> PS - if you go back and look at the first post at the start of this thread... you'll see his post above was just a copy and paste of that post!


Thanks CollegeGirl, for always being so vigilant for us.


----------



## isaac

hi to all
applied 14/03/2012 (309 visa),,,,AHC in kenya 
medical done 27/07/2012 after medical i never heard anything from them 
No updated still waiting  i don't think in this month they will grant any visas so hoping for next month when the new financial start for Australia.
z ppls who working in australian embassy r heartless ,they don't even reply the email i sent them more than two occasions,,, they left us in the dark and now only one thing for us to do to file complaint against australian high commissions, i hope than no going to affect the outcome of our application


----------



## bonnynmasai

Hi Everyone..
My partner (South African) and I (Australian) applied for a Defacto Partner visa in Hong Kong, where we resided. The visa was approved in 6 1/2 months. We gave a lot of evidence (i'm talking a folder 30cm thick haha), perhaps that's why we didn't encounter any problems.

*Note- before living in Hong Kong it was almost impossible for him to get even a tourist visa for Australia. That's when we made the decision to live together overseas in order to obtain our visa.

Good luck to you all


----------



## Totes

isaac said:


> hi to all
> applied 14/03/2012 (309 visa),,,,AHC in kenya
> medical done 27/07/2012 after medical i never heard anything from them
> No updated still waiting  i don't think in this month they will grant any visas so hoping for next month when the new financial start for Australia


Hi Isaac, it appears anyone who lodged their application from Africa or is born there has to undergo security checks hence the reason we've all been waiting for more than 12 months others up to to 19 months 

Hopefully there will be grants soon so we can at least see some light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Gerrywins

Tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, Queens birthday or something like that. I guess nothing will be happening in all it's embassies and High Commissions all over the world as well.


----------



## isaac

new week going to start with a little hope as capping system has ruin all hope in this month


----------



## someuser

isaac said:


> new week going to start with a little hope as capping system has ruin all hope in this month


Maybe for some. Not all visas are capped.


----------



## someuser

Oh my god! 19 months and 10 days. Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident. We have really have enjoyed this forum and would like to thank everyone for the support. We will still lurk from time to time. Hopefully we all meet up in Australia!


----------



## isaac

i am so happy for u ,,,,,,,u guys deserve it more than anyone of us


----------



## krissaid

Dear Someuser,

I am truly very happy for you! Congratulations! Just put all this stress behind and enjoy life with your partner.


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> Oh my god! 19 months and 10 days. Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident. We have really have enjoyed this forum and would like to thank everyone for the support. We will still lurk from time to time. Hopefully we all meet up in Australia!


OMG OMG OMG OMG I have no words to express how happy I am. Congratulations to you two.


----------



## kangaro

someuser said:


> Oh my god! 19 months and 10 days. Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident. We have really have enjoyed this forum and would like to thank everyone for the support. We will still lurk from time to time. Hopefully we all meet up in Australia!


Congrats! I'm really happy seeing ur visa grant post, it makes me scream and like mine is next lol finger cross for the rest of us,


----------



## sunnysmile

someuser said:


> Oh my god! 19 months and 10 days. Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident. We have really have enjoyed this forum and would like to thank everyone for the support. We will still lurk from time to time. Hopefully we all meet up in Australia!


I am happy for you more than I would be for my visa grant. Good luck, mate.


----------



## Maureen

Finally!!! Congrats. I'm so happy for u.
There's hope for everyone of us here.
Stay blessed with your spouse!


----------



## Adventuress

someuser said:


> Oh my god! 19 months and 10 days. Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident. We have really have enjoyed this forum and would like to thank everyone for the support. We will still lurk from time to time. Hopefully we all meet up in Australia!


Excellent! Your time has finally arrived! Congratulations and enjoy your wonderful life together in Australia!


----------



## chicken999

This is almost as exciting if it was my own visa! Woohoooooooo so happy!


----------



## someuser

chicken999 said:


> This is almost as exciting if it was my own visa! Woohoooooooo so happy!


Thanks Chicken I couldn't believe my eyes when the email arrived. When I called my wife who was on a bus I had to tell her 5 times before she believed me.

We recently celebrated 10 years of mostly long distance relationship and six years of marriage. Most of that time has been spent trying to live together permanently. 3 attempts at different strategies failed but today it finally happened. We're really happy.


----------



## chicken999

Lol I've having this pic in my head oif ur wife dancing up and down those horrible African buses singing and clapping her hands what a joyous day!


----------



## philipg

isaac said:


> new week going to start with a little hope as capping system has ruin all hope in this month


Partner visas are not capped.

All partner visas are either approved or rejected, but not capped.


----------



## Gerrywins

chicken999 said:


> Lol I've having this pic in my head oif ur wife dancing up and down those horrible African buses singing and clapping her hands what a joyous day!


Hahahaha not all African buses are horrible  hahahaha but I understand what you're trying to say lol! She must be over the moon.


----------



## Gerrywins

Today is a wonderful day for all of us old-timers. Great news that our very own Someuser got visa granted after 19 months and 10 days. Let's all hang in there, have hope. Ours are coming too.


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins said:


> Hahahaha not all African bushes are horrible  hahahaha but I understand what you're trying to say lol! She must be over the moon.


It was actually a dirty old Matatu Gerrywins so he was right Lol. Thanks for the kind words. I'm especially confident in yours being granted any day now. We certainly had plenty of hold ups along the way. I hope our grant has lead to some renewed hope for other Kenyans. Us Kenyans on this forum certainly needed some good news.


----------



## CollegeGirl

someuser said:


> oh my god! 19 months and 10 days. Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident. We have really have enjoyed this forum and would like to thank everyone for the support. We will still lurk from time to time. Hopefully we all meet up in australia!


oh my gosh! I just got goosebumps!!!! I am so happy for you guys! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Totes

someuser said:


> Oh my god! 19 months and 10 days. Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident. We have really have enjoyed this forum and would like to thank everyone for the support. We will still lurk from time to time. Hopefully we all meet up in Australia!


OMG Congrats Someuser!!!! You guys deserve it  now we can see there is a light at the end of the tunnel LOL

Gerrywins, you're next


----------



## Zamaussie

someuser said:


> Oh my god! 19 months and 10 days. Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident. We have really have enjoyed this forum and would like to thank everyone for the support. We will still lurk from time to time. Hopefully we all meet up in Australia!


Congrats !!!...And all the best in your new adventures in the land of OZ


----------



## minky

someuser said:


> Oh my god! 19 months and 10 days. Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident. We have really have enjoyed this forum and would like to thank everyone for the support. We will still lurk from time to time. Hopefully we all meet up in Australia!


Wow , what wonderful news, so happy for you guys CONGRATS! 
This gives me renewed hope


----------



## salt and pepper

We are happy things are changing and i personal hope good things will follow soon. I just want to share something small about my application.
We applied in Shanghai-China early feb 2013. I am from Ghana. I recieved a confirmation email from the office, since then i did not hear from them. I wrote to them in May 2013 asking about the progress of my application. 2 days i got an email from my case office asking me to pressent additional documents (a) My kids birth certificate.... they are not part of my application (b) Single status certificate- which we call in Ghana as Barchelor's certificate ---which i have provided a certify copy of it already.(c) Penal clearance certificate---- Which i have provided one from the my local police in Tianjin and translated. but she want something from the immigration service. I was able to provide all these in three weeks before the deadline of 28 days. I recieved an email from my case officer the day she recieve my documents. she seems very nice and she gave me her office phone number to call her anytime i need clarification on something i dont understand. After she recieved my document, a week later i called her about my medical check up. And when i check my mail after 2 hours she has send me my HAP id alongside my kids who are not on my APPLICATION. My qestion is has any one has such experience were your kids who are not part of your application been ask to do medical check up before? and secondly how long does it take to have interview after your medical examination? In Beijing where i did my medicals they will tell you about your medical results including HIV and other test before you leave. so atleast i know there is nothing wrong with my health. any contribution to this post will be much appreciated.


----------



## chicken999

Yes you always have to do medicals for children not part of your application. My ghanian partner had to do it for his daughter and supple birth certificate on both our 300s so it's totally normal. Our interview was waived so not sure about that


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, as chicken said, non-migrating dependents (aka children not going over there with you) must still pass their medicals.


----------



## someuser

salt and pepper said:


> We are happy things are changing and i personal hope good things will follow soon. I just want to share something small about my application.
> We applied in Shanghai-China early feb 2013. I am from Ghana. I recieved a confirmation email from the office, since then i did not hear from them. I wrote to them in May 2013 asking about the progress of my application. 2 days i got an email from my case office asking me to pressent additional documents (a) My kids birth certificate.... they are not part of my application (b) Single status certificate- which we call in Ghana as Barchelor's certificate ---which i have provided a certify copy of it already.(c) Penal clearance certificate---- Which i have provided one from the my local police in Tianjin and translated. but she want something from the immigration service. I was able to provide all these in three weeks before the deadline of 28 days. I recieved an email from my case officer the day she recieve my documents. she seems very nice and she gave me her office phone number to call her anytime i need clarification on something i dont understand. After she recieved my document, a week later i called her about my medical check up. And when i check my mail after 2 hours she has send me my HAP id alongside my kids who are not on my APPLICATION. My qestion is has any one has such experience were your kids who are not part of your application been ask to do medical check up before? and secondly how long does it take to have interview after your medical examination? In Beijing where i did my medicals they will tell you about your medical results including HIV and other test before you leave. so atleast i know there is nothing wrong with my health. any contribution to this post will be much appreciated.


How long to have interview after medicals will be irrelevant to you as some like us didn't even have a proper interview. Our case officer did call once and ask my wife about her current job status but that was it. That phone call happened on the day she asked us to go and get medicals done so for us, it kind of happened before we did medicals. The interview could happen any time. They will give you a few days notice usually. But they never tell you what time they will call so if it happens, it will probably happen when you least expect it.


----------



## isaac

The official website states "there is no formal agreement between ASIO snd DIAC regarding time frame of security checks for temporary and permanent resident visas"
So nobody knows when they will complete the checks and give their assessment report to AHC. After then DIAC will make decision and grant visa keeping in view the locality and planning. .so that can depend on yearly quota..but completion of security checks by ASIO has nothing to do with financial year or quota..It's not their business. .they just have have to give their assessment. 
So I am sure that chances of getting security checks complete remains the same whether it is june or July
the more i think of this process more it take on my nerves , so from last 2 months after very stressful period i am not thinking about it ... i will just wait until July/August and i don't think SC or Medical clearance will not be completed even after 15 or 16 months ,,, in my opinion they are just delaying cases because every year they have certain quote to grant visas so they will start finalizing the cases when next financial year start which means July so relax guys and wait for the good time , more you will think more it will be hard and worst to wait


----------



## isaac

The official website states "there is no formal agreement between ASIO snd DIAC regarding time frame of security checks for temporary and permanent resident visas"
So nobody knows when they will complete the checks and give their assessment report to AHC. After then DIAC will make decision and grant visa keeping in view the locality and planning. .so that can depend on yearly quota..but completion of security checks by ASIO has nothing to do with financial year or quota..It's not their business. .they just have have to give their assessment. 
So I am sure that chances of getting security checks complete remains the same whether it is june or July
the more i think of this process more it take on my nerves , so from last 2 months after very stressful period i am not thinking about it ... i will just wait until July/August and i don't think SC or Medical clearance will not be completed even after 15 or 16 months ,,, in my opinion they are just delaying cases because every year they have certain quote to grant visas so they will start finalizing the cases when next financial year start which means July so relax guys and wait for the good time , more you will think more it will be hard and worst to wait


----------



## someuser

isaac said:


> The official website states "there is no formal agreement between ASIO snd DIAC regarding time frame of security checks for temporary and permanent resident visas"
> So nobody knows when they will complete the checks and give their assessment report to AHC. After then DIAC will make decision and grant visa keeping in view the locality and planning. .so that can depend on yearly quota..but completion of security checks by ASIO has nothing to do with financial year or quota..It's not their business. .they just have have to give their assessment.
> So I am sure that chances of getting security checks complete remains the same whether it is june or July
> the more i think of this process more it take on my nerves , so from last 2 months after very stressful period i am not thinking about it ... i will just wait until July/August and i don't think SC or Medical clearance will not be completed even after 15 or 16 months ,,, in my opinion they are just delaying cases because every year they have certain quote to grant visas so they will start finalizing the cases when next financial year start which means July so relax guys and wait for the good time , more you will think more it will be hard and worst to wait


There aren't any quotas for partner visas though. Ours was granted last week.


----------



## isaac

someuser said:


> There aren't any quotas for partner visas though. Ours was granted last week.


i just call AHC THEY SAID THERE WII BE NO VISA until July the planning level for this financial year has been reached ,i donot understand how they can cap partner visa there is no information on immi website, but we cannot argue with them


----------



## someuser

isaac said:


> i just call AHC THEY SAID THERE WII BE NO VISA until July the planning level for this financial year has been reached ,i donot understand how they can cap partner visa there is no information on immi website, but we cannot argue with them


Ok I think we're talking about different subclasses. 309/820 spouse/partner visas cannot be capped. 300 PMV can http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/capping-and-queuing.htm


----------



## isaac

someuser said:


> Ok I think we're talking about different subclasses. 309/820 spouse/partner visas cannot be capped. 300 PMV can Capping and Queuing


There is no cap and cease for spouse visa but there are limited seats for each visa stream and for family visa stream it was 45000 approx for 2012-2013 and I have met a migration agent in Australia, he told me that the family visa stream seats are all filled for 2012-2013 , so there wont be any grants this month till 1st july 2013. But CO will continue to process file whether it is allocating CO to New appliations or SCO for old applications. But SCO has no discretion to give a grant as all the seats for 2012-2013 are already filled, So guys we have to wait for grants till 1 st July and for other applicants the files will continue to process !!


----------



## salt and pepper

*Medicals*

Hi All sweet African Partners,
I am done with my medical check up in China. My kids went for theirs only to be told that their HAP ID is not in them system so i need to contact my case officer. I explained to this guy that I recieved the HAP ID in my email with thiers attached to mine, so how come mine worked and theirs did not. 
I am appealing to all friends to share their views on this issue. has anyone had such experience? and can the case officer do something about it? 
THANKS ALL



salt and pepper said:


> We are happy things are changing and i personal hope good things will follow soon. I just want to share something small about my application.
> We applied in Shanghai-China early feb 2013. I am from Ghana. I recieved a confirmation email from the office, since then i did not hear from them. I wrote to them in May 2013 asking about the progress of my application. 2 days i got an email from my case office asking me to pressent additional documents (a) My kids birth certificate.... they are not part of my application (b) Single status certificate- which we call in Ghana as Barchelor's certificate ---which i have provided a certify copy of it already.(c) Penal clearance certificate---- Which i have provided one from the my local police in Tianjin and translated. but she want something from the immigration service. I was able to provide all these in three weeks before the deadline of 28 days. I recieved an email from my case officer the day she recieve my documents. she seems very nice and she gave me her office phone number to call her anytime i need clarification on something i dont understand. After she recieved my document, a week later i called her about my medical check up. And when i check my mail after 2 hours she has send me my HAP id alongside my kids who are not on my APPLICATION. My qestion is has any one has such experience were your kids who are not part of your application been ask to do medical check up before? and secondly how long does it take to have interview after your medical examination? In Beijing where i did my medicals they will tell you about your medical results including HIV and other test before you leave. so atleast i know there is nothing wrong with my health. any contribution to this post will be much appreciated.


----------



## Zamaussie

*FORM CHANGES*

Just to let everyone know that DIAC will be making some changes to the forms in July.
Take a look at this link

Expected Summary of Change - May 2013


----------



## isaac

Zamaussie said:


> *FORM CHANGES*
> 
> Just to let everyone know that DIAC will be making some changes to the forms in July.
> Take a look at this link
> 
> Expected Summary of Change - May 2013


they have now again increased the visa fee for next financial year but they just don't damn care to increase the level of services


----------



## isaac

JULY JULY O JULY,
Come soon, trust us can't wait,
Always feel like CRY
Other countries gets visa with in 3 months
Why IMMIGRATION **** rules APPLYYYY
Call immigration operator always gives same bloody REPLY

JULY JULY O JULY
come soon, can't wait ............

It's been 15 months gone since we APPLYYYY
No answer we have, 
When someone ask us about visa, our throat gets DRY,
Please Approve our visa,
So we can FLYYYYYYY


----------



## isaac

JULY JULY O JULY,
Come soon, trust us can't wait,
Always feel like CRY
Other countries gets visa with in two weeks
Why IMMIGRATION **** rules APPLYYYY
Call immigration operator always gives same bloody REPLY

JULY JULY O JULY
come soon, can't wait ........

It's been 1 whole year gone since we APPLYYYY
No answer we have, 
When someone ask us about visa, our throat gets DRY,
Please Approve our visa,
So we can FLYYYYYYY


----------



## isaac

Made by our Australia Immigration Timeline Software. Click here to create yours.


----------



## Gerrywins

isaac said:


> JULY JULY O JULY,
> Come soon, trust us can't wait,
> Always feel like CRY
> Other countries gets visa with in two weeks
> Why IMMIGRATION **** rules APPLYYYY
> Call immigration operator always gives same bloody REPLY
> 
> JULY JULY O JULY
> come soon, can't wait ........
> 
> It's been 1 whole year gone since we APPLYYYY
> No answer we have,
> When someone ask us about visa, our throat gets DRY,
> Please Approve our visa,
> So we can FLYYYYYYY


Nice poem hahaha


----------



## kmarees1986

isaac said:


> *Other countries gets visa with in two weeks*


Clever poem 

But, which country gets their visa in 2 weeks?? None that I have seen. Some onshore permanent visa's are going through very quickly but these aren't the same visa's that you are waiting for sadly.

Sorry about your long wait, hopefully you hear soon.


----------



## someuser

kmarees1986 said:


> Clever poem
> 
> But, which country gets their visa in 2 weeks?? None that I have seen. Some onshore permanent visa's are going through very quickly but these aren't the same visa's that you are waiting for sadly.
> 
> Sorry about your long wait, hopefully you hear soon.


I've seen a few partner visas granted the same day. Not a particular country just a few lucky individual people.


----------



## isaac

I had a word with my agent who knows someone in the High Commission and the reason they generally dont grant visas in June is cause the Rules and Policies change every financial year and the officers go in for training for that. That is why June is such a dull month. They will resume work form the 3rd or 4th July and we can expect the visas to start coming in then. It has nothing to do with capping as such


----------



## sherohara

Congratulations, Someuser!!! This gives me hope  What a relief after such a long wait. Isaac, I had totally forgotten that PMV 300 visas are capped, so it's also a relief to hear that processing of the visas will resume next month. My fiancé, daughter and myself are currently backpacking around SE Asia and we are sooo hoping that our visa grant isn't too far away now. We've just passed the 1 year mark and are just waiting for ASIO now. Our case officer has been VERY reluctant to communicate with us, has anyone else been assigned an unhelpful case officer like ours? I had to email her several times, plus the general email address for Kenya to ask whether or not we should get fiancés police checks renewed as it was 12 month mark, only to be told not to contact our case officer at all unless it is an emergency! She eventually replied and said that they hadn't asked for another police check because DIAC has the power to extend police checks for a few months and not to renew unless they requested it. So fingers crossed that means that she expects it to be finalised in the next few months.
Salt and Pepper, as for HAP id, my partners ID didn't work either and wasn't in the system. Your case officer has to request that they change/fix the ID in Australia. Ours did this but it still wouldn't show up in the system, so in the end she had the forms sent by courier from Kenya to Ethiopia and then we had the results sent back by courier. We weren't given the results though and our case officer didn't reply when I requested them. Oh and for the record, I rarely email our case officer, only when there is something we need to know. You would think I emailed her every day harassing her with "how long will it take" type questions, from the responses I get! :/


----------



## isaac

This the mail i got from senior visa processing officer , suprisely not from our CO ,this means my wife cases r close to finalising? "Hi MR ------------
We are waiting on third party checks to be concluded before we can proceed with your wife’s application. These checks are mandatory and we are guided by strict legislation. The timeliness of these checks is often outside the Department's control and as such we are unable to provide you with further updates regarding when they will be finalised. However, we have requested that your wife’s application be escalated in order for an outcome soon. 

The department acknowledges that your wife’s application has surpassed the standard service time for this type of visa. Please note however, that these service times are a guide only, and outside factors, such as in your wife’s case, may contribute to a prolonged time for the application process. 

Please be patient and await the Case Officer to contact you regarding any updates. 

Regards,

--------------------
Senior Visa Processing Officer
Australian High Commission 
Nairobi, Kenya "


----------



## someuser

isaac said:


> This the mail i got from senior visa processing officer , suprisely not from our CO ,this means my wife cases r close to finalising? "Hi MR ------------
> We are waiting on third party checks to be concluded before we can proceed with your wife's application. These checks are mandatory and we are guided by strict legislation. The timeliness of these checks is often outside the Department's control and as such we are unable to provide you with further updates regarding when they will be finalised. However, we have requested that your wife's application be escalated in order for an outcome soon.
> 
> The department acknowledges that your wife's application has surpassed the standard service time for this type of visa. Please note however, that these service times are a guide only, and outside factors, such as in your wife's case, may contribute to a prolonged time for the application process.
> 
> Please be patient and await the Case Officer to contact you regarding any updates.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> --------------------
> Senior Visa Processing Officer
> Australian High Commission
> Nairobi, Kenya "


Isaac, your case is a little surprising to me since other Ethiopians have got their visas around the 13 month mark. You probably are in a backlog of visas to be granted next week once everything is back to normal.

If you haven't received your visa by mid/end of July I'd seriously consider talking to your local MP in Ethiopia about speeding up the security check as it should definitely be done by now. The reason I suggest doing something from the Ethiopia end is that I tried everything imaginable from the Australian end and got nowhere.


----------



## sherohara

That email sounds promising isaac! When did you submit your form 80 and how long are the security checks taking on average? ours commenced last November. .


----------



## Zamaussie

Yes indeed that is promising isaac


----------



## Gerrywins

I do not mean to the pessimist, actually the realist in Isaac's case. It could go either way. It can be a really good sign or it may be just another standard email. I got the exact same email 14 months ago. 
I do however hope that you get your visa soon. Just manage your expectations and hope realistically.


----------



## isaac

sherohara said:


> That email sounds promising isaac! When did you submit your form 80 and how long are the security checks taking on average? ours commenced last November. .


 we submitted form 80----- 26 of july last year,


----------



## isaac

Gerrywins said:


> I do not mean to the pessimist, actually the realist in Isaac's case. It could go either way. It can be a really good sign or it may be just another standard email. I got the exact same email 14 months ago.
> I do however hope that you get your visa soon. Just manage your expectations and hope realistically.


no gud news..dnt no wht these ppl r doing..i thnk they r using my wife file as thr pillow to sleep..


----------



## isaac

My CO never replies to emails. Wat the hell. Its mon..... and doesn't have the courtesy to write a short message. Its disgusting.i also find out that she is on leave for 3 weeks from 28-06-2013 to 15-07-2013


----------



## Zamaussie

isaac said:


> My CO never replies to emails. Wat the hell. Its mon..... and doesn't have the courtesy to write a short message. Its disgusting.i also find out that she is on leave for 3 weeks from 28-06-2013 to 15-07-2013


I understand the frustration. Mine used to take about 3 weeks before she can reply to my emails. It seems sometimes they work on more than one case,so if your is in the waiting list they don't bother to reply to any emails till they have something to say. But its difficult to really say whats happening .
Mine CO towards the grant of my visa had gone for a break but lucky she came back in time.
All the best guys


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins said:


> I do not mean to the pessimist, actually the realist in Isaac's case. It could go either way. It can be a really good sign or it may be just another standard email. I got the exact same email 14 months ago.
> I do however hope that you get your visa soon. Just manage your expectations and hope realistically.


Agree with Gerrywins. This was a letter we received a long time ago. Several months later it was granted. On another note, we are finalizing our packing and are so excited to do a small final tour of Kenya to say goodbye to everyone before we leave. Your day will come. If anyone knows the agony of waiting though, it's us so we feel your pain. It does make the day you're granted so much sweeter.


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> Agree with Gerrywins. This was a letter we received a long time ago. Several months later it was granted. On another note, we are finalizing our packing and are so excited to do a small final tour of Kenya to say goodbye to everyone before we leave. Your day will come. If anyone knows the agony of waiting though, it's us so we feel your pain. It does make the day you're granted so much sweeter.


I am really over the moon for you guys. I almost feel like it was me who was granted that visa because as you said..... we've shared experiences during this long wait. Wish I could back home to celebrate with you guys before you leave.

I have an appointment on the 8th july to do my re-do the medical exam as the first one which was submitted with the application expired 5 months ago. Hopefully this month ends well for me.


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins said:


> I am really over the moon for you guys. I almost feel like it was me who was granted that visa because as you said..... we've shared experiences during this long wait. Wish I could back home to celebrate with you guys before you leave.
> 
> I have an appointment on the 8th july to do my re-do the medical exam as the first one which was submitted with the application expired 5 months ago. Hopefully this month ends well for me.


Sorry to hear you have to do the medical again Gerrywins! I know ours took a long time to process. Hopefully yours is very quick! I hope doing it in Germany is much quicker than it was for us in Kenya.

It would have been great to meet you before we left but hopefully in Sydney (that's where I was born and raised so I often pop over for the weekend)


----------



## Gerrywins

Today I have hit my 17 months of waiting and scheduled to re-do medicals in a few days. Patiently waiting for next month when I get to 18 months so I can write a long complaint to IGIS.


----------



## chicken999

Did they ask u to redo medicals gerrywins? That would be a good sign wouldn't it, if they did?


----------



## Gerrywins

chicken999 said:


> Did they ask u to redo medicals gerrywins? That would be a good sign wouldn't it, if they did?


They didn't ask me. Mine expired in February actually, my CO said she would tell me when to do them, but since I want to leave Germany where I lodged my application, I just asked her to allow me to do them now. She agreed. I already had to get a second set of police checks as well.


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins don't forget to make your second complaint to IGIS on the 1st day you reach 18 months (if you do). That was the thing that seemed to give us action. Within 2 days they asked us some questions about form 80, then 2 weeks later more questions and then a week after that granted.


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> Gerrywins don't forget to make your second complaint to IGIS on the 1st day you reach 18 months (if you do). That was the thing that seemed to give us action. Within 2 days they asked us some questions about form 80, then 2 weeks later more questions and then a week after that granted.


Thanks someuser. I'll remember to do so.


----------



## sherohara

I actually received an email from my case officer the other day (amazing!!). No real news other than my fiancés police checks (which have now expired) can be extended to allow travel until December, but if ASIO clearance isn't received by the end of August, they will request new checks to be carried out. She confirmed that as soon as ASIO clearance is through, the visa will be granted. It was good to hear that that is all we are waiting on now and that his file hasn't been lost in a pile on her desk  Now, come on ASIO!! It would be sooooo nice to have my partner here for our daughter's birthday and Christmas this year!


----------



## chicken999

That's really positive and encouraging for u fingers crossed Asio gets off their ass and issues it soon


----------



## CollegeGirl

sherohara said:


> I actually received an email from my case officer the other day (amazing!!). No real news other than my fiancés police checks (which have now expired) can be extended to allow travel until December, but if ASIO clearance isn't received by the end of August, they will request new checks to be carried out. She confirmed that as soon as ASIO clearance is through, the visa will be granted. It was good to hear that that is all we are waiting on now and that his file hasn't been lost in a pile on her desk  Now, come on ASIO!! It would be sooooo nice to have my partner here for our daughter's birthday and Christmas this year!


I wish more COs would give this kind of update. Even just this amount of information can be so reassuring to applicants.


----------



## someuser

I just thought I'd let you all know we safely made it to Adelaide from Nairobi via Mauritius and Perth. When we arrived at Nairobi Airport we had a mild scare that they said we definitely needed yellow fever certificates for Australia but we didn't have them. They said we should be prepared for quarantine for a few days in Australia. We went anyway. When we arrived in Perth, they asked us for yellow fever certificates. We told them we don't have them. They said immigration will want to talk to us. 

We sat and waited about 2 minutes and a lady appeared with a machine. It had my wife's photo and fingerprints in it which she had to verify with the machine. Once her Identity was confirmed by the machine, we were free to go and entered Australia extremely happy people. No mention of Yellow Fever again.

We're glad we didn't bother with Yellow fever vaccine because it makes most people quite sick for up to a couple of weeks and it would have ruined the great farewell meetings we had with family and friends if she was sick. We don't suggest anyone else do this as your reception at Quarantine could be quite different but I thought I'd share our experience anyway

I'll update my timeline when I get a chance later today.

All the best everyone.


----------



## Zamaussie

Hello everyone !
We intend to lodge our partner sub 820 this weekend. But just wondering do the immigration really expect people that have just married for a couple of months to own jointly alot of staff and to make matters worse you haven't been able to get a job.....Just wondering for those that have gone through this process what evidence did you give for your relationship?


----------



## Mama Nyla

*From Kenya!*

Heya and thanks for starting this thread.

We are a young family of myself (Australian), my partner (Kenyan) and our 10month old daughter (Australian and Kenyan). We have applied for a partner visa but not long ago. I wish I had found this forum before hand! We are now applying for a 6 month tourist visa to try and reduce the time we are separated for since I have to return to Australia at the end of August.

I just emailed dfat just to see if we have been assigned a case worker considering my account was charged the ridiculous fee a month ago or so.

Any advice or experiences would be great! I've read most of the posts and can't see many who've received their visas!! Eek!

Nice to join you guys and to know we aren't alone!!
Thanks
Becs


----------



## someuser

Mama Nyla said:


> Heya and thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> We are a young family of myself (Australian), my partner (Kenyan) and our 10month old daughter (Australian and Kenyan). We have applied for a partner visa but not long ago. I wish I had found this forum before hand! We are now applying for a 6 month tourist visa to try and reduce the time we are separated for since I have to return to Australia at the end of August.
> 
> I just emailed dfat just to see if we have been assigned a case worker considering my account was charged the ridiculous fee a month ago or so.
> 
> Any advice or experiences would be great! I've read most of the posts and can't see many who've received their visas!! Eek!
> 
> Nice to join you guys and to know we aren't alone!!
> Thanks
> Becs


All I can say is be prepared for the long wait! It took 19 months and 10 days for us to be granted from Kenya. It's so worth it though. We just had our second night in Australia. The high commission is not the issue, it's the form 80 security check.

If I was to do it all again, I wouldn't waste a second of my time trying to write to my local MP in Australia, local greens senator, immigration minister or anything else in Australia. That was just a waste of time. After 8 months or so, I'd work really hard on pushing from the Kenyan end. See a local Kenyan MP, do anything you can to get the Kenyan authorities to act on your security check in Kenya. That's always going to be the hold up.

At the 12 month mark, if you're still waiting, definitely complain to ASIO. The response will be to complain again in another 6 months. If 18 months comes around, complain again. It was at that point that we finally had action and it was granted soon after.

I fear for people recently applying because average waiting times when we applied was 10 months and now it's 18 months. So what will it be in 18 months time? It could easily be over 2 years.

The Kenyan Authority handling your security check is the NSIS. That should be your focus to speed things along I think.

Good luck!


----------



## sherohara

Great advice from some user! I need to complain to asio myself now we are at 13 months. Anyone know who handles security checks in Ethiopia? 

Mama nyla, best of luck with the process.. we applied when our daughter was 14 months. We've been apart the whole time and it is tough. Fingers crossed for your partners visitor visa!


----------



## chicken999

Also should mention tourist visa is a waste of money. I don't know anybody who has been granted one if those . Mine declined twice


----------



## kmarees1986

Mama Nyla said:


> Heya and thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> We are a young family of myself (Australian), my partner (Kenyan) and our 10month old daughter (Australian and Kenyan). We have applied for a partner visa but not long ago. I wish I had found this forum before hand! We are now applying for a 6 month tourist visa to try and reduce the time we are separated for since I have to return to Australia at the end of August.
> 
> I just emailed dfat just to see if we have been assigned a case worker considering my account was charged the ridiculous fee a month ago or so.
> 
> Any advice or experiences would be great! I've read most of the posts and can't see many who've received their visas!! Eek!
> 
> Nice to join you guys and to know we aren't alone!!
> Thanks
> Becs


 Hi Mama - check some of the other threads on here about tourist visa's for high risk countries. They seldom get granted even when there is a child involved and you will need to submit an extremely solid application for a chance of approval.


----------



## sherohara

This is why we never went the tourist visa route! Couldn't afford to waste money applying.


----------



## chicken999

Ours was in year 1 and 2 of our relationship til we wished up that diac is full of racist case officers


----------



## isaac

"Hi MR x
As per previous emails, we are waiting on outside clearances to be completed before we can finalise your wife’s case. Unfortunately I cannot guarantee that it will be finalised within the coming weeks.

Your wife’s medicals are set to expire on 10 November 2013. The department has the power to extend this for a further 6 months should it be required , and should we finalise the case prior to 10 November 2013.

Regards, 
Cxxxx--- Mxxxx
Senior Visa Processing Officer
Australian High Commission
Nairobi, Kenya
Ph: +254 20 427 7160"
one day i will forget everything what we went through when we get our visa. This is a hurdle that we all have to jump to spend our lives with the one we love.

Ironic thing is that the people who go to Australia on a boat/illegally don't have to do 1/3 of the things we are asked to do. All of our cases are genuine and legit. They have more rights than us because they are asylum seekers.

Sometimes I think its cheaper and less depressing to get to Australia on a freaking boat!!!! LOL


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hang in there, isaac!!!


----------



## isaac

CollegeGirl said:


> Hang in there, isaac!!! [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank u , i have been hanging in there the last 16 months lol


----------



## Zamaussie

We finally lodged our 820 application. Hoping for a miracle to happen 

Got the acknowledgement letter on Tuesday exactly 2 days after lodging the application......Let the waiting begin


----------



## Gerrywins

VISA GRANTED after 17 months 21 days

Hi my wonderful brethren. My fiance arrived in Munich last week to attend my graduation. A few days later we left for our holiday in Croatia. On our first morning (which was yesterday 30.07.2013) here while seated at a beach my CO JK called: 

" Gerrywins are you sitting down?" I said Yes with a huuuge smile. " I am happy to tell you that your visa has been granted and that you can travel back to Australia with your fiance." 

I am over the moon, now we can totally enjoy our two week holiday here in Croatia. We've already booked our flights for the 12 August 2013. 

I thank you all for all your encouraging messages. The journey still continues and I will still be in the forum. Gotta go back to enjoying this wonderful news at a nice beach somewhere.


----------



## Zamaussie

This is great news !! Congratulations....Its Been a long wait but "Love always wins"....


Remember to keep all the receipts and stuff for the next stage of the visa....


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins said:


> VISA GRANTED after 17 months 21 days
> 
> Hi my wonderful brethren. My fiance arrived in Munich last week to attend my graduation. A few days later we left for our holiday in Croatia. On our first morning (which was yesterday 30.07.2013) here while seated at a beach my CO JK called:
> 
> " Gerrywins are you sitting down?" I said Yes with a huuuge smile. " I am happy to tell you that your visa has been granted and that you can travel back to Australia with your fiance."
> 
> I am over the moon, now we can totally enjoy our two week holiday here in Croatia. We've already booked our flights for the 12 August 2013.
> 
> I thank you all for all your encouraging messages. The journey still continues and I will still be in the forum. Gotta go back to enjoying this wonderful news at a nice beach somewhere.


Awesome Awesome Awesome! Woohoo! Great news Gerrywins. We are over the moon for you two. We'll see you Sydney some time


----------



## Maureen

Awesome news! I'm so ecstatic Gerrywins. Enjoy your vacation and stay blessed. X


----------



## isaac

Gerrywins said:


> VISA GRANTED after 17 months 21 days
> 
> Hi my wonderful brethren. My fiance arrived in Munich last week to attend my graduation. A few days later we left for our holiday in Croatia. On our first morning (which was yesterday 30.07.2013) here while seated at a beach my CO JK called:
> 
> " Gerrywins are you sitting down?" I said Yes with a huuuge smile. " I am happy to tell you that your visa has been granted and that you can travel back to Australia with your fiance."
> 
> I am over the moon, now we can totally enjoy our two week holiday here in Croatia. We've already booked our flights for the 12 August 2013.
> 
> I thank you all for all your encouraging messages. The journey still continues and I will still be in the forum. Gotta go back to enjoying this wonderful news at a nice beach somewhere.


congratulations to both you and your fiance and wish you all the best for a new life in australia!!


----------



## isaac

One thing I've learned from my experience with DIAC/AHC is it is literally "IMPOSSIBLE" to predict what or how they do things. It makes me depressed when I try to think where my file must be now. 

Just let it go, try and not think about the file. Easy said than done, but it might make you feel better and you might get closer to your goal quicker without the symptoms of depression LOL


----------



## chicken999

Gerry wins at last! Omg I also happy for u and how wonderful u were together when u heard the news. I'm with my man in ghana now and would be sweet to have the same thing but at 8 months I don't like. Y chances lol. Still the mrt could maketheirdecision or call for a hearing soon as we have a judge looking at our appeal now so it's def close. Fingers crossed for us as its been 450 days since we lodged the appeal.


----------



## Totes

Gerrywins said:


> VISA GRANTED after 17 months 21 days
> 
> Hi my wonderful brethren. My fiance arrived in Munich last week to attend my graduation. A few days later we left for our holiday in Croatia. On our first morning (which was yesterday 30.07.2013) here while seated at a beach my CO JK called:
> 
> " Gerrywins are you sitting down?" I said Yes with a huuuge smile. " I am happy to tell you that your visa has been granted and that you can travel back to Australia with your fiance."
> 
> I am over the moon, now we can totally enjoy our two week holiday here in Croatia. We've already booked our flights for the 12 August 2013.
> 
> I thank you all for all your encouraging messages. The journey still continues and I will still be in the forum. Gotta go back to enjoying this wonderful news at a nice beach somewhere.


OMG Gerrywins, yeeeeeh sooooooo happy for you congrats!!!! Doing a little dance for you lol


----------



## Adventuress

Gerrywins, what wonderful news! May you have a wonderful start to your life together in Australia, and may it be everything you ever imagined and more! xx


----------



## Gerrywins

Thank you so much everyone....I am praying for speedy grants to all of you.


----------



## Totes

Starting on month 16 and still hopefull


----------



## isaac

Totes said:


> Starting on month 16 and still hopefull [/QUOTE
> 
> any reason why ur application still in the process ? For us they told us that there r waitting on security clearance


----------



## Totes

isaac said:


> Totes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting on month 16 and still hopefull [/QUOTE
> 
> any reason why ur application still in the process ? For us they told us that there r waitting on security clearance
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, still waiting for security checks as well. CO said it might take 18months since that was the processing time at the time of the application. Hopefully we'll hear something soon as we already Front loaded our meds & pcc's.
Click to expand...


----------



## isaac

Totes said:


> isaac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, still waiting for security checks as well. CO said it might take 18months since that was the processing time at the time of the application. Hopefully we'll hear something soon as we already Front loaded our meds & pcc's.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you should get it by first week of October but then again who knows how AHC works
Click to expand...


----------



## Mish

Has anyone applied from Cairo? My fiancee applied from Cairo and he has his interview on Monday.


----------



## Totes

isaac said:


> Totes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you should get it by first week of October but then again who knows how AHC works[/QUOTE
> 
> Hopefully but as you said, you just never know. Have you heard from your CO lately?
Click to expand...


----------



## isaac

Totes said:


> isaac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully but as you said, you just never know. Have you heard from your CO lately?
> 
> 
> 
> this what she wrote me two weeks a go "There are no new developments as yet. I will contact you with information as soon as it arrives"
> 
> my advise to forget about VISA at this stage and enjoy time with family . It will come when it will come  i am kind of give up hope
> 
> Its in process so ... not much we can do,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Totes

isaac said:


> Totes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isaac said:
> 
> 
> 
> this what she wrote me two weeks a go "There are no new developments as yet. I will contact you with information as soon as it arrives"
> 
> my advise to forget about VISA at this stage and enjoy time with family . It will come when it will come  i am kind of give up hope
> 
> Its in process so ... not much we can do,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that's not much to go with. But I totally agree that we should just try live our lives. When it's meant to be it'll happen. Hang in there for I believe we are much closer to the end compared to how long we've waited
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## chicken999

Visa is granted! Omg! 9 months 5 days!


----------



## Mish

chicken999 said:


> Visa is granted! Omg! 9 months 5 days!


That is super fantastic news!! Congratulations again!! I am soooooo happy for you guys . Did that include the form 80 being processed, or was that done the first time around?


----------



## segs

Congrats Chicken999! I'm happy for you.

Guys this is my first time of posting in this forum. Great job you guys are doing here. I've been a passive member of this forum all along....maybe I'm kinda shy with online fora. 

Anyways I applied for a PMV in June, I got a an acknowledgement about 2 weeks later. But immigration was silent for almost 2 months. I sent some enquiry mails recently and they finally responded requested for

Form 80 
Medicals
Interview with Sponsor.

What would you guys make of this. Do you think a grant is not too far out after the interview is concluded or should I keep my expectations in check.

I'm from Nigeria and I applied to the Pretoria office.


----------



## chicken999

Hi

All if those requests are normal. Get 80 in ASAP as they can't start security check until y send that in. Most applications are taking 12 months but sooner u do their requests sooner ur application will move forward. Don't be shy we are all here to help and support each other


----------



## segs

Thanks Chicken. I'll do just that.


----------



## Maureen

Big congrats chicken! I wish you and your fiance much happiness in Oz. Stay blessed dearie!


----------



## chicken999

Encouraging for the Ghanaians that its not taking too long I was amazed only 9 months


----------



## CollegeGirl

Well, also they had previously done a security check on your fiance... so that could be why. I don't want to discourage people! Just keep other Ghanaians from getting their hopes up that it might only take nine months when in all likelihood it'll be longer... sigh.


----------



## Gerrywins

Congratulations Chicken, very happy for you.

I agree with CollegeGirl, no one case can be used as a yardstick for all cases from one particular country. If there is anything we've learnt is that DIAC and case officers are just too unpredictable.


----------



## isaac

Totes said:


> isaac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that's not much to go with. But I totally agree that we should just try live our lives. When it's meant to be it'll happen. Hang in there for I believe we are much closer to the end compared to how long we've waited
> 
> 
> 
> i am not sure whether this good sing ,we have been ask to provide police clearance the second time , must be some thing cooking for us finger cross,below i quote the email i got from AHC yesterday
> 
> "I am writing in relation to your Partner visa. we have received the results of the mandatory checks but after assessing your case, there are some issues that we will need to consider. If we can action these now, it may facilitate finalisation of your application as soon as possible.
> Thank you for previously provided an Ethiopian penal certificate but unfortunately I won't be able to accept your clearance as valid after 23/08/2013. Penal certificates are normally only valid for 12 months . Could I please ask if you could consider obtaining a new certificate? It is a legal requirement that you have valid penal certificate at the time you enter Australia.
> I would be grateful for your advice on how you would like to proceed. It would help if you could advise when would be proposed travel date ?"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Zamaussie

Yea it is a positive thing.....fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Totes

isaac said:


> Totes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isaac said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am not sure whether this good sing ,we have been ask to provide police clearance the second time , must be some thing cooking for us finger cross,below i quote the email i got from AHC yesterday
> 
> "I am writing in relation to your Partner visa. we have received the results of the mandatory checks but after assessing your case, there are some issues that we will need to consider. If we can action these now, it may facilitate finalisation of your application as soon as possible.
> Thank you for previously provided an Ethiopian penal certificate but unfortunately I won't be able to accept your clearance as valid after 23/08/2013. Penal certificates are normally only valid for 12 months . Could I please ask if you could consider obtaining a new certificate? It is a legal requirement that you have valid penal certificate at the time you enter Australia.
> I would be grateful for your advice on how you would like to proceed. It would help if you could advise when would be proposed travel date ?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that definitely sounds like a good thing
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sherohara

Fantastic news, Isaac! I take it that your ASIO clearance is finally finished and now your case officer is just finalising a few things? 

I heard from my case officer's supervisor today. No news, but she said that enquired as to the status of my partner's ASIO check and it is still in progress. I told my case officer that I had complained to IGIS (but haven't heard anything back from them, incidentally!), so my case officer asked her supervisor to look into it and contact me herself. I'm taking comfort in your news, Isaac that if it is truly a 'queue' situation, then our visa could be only a few months away. Fingers crossed you get your approval ASAP.


----------



## isaac

After 17 months and nine days ,finally we got good news!!! got a mail from my SCo today morning about the visa grant

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Can't believe it still!!

Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!

Cheers,


----------



## kangaro

Congrats!! It's a big relief,


----------



## Totes

isaac said:


> After 17 months and nine days ,finally we got good news!!! got a mail from my SCo today morning about the visa grant
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Can't believe it still!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,


Woooohoooo Isaac!!!! Congratulations!!!!  you deserve it


----------



## Zamaussie

Congrats Isaac....Wishing you all the best


----------



## sherohara

Congrats Isaac, fantastic news!!! Gee the visa approvals are all happening now!

I sooo hope that means ours is not too far away. I desperayely want my fiance here for our daughters birthday in November. .she misses her dad so much. 

Isaac how long did it take your asio check if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## isaac

sherohara said:


> Congrats Isaac, fantastic news!!! Gee the visa approvals are all happening now!
> 
> I sooo hope that means ours is not too far away. I desperayely want my fiance here for our daughters birthday in November. .she misses her dad so much.
> 
> Isaac how long did it take your asio check if you don't mind me asking?


 thank you 
I am not exactly sure how long took ASIO checks but we lodged form 80 after CO requested on 12/07/2012.
I wish u too get visa soon ,


----------



## Totes

On month 17 and really looking forward to that awesome email!


----------



## Zamaussie

You will get it. Just hang in there Totes


----------



## Totes

Zamaussie said:


> You will get it. Just hang in there Totes


Thanks Zamaussie  your's is also on the way too  Can't wait to see all of us sharing the good news


----------



## Me21

Hi. Thanks for this post for us Africans... I've logged my partner visa application on 4th july 2013. Got the acknowledgement letter but they haven't yet assigned a case officer yet. Any idea how long it takes for a case officer to be choosen?


----------



## chicken999

When u finally get it the feeling is amazing I was laughing crying screaming all at once but I still didn't believe him til he sent me the email they sent to him in Ghana strangely not to our lawyer. He arrives sat week and though I no the wait is sooooo long for the Africans like my partner once the visa issues u realise the wait was soo worth ur. A bit like childbirth I think where u forget the pain and are just so happy with the result.


----------



## Me21

Aww chicken i can imagine how it nust be with you.. Im so craving for that. I really wish to be with my husband. &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## chicken999

It took us 4-5 months to get co


----------



## Me21

I see... Its been two months for me. Let me cross my fingures to get it sooner (not expecting anything though)


----------



## chicken999

First we heard from co was when she wrote to say interview was waived our asked us to do medicals


----------



## Zamaussie

G'day everyone ! my 820 visa has been granted.
-Applied on 29th July 2013 onshore 
-Granted on 11 September 2013.

Good luck to all Africans waiting for their visa !


----------



## Me21

Congratulations Zammassies &#55357;&#56832; best pf luck for your stay.


----------



## Maureen

I think God must surely be smiling down on us! Congrats Zamaussie. Enjoy ur life with ur wife and its just a matter of time before ur PR comes into effect. All the best with work and everythn else and stay super blessed!


----------



## chicken999

Woohoo indeed great news for all the African well done Zamaussie


----------



## Zamaussie

Just to give an idea about how sent off our Partner 820 / 801 : 

Remember that i was holding a valid PMV and was onshore when lodging my application.

-Subclass 820 and 801 checklist (Onshore)
-Form 47 SP
-Form 40 SP
-Form 80
-Form 888 X 3 (All from Aus citizens)

- Certified Identity documents - Applicant / Sponsor
~Birth certificates
~Passports

-Relationship history -Applicant / Sponsor (Typed then signed in pen)

-Evidence of our relationship :
=>Statement about how we have been sharing responsibilities: (Typed then signed in pen by Applicant and Sponsor)
~How we share house chores
~How we pay rent since am unemployed
~Explaining about the fact that we don't own joint assets
~Explaining how I have been spending my time while unemployed (Am doing volunteer work)
~ Talked about our joint Bank account
=>Itemized phone bills from 2 years back and highlighted all my numbers from overseas (photocopied and certified) 
=> 5 Photos from our wedding
=>Receipts and air tickets during our trips in Africa
=>Copies of our congratulations cards after our wedding
=> Bank statement showing both our names
=> Payslips for the sponsor (certified copies)
=> Marriage certificate
=> 2 passport size photos each (4 in total)

Some documents that needed to be together I stapled them e.g SP47,40Sp.

I arranged all the documents according to the list in the checklist.
Finally sent them via registered mail.

I hope this will at least give some ideas to those that are about to do the same. Just put it as simple as possible but remembering to add everything you think will be useful.


----------



## chicken999

Thank u great info !


----------



## Me21

Thanks Zamaussie.


----------



## Totes

Zamaussie said:


> G'day everyone ! my 820 visa has been granted.
> -Applied on 29th July 2013 onshore
> -Granted on 11 September 2013.
> 
> Good luck to all Africans waiting for their visa !


Woooohooo Zamaussie!! Congratulations  Finally!!!


----------



## Totes

Visa finally granted Wohoooooo! After 17months of waiting...thank you Jesus 

Hoping everyone will get that awesome email soon


----------



## Mish

Totes said:


> Visa finally granted Wohoooooo! After 17months of waiting...thank you Jesus
> 
> Hoping everyone will get that awesome email soon


WOO HOO!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Maureen

Big big congrats Totes! Have the best of life in Oz with ur partner...stay blessed!


----------



## sunnysmile

Congratulations, Totes. You earned it well.


----------



## Zamaussie

Congrats Totes....All the best !!


----------



## chicken999

Fantastic that is great news. It seems like Kenya offic e is finally moving forward


----------



## Totes

Thanks all and praying for quick grants to all of you!


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS Totes! How incredibly wonderful!!!


----------



## Me21

Hi everyone... I lodged my Pmv on the 4th if july this year.. Its been two year since we got married and in this two years we have just spent about a week together. After reading out all this im so heart broken that i can't still be witg my husband anytime sooner. It just feels so depressing. Got a letter if acknowledgement just two days after i lodged my visa and nothing until now. :"(


----------



## Mish

Me21 said:


> Hi everyone... I lodged my Pmv on the 4th if july this year.. Its been two year since we got married and in this two years we have just spent about a week together. After reading out all this im so heart broken that i can't still be witg my husband anytime sooner. It just feels so depressing. Got a letter if acknowledgement just two days after i lodged my visa and nothing until now. :"(


Ummm how can you apply for pmv if you are married? Just want to make sure you have applied for the correct visa especially with the waiting times for Kenya.

You usually don't hear anything unless they need something. The case officers are usually pretty quiet.


----------



## Me21

Sorry not a pmv but i lodged a partner visa


----------



## Aysally

Does the (statutory declaration form) 888 apply to the New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship (Temporary) Visa {Subclass 461} ???

Myself and my wife have been legally married for over 1 year now, our relationship including dating and friendship is kind of 2 years old, we have only lived together under the same roof for one month, we have nothing that binds us financially, we have access to all our means of everyday communication and we are blessed with a 7 months old daughter.
I am a Nigerian studying and living in Malaysia, we're both young couples, she is 30 while i am 28, she has met my brother, his wife and kids in Australia several times.
From the perspective of the high commission how genuine do you think this sort of relationship is?
We will be applying for the New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship (Temporary) Visa {Subclass 461} basically offshore from Nigeria

Advices needed please!!!
God bless


----------



## someuser

Form 888 applies to any visa application that needs a statutory declaration I believe. If you download the form it actually has a lot of information with it about what it's for and who needs to sign it etc


----------



## Aysally

Thanks 
I guess one has to ask all these little question since some of whatever they require from the applicants are not included in the different subclass' checklist


----------



## Me21

Hi.. I was wondering if it is possible to apply for a visitors visa to Aussie while the case officer for the partner visa hasn't yet been allocated?


----------



## someuser

Me21 said:


> Hi.. I was wondering if it is possible to apply for a visitors visa to Aussie while the case officer for the partner visa hasn't yet been allocated?


It is possible to apply but probably low chance of having it granted since you have to prove that you will return and have strong evidence you have reasons to return. Applying for a partner visa is pretty strong evidence against that.


----------



## Me21

Thanks... I don't really have plans at the moment but sometime in future if i need to go and visit my husband. Well, i can put in the acknowledgment letter from the embassy that i got when i lodged my partner visa application. Right? That is a prove of my return.


----------



## shiwmor

Totes said:


> Visa finally granted Wohoooooo! After 17months of waiting...thank you Jesus
> 
> Hoping everyone will get that awesome email soon


Congratulations Totes!!!


----------



## sherohara

Congratulations Totes!! So glad to hear things are moving at Kenya immigration. 

As an aside, Zamaussie... just looking at the dates in your time line, did I take your wedding photos earlier this year?? Lol


----------



## jodibb

*Pmv visa approved*

After 9 months 
My fiance from Ghana 
Hes living in China 
Finally we had our interviews yesterday through the Shanghai Visa Office
My interview was over the phone
We were both very nervous ,their were a lot of questions covered
But by the time he had flown home to Tianjin the email had been sent 
VISA GRANTED
Now the planning for the rest of our lives begins


----------



## Zamaussie

congrats to both of you and all the best !!


----------



## chicken999

That's fantastic great to have another ghanian in oz. where will u be living?


----------



## sherohara

wow jodibb that was fast!! congrats!


----------



## markf

G'day

I am South African with an Australian partner (now wife) we met in London and applied for my visa while in London.

While in the process of applying for our visa i enquired with a few friend and colleagues (in London) about their experiences and i had varying response from those who had UK partners who struggled to get a visa and those with partners from Africa.

It was quite surprising the responses ii received and the common consciences was proving the validity of your relationship.

I had a college who had a UK partner who's visa was declined (not trying to scare you anyone) and had a colleague who's south african partner was declined and after hours of discussion it was discovered it was because they could not prove their relationship was genuine for at least 12 months prior to applying for their visa.

So my partner and i sat down and did research and after hours of trawling through forums we commenced preparing our application, let me tell you it can be a true test of ones relationship. 

My partner being the hoarder that she is was able to produce copies of receipts/tickets/invites for concerts, flights, parties and weddings and created an album with all this info along with a separate album for photos.

When we arrive at the migrant agents office they stated that the info we provided was more than suffice and submitted it.

We where told and app in the UK can take six to nine months at the time we received a response in two and half.

So the point of my ramble is you need to provide a strong case to support your application.

If you need some helpful (non professional/registered) advice please feel free to drop me a message and i can tell you what we did.


----------



## FayeAndAndi

*character check how long?*

Hi,

Im from Australia with an Ethiopian defacto partner and two year old son born in Ethiopia. We applied for a partner visa 12 months ago via Nairobi office. We are waiting on character check from form 80. Can anyone tell me how long they've been waiting for this check? especially Ethiopians. Thanks.

ps the form80 was sumbitted end of August 2013 (applied end of Nov 2012).

Thanks, Faye.


----------



## still-waiting

What!!!! That is almost 2 years! My husband is Kenyan - he lodged application on 21/12/13 now in the 12th month and still being told we are waiting security check! I was told it can only take up to 12 months


----------



## CollegeGirl

Still-waiting - in the other thread you posted in I gave you a couple of links. In one of them you'll see that an applicant finally got their visa after 26 months today.  They weren't from Kenya, but Kenya is one of those countries that can be really slow.


----------



## kangaro

Faye.... Form 80 takes my age, it's 22 months still waiting......


----------



## rakech

Hello everyone,
I m new at this forum but I was reading all your comments
I m from Morocco now living in MELBOURNE with my husband who is australian by birth.
I went through the process of prospective marriage visa, my application was sent to Cairo on the 10.12.2012 medicals on the 14.01.2013 and interview on the 19.03.2013 the interview ant really well and good no stress the person was so kind and funny sometimes  for about 50 min
I asked about the time to have an answer from cairo he told normally late May
the good news grant of prospective marriage visa was on the 22.05.2013 
5 months and 12 days to get the answer that was so amazing.
we did use an agent in Melbourne who was really great
I CAME TO MELBOURNE IN THE 06.06.2013 NOW WE ARE MARRIED AND SOON WE WILL APPLY FOR PARTNER VISA 820 BECAUSE I M PREGNANT AND I NEED MEDICARE TO GET TO THE HOSPITAL 
THIS IS MY STORY WITH CAIRO I WAS AFRAID ABOUT ALL WHAT I VE READ IN THE FORUMS BUT THAT WAS SO QUICK AND EASY FOR US AND CAIRO WAS VERY KIND WITH US.


----------



## Mish

rakech said:


> Hello everyone,
> I m new at this forum but I was reading all your comments
> I m from Morocco now living in MELBOURNE with my husband who is australian by birth.
> I went through the process of prospective marriage visa, my application was sent to Cairo on the 10.12.2012 medicals on the 14.01.2013 and interview on the 19.03.2013 the interview ant really well and good no stress the person was so kind and funny sometimes  for about 50 min
> I asked about the time to have an answer from cairo he told normally late May
> the good news grant of prospective marriage visa was on the 22.05.2013
> 5 months and 12 days to get the answer that was so amazing.
> we did use an agent in Melbourne who was really great
> I CAME TO MELBOURNE IN THE 06.06.2013 NOW WE ARE MARRIED AND SOON WE WILL APPLY FOR PARTNER VISA 820 BECAUSE I M PREGNANT AND I NEED MEDICARE TO GET TO THE HOSPITAL
> THIS IS MY STORY WITH CAIRO I WAS AFRAID ABOUT ALL WHAT I VE READ IN THE FORUMS BUT THAT WAS SO QUICK AND EASY FOR US AND CAIRO WAS VERY KIND WITH US.


Thank you for sharing your story . I can't PM you are you need to have 5 posts first.

I was wondering what the initials were of your case officer? Just wondering if it is the same one that my fiancee has.

Like you were, I am afraid too because of what I have read on the forums.

Just a couple of questions though, did you have an engagement party? and did your fiancee (now husband) visit you in Morocco many times?

We are now almost at 8 months of waiting and they say they hope to finalise within 9 months if possible. I think they are just waiting for the form 80 to come back.

Congratulations on the pregnancy


----------



## rakech

we had a very nice and kind egyptian woman who was my case officer Initials SY
I met my husband on internet then we first meet in person in thailand after he came to visit me once in morocco to met my family we did have a little ceremony of the ring just with my family
so he cames on december to spend christmas and he stayed for 3 weeks and half after i had my interview in march and granted in may.



Mish said:


> Thank you for sharing your story . I can't PM you are you need to have 5 posts first.
> 
> I was wondering what the initials were of your case officer? Just wondering if it is the same one that my fiancee has.
> 
> Like you were, I am afraid too because of what I have read on the forums.
> 
> Just a couple of questions though, did you have an engagement party? and did your fiancee (now husband) visit you in Morocco many times?
> 
> We are now almost at 8 months of waiting and they say they hope to finalise within 9 months if possible. I think they are just waiting for the form 80 to come back.
> 
> Congratulations on the pregnancy


----------



## Mish

rakech said:


> we had a very nice and kind egyptian woman who was my case officer Initials SY
> I met my husband on internet then we first meet in person in thailand after he came to visit me once in morocco to met my family we did have a little ceremony of the ring just with my family
> so he cames on december to spend christmas and he stayed for 3 weeks and half after i had my interview in march and granted in may.


Same case officer that my fiancee has . Am hoping the processing isn't much longer. My fiancee had his interview in August.


----------



## rakech

I think you will have an answer in December I hope so for you guys
are you australian by birth ? or egyptian ? did you use an agent ??



Mish said:


> Same case officer that my fiancee has . Am hoping the processing isn't much longer. My fiancee had his interview in August.


----------



## Mish

rakech said:


> I think you will have an answer in December I hope so for you guys
> are you australian by birth ? or egyptian ? did you use an agent ??


Thanks me too . I am an Australian citizen and my fiancee is Egyptian.

Yes we used an agent.

How much evidence did you supply?  I have been to Egypt twice since the visa was lodged so each time have given SY more evidence.


----------



## rakech

we submitted all the forms include the form 80
-statement about the history of our relationship
-plane tickets to thailand with the hotel booking in our name
-my husband plane ticket to Morocco and the hotel booking 
-photos in thailand and morocco with family 
-letter from my brother about our relationship and the ceremony
-my husband financial situation
-all the official papers birth certificate copy of the passport&#8230;&#8230;.
- emails, watsapp, phone calls between us 
-birthday cards
we didn t include the form 888



Mish said:


> Thanks me too . I am an Australian citizen and my fiancee is Egyptian.
> 
> Yes we used an agent.
> 
> How much evidence did you supply? I have been to Egypt twice since the visa was lodged so each time have given SY more evidence.


----------



## Mish

rakech said:


> we submitted all the forms include the form 80
> -statement about the history of our relationship
> -plane tickets to thailand with the hotel booking in our name
> -my husband plane ticket to Morocco and the hotel booking
> -photos in thailand and morocco with family
> -letter from my brother about our relationship and the ceremony
> -my husband financial situation
> -all the official papers birth certificate copy of the passport&#8230;&#8230;.
> - emails, watsapp, phone calls between us
> -birthday cards
> we didn t include the form 888


Very similar to what we submitted minus the birthday cards and ceremony.

Thank you again, for posting about your approval


----------



## rakech

Good luck to you hope soon you will hear good news



Mish said:


> Very similar to what we submitted minus the birthday cards and ceremony.
> 
> Thank you again, for posting about your approval


----------



## FayeAndAndi

*verage time partner visa and secrity check*

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the average time for the partner visa to be granted and also tell me the average time for the security check? Especially Ethiopians.

My Ethiopian partner has been waiting 12 months. His security check started after the form80 which was submitted 2 months ago.

It seems like waiting 13,14,15,16,17 months is normal....


----------



## Mish

FayeAndAndi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the average time for the partner visa to be granted and also tell me the average time for the security check? Especially Ethiopians.
> 
> My Ethiopian partner has been waiting 12 months. His security check started after the form80 which was submitted 2 months ago.
> 
> It seems like waiting 13,14,15,16,17 months is normal....


The security checks depends on how long it takes ASIO to get the information they need from the security places in the countries. I have heard that the security checks can take 6-12 months, but don't know how accurate that is.

Sorry but I don't know about Ethiopia applicants but from what I have seen most wait around 18 months.


----------



## FayeAndAndi

Thanks Mish. 

Its disappointing, I really believed it would happen in 12 months....why don't the CO's ask for form80 immediately to save time?

At least it's good to know now and adjust my expectations...I guess we wont be there for Christmas then...


----------



## Mish

FayeAndAndi said:


> Thanks Mish.
> 
> Its disappointing, I really believed it would happen in 12 months....why don't the CO's ask for form80 immediately to save time?
> 
> At least it's good to know now and adjust my expectations...I guess we wont be there for Christmas then...


Unfortunately, do not know. We submitted our form 80 with the application, but do not know if it got sent straight away or they sent it a few months in. One of those questions we will never know I guess.

I would not be surprised either if processing slows down for Christmas and New Year . Not sure if ASIO close down or not though during that time.


----------



## rakech

Hello,
Good news for me today I received my Grant letter this morning ))))
I lodged my application for onshore temporary visa on the 29.11.2013 and was granted on the 02.12.2013 It was so quick I m so happy


----------



## kashby

Is there anyone applying for a New Zealand Citizen family relationship visa subclass 461 that has an African partner? I live in Australia my husband is from Ghana still waiting for his visa. Unsure of what the next step is considering they have not made a decision nor have the department contacted either of us too inform us of health examinations etc. Etc.


----------



## chicken999

I love how all the Africans (my partner included and me the Aussie) are so grateful and happy to get our visas at anything even close to the 12 month mark and yet in all other areas if the forum everyone is grumbling and complaining if theirs hasn't issued in 3 or 4 or 6 months. Me thinks they need to step in our shoes for a while and be grateful they are living in countries where processing is relatively quick instead of complaining so much


----------



## Mish

Definitely!! Send them all for interviews too and see how they feel being quizzed on everything!! And having to provide more evidence all the time and not knowing if what you have provided is enough *sigh*.


----------



## chicken999

Agreed mish and god forbid if u get even one tiny detail wrong at the interview (if they asked ME the same I depth ridiculous questions as they did with kobo first time around I would have failed. I think they are just looking for excuses sometime (what u don't no the middle name of ur wife's sisters husband child from a former marriage that happened 20 years ago? FAIL! No visa for u! Lol )


----------



## sunnysmile

chicken999 said:


> I love how all the Africans (my partner included and me the Aussie) are so grateful and happy to get our visas at anything even close to the 12 month mark and yet in all other areas if the forum everyone is grumbling and complaining if theirs hasn't issued in 3 or 4 or 6 months. Me thinks they need to step in our shoes for a while and be grateful they are living in countries where processing is relatively quick instead of complaining so much


I agreee, chicken999. That is why almost nobody even visits "Offshore waiting room - Who is waiting more than a year?" thread. Just when some of them step into our shoes they start to understand how we feel.


----------



## Mish

chicken999 said:


> Agreed mish and god forbid if u get even one tiny detail wrong at the interview (if they asked ME the same I depth ridiculous questions as they did with kobo first time around I would have failed. I think they are just looking for excuses sometime (what u don't no the middle name of ur wife's sisters husband child from a former marriage that happened 20 years ago? FAIL! No visa for u! Lol )


LOL!! I have a really good memory so I would have done pretty well . My partner on the other hand doesn't have a good memory - he couldn't even remember his niece's birthday, I had to ask his sister LOL!!

He joked afterwards that they forgot to ask him what colour is underwear was lol. They did ask if my ex was an Australian citizen and if he was born here wtf!! Most people don't even talk about ex's much.


----------



## chicken999

I know it's horrible and every time I see another visa issued I still think of u sunnysmile thinking its so unfair and when will it be ur turn, at least krissaid approval gave me real hope urs is coming soon. I really do feel ur pain. Though kobo is here now I havnt forgotten the pain of the 2.5 year wait for justice


----------



## chicken999

I'm the opposite mish I'm always asking kobo what date is our anniversary and what date is ur birthday even lol I'm shocking! Lucky he has the good memory but if it was reversed and I forgot those things at interview how does that proove our love isn't real? (I justify my bad memory for things
Ike that because I have to remember so many different things on all my conveyancing files at work that are critical x 200 clients that my brain doesn't have room for anything else lol)

Speaking of exes that was one question kobo did stuff up first time but it wasn't my lying cheating scamming ex husband I never shut up about (well back then lol) it was my ex ex from years ago they asked him his name. I bearly remember let alone poor kobo lol


----------



## FayeAndAndi

Are you from New Zealand or Australia?


----------



## chicken999

Me Faye ? I'm Aussie fiancé is ghanian


----------



## Gerrywins

FayeAndAndi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the average time for the partner visa to be granted and also tell me the average time for the security check? Especially Ethiopians.
> 
> My Ethiopian partner has been waiting 12 months. His security check started after the form80 which was submitted 2 months ago.
> 
> It seems like waiting 13,14,15,16,17 months is normal....


I submitted my form 80, police and medical certificates together and my visa was granted 18 months later.....all due to security checks. So have faith but also patience, it could be a while.


----------



## Ajwa

*tourist visa Africa*

Hi,

My boyfriend from Ghana applied for a tourist visa in Feb 2014. About 3 weeks ago the Aust high commission in Nairobi rang him and interviewed him over the phone. They told him it would take 6 weeks to process his application. Is this likely to be true? I keep seeing people waiting 9 months or more for verdicts - but is this just with PMV and spouse visas? Has anyone had any experiences with tourist visas from Africa? I have heard it is near impossible to get them, but we thought maybe it was a good sign that they interviewed him?


----------



## FayeAndAndi

Hi, I just thought I should update my status. When I was waiting I was desperate to get a timeline...so now I will add my info. My Ethiopian partner applied in November 2012 for a partner visa. 14 months later he was granted a permanent visa (we have a two year old child). We got the news Jan 2014. It was a long wait..and really hard once it went over the 12 month mark. Goodluck to those still waiting.


----------



## FayeAndAndi

Also, to reply to the post above Ajwa. My only experience with a tourist visa was when my partner applied a couple of years ago. I wrote a book on why we wanted to visit, included plenty of bank statements, invitations from my family etc but in the end my Ethiopian boyfriend was denied due to 'economic situation of the country'..country profile. Again it was a blow. i hope you are much more successful. Good luck. (ps they didnt interview him on the phone or in person)


----------



## Mish

Ajwa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boyfriend from Ghana applied for a tourist visa in Feb 2014. About 3 weeks ago the Aust high commission in Nairobi rang him and interviewed him over the phone. They told him it would take 6 weeks to process his application. Is this likely to be true? I keep seeing people waiting 9 months or more for verdicts - but is this just with PMV and spouse visas? Has anyone had any experiences with tourist visas from Africa? I have heard it is near impossible to get them, but we thought maybe it was a good sign that they interviewed him?


Hard to say they usually take as long as they want.

Just try not to read anything into signs. There was someone who was told be their embassy that they were approved but just waiting clearance and a few days later received a rejection.

Fingers crossed it is an approval. Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## Mish

FayeAndAndi said:


> Hi, I just thought I should update my status. When I was waiting I was desperate to get a timeline...so now I will add my info. My Ethiopian partner applied in November 2012 for a partner visa. 14 months later he was granted a permanent visa (we have a two year old child). We got the news Jan 2014. It was a long wait..and really hard once it went over the 12 month mark. Goodluck to those still waiting.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## couscous

Ajwa said:


> Hi, My boyfriend from Ghana applied for a tourist visa in Feb 2014. About 3 weeks ago the Aust high commission in Nairobi rang him and interviewed him over the phone. They told him it would take 6 weeks to process his application. Is this likely to be true? I keep seeing people waiting 9 months or more for verdicts - but is this just with PMV and spouse visas? Has anyone had any experiences with tourist visas from Africa? I have heard it is near impossible to get them, but we thought maybe it was a good sign that they interviewed him?


Tourist visas usually takes 2 to 3 weeks. That only based on my experience though


----------



## kangaroogirl

couscous said:


> Tourist visas usually takes 2 to 3 weeks. That only based on my experience though


I think you may have been very lucky with that time frame....


----------



## Mish

couscous said:


> Tourist visas usually takes 2 to 3 weeks. That only based on my experience though


Yeah took us 2 to 3 weeks too


----------



## emmajane82

Hi everyone,

I have to say reading this tread is motivating and demotivating at the exact same time!! I love reading that people have got their VISA's but am so nervous for all that are still waiting...

Here is my story

My parter is Ugandan and I am the aussie! We have been together since 2011 so almost 3 years!! We have been engaged for a while and have decided that we want to live in Australia (i mean who wouldn't!!), a couple of questions

Should we use an agent?
Is Kenya or Cairo a better option for application?

Thanksfully I am blessed with a great job and we see eachother quite a bit (plus almost 2 of the years we were togther I lived in the UK and he in Dubai and I think it cost about 300 pounds to fly to Dubai)

I look forward to hearing from you guys


----------



## emmajane82

Ajwa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boyfriend from Ghana applied for a tourist visa in Feb 2014. About 3 weeks ago the Aust high commission in Nairobi rang him and interviewed him over the phone. They told him it would take 6 weeks to process his application. Is this likely to be true? I keep seeing people waiting 9 months or more for verdicts - but is this just with PMV and spouse visas? Has anyone had any experiences with tourist visas from Africa? I have heard it is near impossible to get them, but we thought maybe it was a good sign that they interviewed him?


HI Ajwa,
In my experience the immigration department will notifiy you in approx 2-3 weeks in any eventuality.. Unfortunately mine was not that great (ie denied) but remember there is always hope!!


----------



## Ajwa

Thanks for all the responses. We got the visa! I almost didn't believe it was possible. Must have been the tonnes of paperwork we compiled. 
thanks again
Ajwa


----------



## Mish

emmajane82 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have to say reading this tread is motivating and demotivating at the exact same time!! I love reading that people have got their VISA's but am so nervous for all that are still waiting...
> 
> Here is my story
> 
> My parter is Ugandan and I am the aussie! We have been together since 2011 so almost 3 years!! We have been engaged for a while and have decided that we want to live in Australia (i mean who wouldn't!!), a couple of questions
> 
> Should we use an agent?
> Is Kenya or Cairo a better option for application?
> 
> Thanksfully I am blessed with a great job and we see eachother quite a bit (plus almost 2 of the years we were togther I lived in the UK and he in Dubai and I think it cost about 300 pounds to fly to Dubai)
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you guys


You don't get a choice where you lodge it depends on where your partner is residing. If he is living in Uganda then will be lodged in Kenya. If he is living in Dubai then it is lodged in Dubai. Only way it can be lodged in Cairo is if he is living in one of the countries that Cairo embassy looks after.

In regards to an agent depends on if you have time to research it yourself or not and if there are any criminal or medical issues.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both. Enjoy your time together in Australia.


----------



## emmajane82

Mish said:


> You don't get a choice where you lodge it depends on where your partner is residing. If he is living in Uganda then will be lodged in Kenya. If he is living in Dubai then it is lodged in Dubai. Only way it can be lodged in Cairo is if he is living in one of the countries that Cairo embassy looks after.
> 
> In regards to an agent depends on if you have time to research it yourself or not and if there are any criminal or medical issues.


No criminal or health issues at all thank goodness.. thanks for your advice about lodgement, I had thought it might be like that I was just nervous about the horror stories I had been hearing about the kenya avac..

Thank you for replying!!! I will let you know how we go


----------



## Mish

emmajane82 said:


> No criminal or health issues at all thank goodness.. thanks for your advice about lodgement, I had thought it might be like that I was just nervous about the horror stories I had been hearing about the kenya avac..
> 
> Thank you for replying!!! I will let you know how we go


You will be right. I was so nervous when we applied through Cairo because of all the rejections had seen and turned out that there was nothing to worry about


----------



## Rafiki

Hi All
I havent been on the forum for a few months, but I am really interested to know if anyone lodging through the Kenya office have had success in applying for both the Tourist Visa and the PMV at the same time? Our thinking is that while the PMV is processing we can get my Tanzanian partner over here for a month or so to see how he likes the place. I have been told that applying for both at same time can be a better way to get the TV approved since everything is declared. 
We have applied for a TV in 2010 which was rejected on the basis on not enough money in partners bank account (even though he was permanently employed making good money, owns his own house/land and car). Since that rejection I have lived 2 separate years in tanzania (the first one we lived and worked together in a very remote location) and the 2nd year we lived and worked separately. We have been together since 2005, but have known each other since my first visit to Tz in 1997, so there is a long record of friendship leading up to the relationship. I have a permanent government job (who kindly let me have 2 whole years off to be in Tz with my fiance, and wont give me any more time - understandably) and a mortgage and no other debt. 
Anyway, any thoughts on applying for both TV and PMV would be appreciated!
Thanks for the time


----------



## africangal

Hello everyone!


Excited to find a thread/ site that has applicants from Africa. My Aussie fiance I have been seeing each other since mid last year, lived together for 3 months and I plan on visiting over the summer. We want to get married while there. Only, I didn't know it was this daunting finding and applying for a visa! :-0

I am applying for a PMV subclass 300 in Kenya and just started filling in forms 47, 80, 26 and 120. Just want to have everything. I also want to get my documents notarized- though I have no idea where to get that done or how much it'll cost. lol Also want to get the intent of marriage, not married before form? AG's attorney General's office and apparently that takes 3 months.

Just typing all that has given me a headache! :-/

Sorry for going on and on, just excited to find this thread. Sharing of experience would be awesome from any one from Kenya who's gone through this process and anywhere else in Africa!

Thanks.


----------



## someuser

africangal said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Excited to find a thread/ site that has applicants from Africa. My Aussie fiance I have been seeing each other since mid last year, lived together for 3 months and I plan on visiting over the summer. We want to get married while there. Only, I didn't know it was this daunting finding and applying for a visa! :-0
> 
> I am applying for a PMV subclass 300 in Kenya and just started filling in forms 47, 80, 26 and 120. Just want to have everything. I also want to get my documents notarized- though I have no idea where to get that done or how much it'll cost. lol Also want to get the intent of marriage, not married before form? AG's attorney General's office and apparently that takes 3 months.
> 
> Just typing all that has given me a headache! :-/
> 
> Sorry for going on and on, just excited to find this thread. Sharing of experience would be awesome from any one from Kenya who's gone through this process and anywhere else in Africa!
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Africangal. My wife got her visa in Kenya about 18 months ago. It took us 19 months. The problem is that someone in Kenya has to do the security check requested by ASIO in Australia. We got our documents notarized by a lawyer who was happy to do it for a small fee (500 shillings from memory) but you can probably find someone to do it for nothing. He only charged because we needed it on a Saturday. I think I also found a list of notaries in Kenya on google somewhere too. The waiting is really horrible and I hope you get your visa much quicker than we did.


----------



## Titi

Hi
Want to confirm if this thread is still active.....seems it's not been updated in the ast 2years. Am from Nigeria and I fall into the category of those waiting for grant of PMV


----------



## someuser

Titi said:


> Hi
> Want to confirm if this thread is still active.....seems it's not been updated in the ast 2years. Am from Nigeria and I fall into the category of those waiting for grant of PMV


Hi Titi. This is an old thread but it has recently been revived. If it helps people in Africa, why not use it.


----------



## Mish

Titi said:


> Hi
> Want to confirm if this thread is still active.....seems it's not been updated in the ast 2years. Am from Nigeria and I fall into the category of those waiting for grant of PMV


There are a few people around from Africa applying so why not use it.

When did you lodge?

I believe Nigerian's have to undergo the security check.

There is another Nigerian waiting and they applied in Malaysia and they were still waiting after 12 months of lodging the application.


----------



## africangal

Hi Titi,

It had been inactive, but currently revived. I got some really good advice on here on PMV's.  Feel free to post.


----------



## Rafiki

*Anyone else a new applicant*

Hi All

We finally got our PMV visa application in through the Nairobi office (but online) in early November 2014. John is from Tanzania and its been hard work pulling it all together.We supplied loads of evidence including about 25 photos of us together and with other people, testimonials from 3 other people, our own testimonials, police check, medical, birth certificates, evidence of money I had been sending to my partner. Then in Dec/Jan I spent 5 weeks visiting him in Tanzania where we set up our own restaurant (funded by both of us), spent time with his family and had a holiday on Zanzibar. 
After that trip I wrote a little testimonial about the time visiting - what we did, the plans we made etc and included an extra 10 photos and receipts.This extra evidence was added to application by our agent. 
In the end we decided to use an agent - Mark Northam - because we felt that this was way to important to f*** up and accidentally forget something. It was expensive and I had to go into extra debt to afford that plus the application - but I think it was worthwhile. Any questions we had were answered directly and quickly and actually just having someone to answer questions who is experienced has been so valuable.

We are now preparing for the potential for interviews from anytime onwards. We are making sure we know how to answer each question when its thrown at us. I have a good memory for detail, but John is not so good on dates and names etc. In Tanzanian culture those things arent as important and so he has never learned to commit those kind of things to memory!
Its been 5 excruciating months waiting (on top of 15 months pulling the application together) and each day I just feel more and more nervous that for some extraneous reason we will be denied. Logic tells me we probably won't be denied, however fear and just wanting to get on with our lives together and put our plans in place, is telling me that we may be denied. I am so so afraid of that! We really dont want to go through the process again. I have already used my nine lives at work by having 2 years off to live in Tanzania and I can't afford to give up my job because this is what is gonna help us build our future! Anyway I'm probably overthinking....LOL

Is there anyone else out there who has recently had a PMV visa denied or approved from Nairobi? If so how long did it take? We've been advised 9 - 12 months...

Thanks for listening


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Rafiki said:


> Hi All
> 
> We finally got our PMV visa application in through the Nairobi office (but online) in early November 2014. John is from Tanzania and its been hard work pulling it all together.We supplied loads of evidence including about 25 photos of us together and with other people, testimonials from 3 other people, our own testimonials, police check, medical, birth certificates, evidence of money I had been sending to my partner. Then in Dec/Jan I spent 5 weeks visiting him in Tanzania where we set up our own restaurant (funded by both of us), spent time with his family and had a holiday on Zanzibar.
> After that trip I wrote a little testimonial about the time visiting - what we did, the plans we made etc and included an extra 10 photos and receipts.This extra evidence was added to application by our agent.
> In the end we decided to use an agent - Mark Northam - because we felt that this was way to important to f*** up and accidentally forget something. It was expensive and I had to go into extra debt to afford that plus the application - but I think it was worthwhile. Any questions we had were answered directly and quickly and actually just having someone to answer questions who is experienced has been so valuable.
> 
> We are now preparing for the potential for interviews from anytime onwards. We are making sure we know how to answer each question when its thrown at us. I have a good memory for detail, but John is not so good on dates and names etc. In Tanzanian culture those things arent as important and so he has never learned to commit those kind of things to memory!
> Its been 5 excruciating months waiting (on top of 15 months pulling the application together) and each day I just feel more and more nervous that for some extraneous reason we will be denied. Logic tells me we probably won't be denied, however fear and just wanting to get on with our lives together and put our plans in place, is telling me that we may be denied. I am so so afraid of that! We really dont want to go through the process again. I have already used my nine lives at work by having 2 years off to live in Tanzania and I can't afford to give up my job because this is what is gonna help us build our future! Anyway I'm probably overthinking....LOL
> 
> Is there anyone else out there who has recently had a PMV visa denied or approved from Nairobi? If so how long did it take? We've been advised 9 - 12 months...
> 
> Thanks for listening


Dear Rafiki,

Nice to hear that you have finally made it to put your application throught Nairobi, and I wish you a quick processing and visa grant.

I lodged my partner 309/100 in Nairobi on July 2014. My wife is An Ausie and I am a Kenyan. we have been married for 2 years with one child. We submitted my PCC with the application, and 8 months after the application, medical was requested which I have submitted before two weeks.. No news since medical submitted.

Have you submitted the Police clearance and medical? Partner visas lodged with Nairobi Australian High Commission takes 12 months according to its website with this link: Increase in Family Migration Processing Times - Australian High Commission

Remember, the Australian High Commission in Nairobi provides visa and immigration services to residents of Kenya and 21 other countries in east, central and west Africa. The Australian High Commission is also responsible for the Refugee and Humanitarian program in this region as well as the south and sub-Saharan parts of Africa. This usually leads to longer processing of partner visas.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish

Hi Rafiki,

I am not sure if anything has changed the last year but processing time use to be 12 to 18 months and back then they were quoting 9 to 12 months. There is one applicant who is from Kenya and they have been waiting 11 months so far.

It is great that you used Mark to help you out, we used him because at the time Egypt had alot of rejections one year or so previously.

One thing I will say is for the entire time I thought that they would reject our visa .... I think it is human nature to think the worst. I honestly don't think you have anything to worry considering you lived there with him for 2 years.

Regarding the dates, I know exactly how you feel my husband (then fiance) is so bad with dates, just today I had to remind him it is his sisters birthday next week! In Egypt they don't celebrate anniversaries etc, birthday's is all they do but not much when they are adults, it is more just "happy birthday". My husband even forgot the date of his birthday a couple of times lol. But since you have lived with him for so long maybe they will not need to interview him .

Good-luck


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish has said the fact and you may expect between 12 to 18 months. But they also say it may take less than the time frame and may take longer than it depending on the case complexity.

Hassan


----------



## Mish

It all comes down to the security checks. You never know Tanzania might not take as long as Kenya does. I just know with Kenya it is the security checks that hold it up.

So many different possibilities.

There is one forum member (not from Kenya) that has been waiting 18 months for their visa and still not approved and it is due to security checks.


----------



## Bisman

My fiancé and I have been following the forums for over a year just sitting silently in the background reading people's post. He is from Ghana. Today we would like to share and give people hope with their PMV as our visa was granted today from Kenya. Our visa application was accepted on the 8th of September 2014, 7 months to the day on the 8th of April 2015 medical and biometrics requested and today 17th of April PMV visa Granted we can't explain how over joyed we both are we also used a migration agent. Good luck to every body who is waiting. We never thought it would take 7 months we both thought much long as my fiancé coming from a high risk country.


----------



## Titi

Congratulaions.....


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT

Bisman said:


> My fiancé and I have been following the forums for over a year just sitting silently in the background reading people's post. He is from Ghana. Today we would like to share and give people hope with their PMV as our visa was granted today from Kenya. Our visa application was accepted on the 8th of September 2014, 7 months to the day on the 8th of April 2015 medical and biometrics requested and today 17th of April PMV visa Granted we can't explain how over joyed we both are we also used a migration agent. Good luck to every body who is waiting. We never thought it would take 7 months we both thought much long as my fiancé coming from a high risk country.


Congratulations. It's great to see another Ghanaian joining me here in Australia


----------



## Gemini64

PAPPER AND SALT said:


> Congratulations. It's great to see another Ghanaian joining me here in Australia


How lovely, that's wonderful for you both. All the very best for your new start!!


----------



## chicken999

Congrats and great to welcome another Ghanaian to on. Where will u live?


----------



## Bisman

Chicken999 we will be living in Adelaide.


----------



## rebamac81

Hi I'm just checking in to see if there is anyone waiting for visas from Pretoria at the moment?
We have been waiting 13 months and I was just wondering what other's experiences were.


----------



## kenyannina

I am applying in nairobi..kindly advice if i can do medicals when launching and police records because i want to travel for business thereafter.


----------



## Mish

kenyannina said:


> I am applying in nairobi..kindly advice if i can do medicals when launching and police records because i want to travel for business thereafter.


You can but it isn't advisable when the processing can take over 12 months and risk having to have the medicals done again.


----------



## kenyannina

Thanks.and i was thinking of settling down in china for like a year and study and do business.i was working there before i met and married my aussie husband. Is it possible to launch in china then or launch in nairobi do medicals and police reports then after 12months come back to kenya and fo them again?


----------



## Mish

You should lodge where you are a resident. If you plan on going to China soon I would hold off and lodge there.

Also you don't have to get the medicals done in Kenya they can be done at any of the places allowed world wide.


----------



## kenyannina

Oh Mish thanks i cant wait to be an active member to PM you as i really need advice.thanks so much.
I have an agent but she really is absolutely of no help.


----------



## kenyannina

Do i have to fill form 80 as a kenyan? I have seen many people talking about it but my agent has never told me anything about it.


----------



## Mish

Yep Kenyans need a form 80. If you don't provide it the case officer will eventually ask for it.


----------



## kenyannina

Hello Mish. 
My husband applied for his police reports last year november online from perth and we are applying in two weeks. Do Aussie police reports expire?


----------



## Mish

kenyannina said:


> Hello Mish.
> My husband applied for his police reports last year november online from perth and we are applying in two weeks. Do Aussie police reports expire?


If he is the sponsor then he only needs one if you have a child from a previous relationship if not he doesn't need one. If he does need one he will need another one after 12 months (the sponsor on another this forum that has a step child has just been told to renew hers).


----------



## amy ali

Hi guys
My husband is ethipoian can he come here on a visa visit without security bond, we havent 
lodge our forms yet


----------



## Mish

amy ali said:


> Hi guys
> My husband is ethipoian can he come here on a visa visit without security bond, we havent
> lodge our forms yet


It is at the discretion of DIBP if they require a security bond.

Also sponsored visitor visa's come with a no further stay clause which means he can't extend or apply for another visa in Australia.


----------



## T&M

Applied in Philippines 27 Nov 2014, Below is my last update from the immi.

This application has already reached the final stage of processing. There are no other requirements on your application as all checks have been completed. The decision on this application is forthcoming, therefore we ask that you wait for the case officer’s decision which will be given in due course.


----------



## chicken999

T&M said:


> Applied in Philippines 27 Nov 2014, Below is my last update from the immi. This application has already reached the final stage of processing. There are no other requirements on your application as all checks have been completed. The decision on this application is forthcoming, therefore we ask that you wait for the case officer's decision which will be given in due course.


If you had an interview and you've submitted your police and medical sit could be a good sign


----------



## T&M

chicken999 said:


> If you had an interview and you've submitted your police and medical sit could be a good sign


I submitted everything and even additional documents. Interviews aren't required in the Philippines embassy. I also submitted form 80 and a certified copy of my birth certificate. Those were the last additional docs my CO required 6months ago.


----------



## chicken999

T&M said:


> I submitted everything and even additional documents. Interviews aren't required in the Philippines embassy. I also submitted form 80 and a certified copy of my birth certificate. Those were the last additional docs my CO required 6months ago.


 certainly sounds hopeful then! Fingers crossed for you! Do they never interview anyone ever in Philippines ? That's really surprising considering it's a high risk country . Lucky Philippines then cause the interview is hell even if u are genuine


----------



## T&M

chicken999 said:


> certainly sounds hopeful then! Fingers crossed for you! Do they never interview anyone ever in Philippines ? That's really surprising considering it's a high risk country . Lucky Philippines then cause the interview is hell even if u are genuine


For what i have be reading on this forum, NOONE have got interview here in the philippines. the only time i spoke on phone with my CO, was at the beginning of the process, she called me asking if my Daughter will be migrating with me. Since then just emails required additional documents. and and that last update.. fingers really crossed. and thanks for your supports.. i will keep you posted.


----------



## chicken999

Please do (keep me posted) it's always exciting when another genuine African relationship has a successful result - God knows they don't make the visa journey easy for us


----------



## T&M

chicken999 said:


> Please do (keep me posted) it's always exciting when another genuine African relationship has a successful result - God knows they don't make the visa journey easy for us


OMG the Philippines embassy is the Best... i can't still believe my visa is granted after 9 months .... after everyone on here telling me the form 80 will delayed the decision.. GOD IS GREAT


----------



## Treme

Thought I would try and revive this group. 

Are there any others waiting or looking to apply this coming year for African partners?

a little background on myself. We have been together 7 years, married for 2 years and have 3 kids together. We have lived together for 3 and 6 month blocks but have no bills with both our names on them. We are both from the same country but I am an Australian citizen. 

we will be applying offshore for 309/100. Just trying to compile all necessary documents now so we can have a complete application when we lodge. Ours will get processed at the pretoria office.


----------



## T&M

Treme said:


> Thought I would try and revive this group.
> 
> Are there any others waiting or looking to apply this coming year for African partners?
> 
> a little background on myself. We have been together 7 years, married for 2 years and have 3 kids together. We have lived together for 3 and 6 month blocks but have no bills with both our names on them. We are both from the same country but I am an Australian citizen.
> 
> we will be applying offshore for 309/100. Just trying to compile all necessary documents now so we can have a complete application when we lodge. Ours will get processed at the pretoria office.


Hi Treme,

I think bills on both name is not that important . The fact that you have be married and have kids are enough. But I guess you should ask ask Mark.

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24

If you don't have bills in both names, you should instead show how you both contribute financially to the relationship/household. Perhaps one spouse pays the mortgage/rent and the other pays the utility bills, etc.


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT

Apart from bills, I think you need to show that you're married and government organization like center link are away of your relationship. And also to show how friends and family see your relationship .eg .pictures, invitation letters, e.t.c


----------



## ellad

Hi everyone¡Hello!

Im an Australian citizen looking to get a visitors visa for my fiance to visit Australia. I'd love some advice on our rather complicated situation, which I'll try to explain in detail (sorry its so long...)

We currently both live in Shanghai and want to visit Australia for the birth of our first child which is due in August. We will then return back home to Shanghai. 

My fiance is Nigerian and also holds Mozambique citizenship. He has been living in China for over 5 with his Mozambique passport (getting a China visa as a Nigerian was too difficult at the time). He will now come back from his trip to Nigeria with his new Nigerian passport.

So having 2 passports is further complicating things as the Mozambique passport is under his christian name, and the Nigerian one must be under his traditional Nigerian name. So technically he'll be re-entering china with a new passport name! I'm concerned this means we wont have a record of us actually living together...and it will look super dodgy.

So he will be applying for an Australian visitors visa with his Nigerian passport and I have no idea what documents we will need to provide to explain all this.

Any suggestions on this crazy situation??


----------



## Mish

ellad said:


> Hi Titi!
> My partner is also Nigerian. We are currently applying for his visitors visa. Any advice?


Advice - don't be surprised if it is rejected. Visitor visas from Africian countries majority of the time ar rejectioned. I can count on one hand the number I have seen approved on this forum in the last 3 years.

Another piece of advice is - do not get married and apply for a partner visa apply for a PMV. We see alot of spouse visas from Nigeria rejected where PMV not.

You may as well try with a visitor visa - you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## chicken999

ellad said:


> Hi everyone¡Hello! Im an Australian citizen looking to get a visitors visa for my fiance to visit Australia. I'd love some advice on our rather complicated situation, which I'll try to explain in detail (sorry its so long...) We currently both live in Shanghai and want to visit Australia for the birth of our first child which is due in August. We will then return back home to Shanghai. My fiance is Nigerian and also holds Mozambique citizenship. He has been living in China for over 5 with his Mozambique passport (getting a China visa as a Nigerian was too difficult at the time). He will now come back from his trip to Nigeria with his new Nigerian passport. So having 2 passports is further complicating things as the Mozambique passport is under his christian name, and the Nigerian one must be under his traditional Nigerian name. So technically he'll be re-entering china with a new passport name! I'm concerned this means we wont have a record of us actually living together...and it will look super dodgy. So he will be applying for an Australian visitors visa with his Nigerian passport and I have no idea what documents we will need to provide to explain all this. Any suggestions on this crazy situation??


Hi, you are going to have a difficult time explaining this. How did he get his Mozambique passport if he is Nigerian? If it's genuine why not just apply with his Mozambique passport. I'm not bein racist, I was married to a Nigerian who mysteriously had a guatamalam passport yet had never been there. I'm now married to a ghanian and I went through hell to get him into the country - read my posts if you want to see how difficult it is to get them here.

Sort out the passport issue now.

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT

I was living in china years before with my Ghanaian passport. I did applied with my passport because I was living there legitimate. If he is living there with Mozambique passport and he can prove that he has lived there for sometimes then there's no need to change passport. Because as time goes by he will need to provide police check from countries he has lived before. 
So like you're saying, if he change his passport, your evidence and documentation will be hard to process. You're going to have dunking task by proving that you've been together and you're expecting a baby. If he has dual citizenship and never stayed in Mozambique but only Nigeria, It will make more sense to immigration. But then you have to prove your dual citizenship and when filing your application you should write names you're known with. 
Hope I everything goes through easily.


----------



## justtobor

I am about to apply for pmv(subclass 309) in a few days time offshore,Lagos Nigeria to be precise.Do note it is paper application

My problems are
1. Can i send attached a scanned colour copy of my spouse's Australian police check to my documentations ?the original copy is with her in Melbourne

I met my wife while she was a student in Nigeria and we have known each other for two years before we got married in Dec 2015. Currently she is pregnant with our child and has relocated back to Melbourne last month.she is finding it difficult to cope without me because this is about the 1st time we have been separated . I would definitely want to be with her when she puts to bed in June 2016, this is an experience we have both looked forward to.
2. Will my visa process be expedited lol as regards to my situation and how long am i looking at?
we are both medical doctors.
thank you


----------



## Mish

If applying by paper then the copies of the police checks need to be certified. Online is the best way to apply.

Applicants do not get process faster because of pregnancy.

You are looking anywhere between 9 months to 18 months.

Since you are a doctor why did you not apply for a skilled visa?


----------



## justtobor

Mish said:


> If applying by paper then the copies of the police checks need to be certified. Online is the best way to apply.
> 
> Applicants do not get process faster because of pregnancy.
> 
> You are looking anywhere between 9 months to 18 months.
> 
> Since you are a doctor why did you not apply for a skilled visa?


Thanks for the prompt response. i dont want to go through the skilled migrant route because i ll need to write the aussie board exams which i am not ready for now. alternatively, can i apply for a visitors visa once my wife is about to be due?
Also does it 309 subclass affect the visitor visa in any way?


----------



## Mish

justtobor said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. i dont want to go through the skilled migrant route because i ll need to write the aussie board exams which i am not ready for now. alternatively, can i apply for a visitors visa once my wife is about to be due?
> Also does it 309 subclass affect the visitor visa in any way?


You can apply for a visitors visa but it is advised to apply well in advance as if a visitor visa is rejected then you have time to try a family sponsored tourist visa.

Just be aware that it is hard for an African to get a tourist visa to Australia.


----------



## chicken999

Hang on...you can't apply for a pmv if u are married. You need to apply for a partner visa

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## demann

Hello,
New here but have begun the journey. I'm Irish born Australian citizen who met my Malagasy wife abroad and we remained in touch. She visited(600) twice and we had a lot of difficulty obtaining those visas with the (online) paperwork processed in Mauritius by a hard-hearted ogre and with costs of $200 to courier X-rays about in the absence of e-health.
On the second visit, 6-month-only with no extension, we decided marry. Importantly, that was not a pre arranged idea.
She exited Oz on 24th Jan 2016 and we began our application on 4th March with expectation of reuniting sometime in old age. We got our 309 granted five and a half weeks later by the gorgeous team in Pretoria after correction of just a few minor errors, mostly due to misinformation in Madagascar. My wife did have to travel to Mauritius for a health check (could go to nastier places...) but we were allowed lee-way on receipt of a marriage certificate from the Melb Government department, currently at 91 business days processing time and waiting, luckily.
I thought our application a little light on detail in places but we must have ticked the right boxes. And so far as i can see there have been very few malagasy overstayers in Au.
Anyway, our unexpectedly short wait shows that it can happen and good luck to those of you still hanging on.


----------



## Muka

Zamaussie said:


> Hi Zar,
> You can lodge them at the same time. I included all the documents at the same time when i was lodging my application.


Hi Zamaussie, am so glad to see someone else from zambia, I know this thread is old but did you manage to get your visa and how long did it take am also applying through the pretoria embassy


----------



## Seashells

Hi Everyone..

New here - Kenya is country of origin but applying from South Africa.

Been very hard to obtain the PCC - took me 4 months.
Eventually by the time I applied for the visa etc it had expired so I actually travelled back to Kenya to re-apply and it was much faster - got it in 4 weeks.

However when I submitted the visa with my partner in SA and in due course I printed the medical form - it read my country of origin 'Unknown'.

Seems the DIBP computer could not figure out - so I suppose I am an alien!


----------



## Muka

Seashells said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> New here - Kenya is country of origin but applying from South Africa.
> 
> Been very hard to obtain the PCC - took me 4 months.
> Eventually by the time I applied for the visa etc it had expired so I actually travelled back to Kenya to re-apply and it was much faster - got it in 4 weeks.
> 
> However when I submitted the visa with my partner in SA and in due course I printed the medical form - it read my country of origin 'Unknown'.
> 
> Seems the DIBP computer could not figure out - so I suppose I am an alien!


Hi Seashell, good to see another person applying through the pretoria embassy, all the best keep us updated


----------



## Seashells

Muka said:


> Hi Seashell, good to see another person applying through the pretoria embassy, all the best keep us updated


Hi Muka

Thanks!!

Actually doing it online from SA.
But of course you still need the docs from all over.


----------



## Muka

Seashells said:


> Hi Muka
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Actually doing it online from SA.
> But of course you still need the docs from all over.


Interesting, we are actually going to make an online application too, soon as we get all the documents together, which feels like it will take years, so exhausting, but am excited to get it all done so that we can just wait afterward, though was told can only do the medicals after we lodge the application, apparently we need a HAP number or something like that.


----------



## soro

Hi everyone, 

Good to hear of people applying through Pretoria. 

We have just applied for prospective marriage (300) online, but according to the country status, it should be processed in Pretoria. County of origin is actually Lebanon, but current country of residence is Liberia. 

Look forward to hearing updates from others about their experience / timeline!


----------



## Greatbrazil

Hi everyone,
Does anyone have any news for visas processed through Pretoria? Especially for Nigerians. Our own has just passed 12 months and my wife had a pregnancy confirmed this weekend. As she is Australian she will go back home at the 15 month mark of the visa wait (the max wait time given at lodgement). I guess there's a possibility that we will go together but have any visas taken longer than 18 months in recent times? I will apply for a tourist visa soon just in case but I had one denied just after our marriage 2 years ago. That was going to be time spent with family as further evidence for the spousal visa


----------



## Selwyn

Hi all! I'm from Mauritius and apparently my PMV is being processed through Pretoria as the Aus Embassy in Mauritius advised me they do not process Family Visa here and that I should lodge it through Pretoria or online. Therefore I've lodged it online on 30 Sept 16. So far, didn't hear a word from them. Anybody else awaiting their visas from Pretoria? Are you awaiting for PMV or PV?


----------



## theanita1

Hi everyone

Am just starting the process for PMV - fiance in Nairobi whilst I am wherever I get posted for work (I work for an iNGO), and we'll be lodging online and through Nairobi. 

Thanks for all the advice so far, I know I'll have plenty of questions as I go!


----------



## JoeKe

Want to lodge from Nairobi also. Great to see the comments on experiences on this thread


----------



## JoeKe

kenyannina said:


> Do i have to fill form 80 as a kenyan? I have seen many people talking about it but my agent has never told me anything about it.


Hey, what Agency are you using? Am shopping around.


----------



## ampk

I would strongly recommend 1 of the regular Registered Migration Agents that post on this forum.

Almost certainly you will need to fill form 80 even if it is not on your visa check list.

What visa are you applying for?


----------



## JoeKe

ampk said:


> I would strongly recommend 1 of the regular Registered Migration Agents that post on this forum.
> 
> Almost certainly you will need to fill form 80 even if it is not on your visa check list.
> 
> What visa are you applying for?


Hey, I will download form 80. Thanks.

Will apply for a skilled work VISA.


----------



## Selwyn

ampk said:


> I would strongly recommend 1 of the regular Registered Migration Agents that post on this forum.
> 
> Almost certainly you will need to fill form 80 even if it is not on your visa check list.
> 
> What visa are you applying for?


I filled it coz I saw on the checklist for PMV on Pretoria Website (though it wasn't on checklist on DIBP website)...


----------



## soro

Greatbrazil said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone have any news for visas processed through Pretoria? Especially for Nigerians. Our own has just passed 12 months and my wife had a pregnancy confirmed this weekend. As she is Australian she will go back home at the 15 month mark of the visa wait (the max wait time given at lodgement). I guess there's a possibility that we will go together but have any visas taken longer than 18 months in recent times? I will apply for a tourist visa soon just in case but I had one denied just after our marriage 2 years ago. That was going to be time spent with family as further evidence for the spousal visa


Hey Greatbrazil,

Have you heard any news on your application? Did you end up getting the tourist visa granted?


----------



## Selwyn

Hello people out there! Can those who've applied for either PMV or PV online/paper being processed by Pretoria give some updates. Would be great to know when you applied and whether you heard anything from your CO or not.


----------



## Moonshine111

Hi Selwyn, I applied for my 309 online in dec 2014 and it was processed in Pretoria. I was granted my visa in feb 2015. Maybe the time frame to process them has now increased.


----------



## Selwyn

Moonshine111 said:


> Hi Selwyn, I applied for my 309 online in dec 2014 and it was processed in Pretoria. I was granted my visa in feb 2015. Maybe the time frame to process them has now increased.


Hi Moonshine111. Good to see a Mauritian here. Wow yours was processed within 2 months! Yea the timeframe has definitely increased now and 5 months gone still haven't heard anything yet but I've proceeded to do my medical anyway. Let's see when I hear from them, if ever they will


----------



## Moonshine111

Yes i also did my medical when i submitted my paperwork, i did not wait for them to request for it. They did not contact me at all during the process and received my grant letter via email. I'm sure you will get yours too soon. good luck to you


----------



## Selwyn

Moonshine111 said:


> Yes i also did my medical when i submitted my paperwork, i did not wait for them to request for it. They did not contact me at all during the process and received my grant letter via email. I'm sure you will get yours too soon. good luck to you


Thx dear. Let's hope so ☺


----------



## Greatbrazil

soro said:


> Hey Greatbrazil,
> 
> Have you heard any news on your application? Did you end up getting the tourist visa granted?


Hello Soro,

Police, medical and interview are complete. We are hoping it is final days now so we haven't applied for the tourist visa.


----------



## Selwyn

Greatbrazil said:


> Hello Soro,
> 
> Police, medical and interview are complete. We are hoping it is final days now so we haven't applied for the tourist visa.


Hi there! When was the interview done and what sort of questions did they ask?


----------



## al_ghazal

My fiance and I applied online Nov 2016. Complete application except medical. Applied tourist visa Dec 2016 granted Jan 2017. Completed medical March 2017.
Had our first contact from embassy last week - request for original police clearance. Posted straight away. Fingers crossed this is good news for us. We are cautiously optimistic.

Edit: We got an email telling us the visa is ready to be finalised! We just have to advise when we are leaving the country!!!!! After feeling like this process was going to drag on forever I am hopeful this is good news for us....we have had no other contact since submitting the visa outside of the police clearance request.....


----------



## Selwyn

al_ghazal said:


> My fiance and I applied online Nov 2016. Complete application except medical. Applied tourist visa Dec 2016 granted Jan 2017. Completed medical March 2017.
> Had our first contact from embassy last week - request for original police clearance. Posted straight away. Fingers crossed this is good news for us. We are cautiously optimistic.
> 
> Edit: We got an email telling us the visa is ready to be finalised! We just have to advise when we are leaving the country!!!!! After feeling like this process was going to drag on forever I am hopeful this is good news for us....we have had no other contact since submitting the visa outside of the police clearance request.....


Hello Al_ghazal! That's def great news ;-) Where did you apply and which visa?


----------



## al_ghazal

Selwyn said:


> Hello Al_ghazal! That's def great news ;-) Where did you apply and which visa?


Hi Selwyn, thank you. We applied for PMV300 and it is being processed in Egypt.


----------



## Treme

Got our Grant! Straight to PR, no interview, medicals and PC had expired (we did them a few months before we applied) but CO only requested new PC. No interview 

It was pretty uncomplicated the only annoying part was them not making any contact or updating us til we emailed them. Granted at almost exactly 12 months from Pretoria office.


----------



## Selwyn

Treme said:


> Got our Grant! Straight to PR, no interview, medicals and PC had expired (we did them a few months before we applied) but CO only requested new PC. No interview
> 
> It was pretty uncomplicated the only annoying part was them not making any contact or updating us til we emailed them. Granted at almost exactly 12 months from Pretoria office.


Hey Treme! Congrats again. Btw, did you use the email add [email protected] to contact them and when did you contact them?


----------



## Treme

Selwyn said:


> Hey Treme! Congrats again. Btw, did you use the email add [email protected] to contact them and when did you contact them?


Hi Selwyn, yes thats the email we used. 
We emailed them at the 10 month Mark.


----------



## thedon010

Chicken are you still on this forum I need your advice desperately 
Thanks


----------



## Mish

thedon010 said:


> Chicken are you still on this forum I need your advice desperately
> Thanks


No she is not. Maybe someone else can if you post we can give advice? If it is more down chicken's line I can ask her.


----------



## ampk

Chicken999 has not been around for some years, but I heard they are doing well and it is Citizenship time.

Hope you are not having the same troubles they had.


----------



## Mish

ampk said:


> Chicken999 has not been around for some years, but I heard they are doing well and it is Citizenship time.
> 
> Hope you are not having the same troubles they had.


February her husband is eligible ... it was a long battle to get him here but they won.


----------



## thedon010

Mish said:


> thedon010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken are you still on this forum I need your advice desperately
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> No she is not. Maybe someone else can if you post we can give advice? If it is more down chicken's line I can ask her.
Click to expand...

it is about the migration agent she used for first pmv. she stated she got refused as only 3 of 8 888s used and onky 30 photos of her 200 . i am wondering is it possible that were other factor besides this to be denied 
as is stils satisfied the requirements ehat her agent sumbitted


----------



## Mish

thedon010 said:


> it is about the migration agent she used for first pmv. she stated she got refused as only 3 of 8 888s used and onky 30 photos of her 200 . i am wondering is it possible that were other factor besides this to be denied
> as is stils satisfied the requirements ehat her agent sumbitted


Her story is somewhere but what I remember is that she said that the case officer was racist against her partner. Apparently the refusal was very racist from memory.

I will see if I can find the story over the next few days.


----------



## ampk

Her first agent seems not have put forward the best application.

3 of around 8 of the 888 forms, but one was a double up (so only 2). About 30 photos out of a selection of 200, but the ones included were not good quality as in did not contain both of them together or with other family members.

** If you are going to use a RMA use one of the ones that often post on here - that's my advice.


----------



## thedon010

ampk said:


> Her first agent seems not have put forward the best application.
> 
> 3 of around 8 of the 888 forms, but one was a double up (so only 2). About 30 photos out of a selection of 200, but the ones included were not good quality as in did not contain both of them together or with other family members.
> 
> ** If you are going to use a RMA use one of the ones that often post on here - that's my advice.


Thanks that's the same info I read but I am thinking lack of photo and less statements can't be reason alone she was denied... I know a few that got successful visa with alot less than 30 photos and only 2 triple 8.
But naturally I am concerned reading post as i am about to pay her 4400.

Anyone know a good agent in Brisbane with proven record ?


----------



## ampk

I strongly recommend all the agents that regularly post on this forum - there is a sticky.

I think I would also add a Lisa to that list from her posts, but she has not been regular and not sure where she is based.

I just get a good vibe from her.


----------



## thedon010

What does there is a sticky mean?


----------



## ampk

They are threads that stay at the top. This is it.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/252474-registered-migration-agents.html


----------



## mmmg

*IMM Break period*

Hey guys, any one knows how long IMMID dose take off ??


----------



## Mish

mmmg said:


> Hey guys, any one knows how long IMMID dose take off ??


Offically just the public holidays. Unofficially it is the time of year the case officers will have annual year. In Australia especially you find people have 2 or 3 weeks off work at Christmas time.


----------



## chicken999

I just replied to ur pm If u are rich use my second lawyer Adam Welch. He’s brilliant worth every cent. Failing that mark Northam on this forum is very good. My first lawyer should be struck off. If I wasn’t so lazy I would have sued her and won...but life’s too short lol


----------



## ampk

Hi chicken good luck with the up cumming citizenship. Always get tears in eyes remembering your battle.


----------



## Bismilah

*PMV Morocco where to lodge*



Gerrywins said:


> Hi there Zarliah, great to hear from you. Where will you be lodging the application from? There is a whole lot of information on this forum to help you but if you need help let me know. I lodged mine in Berlin in February and I am still waiting.


Hi Gerrywins,
Im fom Morocco ,and my Husband is an Australian,we think to apply for a PMV in two months inchallah ,we met only one time in Morocco and we are in long distance relationship for about six months .

Plz any advice of how i should procced , where to lodge as we do not have an Embassy here in Morocco and what could help to show our geniun relationship.

Your help will be very appreciated,


----------



## Mish

Bismilah said:


> Hi Gerrywins,
> Im fom Morocco ,and my Husband is an Australian,we think to apply for a PMV in two months inchallah ,we met only one time in Morocco and we are in long distance relationship for about six months .
> 
> Plz any advice of how i should procced , where to lodge as we do not have an Embassy here in Morocco and what could help to show our geniun relationship.
> 
> Your help will be very appreciated,


You can't apply for a PMV if you are married, you would need to apply for 309/100 visa instead.

Those that are living in Australia, apply for their visa at the Australian Embassy in Cairo.


----------



## Bismilah

Mish said:


> You can't apply for a PMV if you are married, you would need to apply for 309/100 visa instead.
> 
> Those that are living in Australia, apply for their visa at the Australian Embassy in Cairo.


Hi Mish ,thank you very much for your reply , sorry we are not yet husband and wife ,that is why we think to apply for a PMV 300 because we do not meet the conditions of a 309/100.

So since the PMV is an offshore visa where should i lodge and provide all my paper work.


----------



## Savage_Flame

Bismilah said:


> Mish said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't apply for a PMV if you are married, you would need to apply for 309/100 visa instead.
> 
> Those that are living in Australia, apply for their visa at the Australian Embassy in Cairo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mish ,thank you very much for your reply , sorry we are not yet husband and wife ,that is why we think to apply for a PMV 300 because we do not meet the conditions of a 309/100.
> 
> So since the PMV is an offshore visa where should i lodge and provide all my paper work.
Click to expand...

Online. You can only apply online nowadays through an immiaccount.


----------



## Mish

Bismilah said:


> Hi Mish ,thank you very much for your reply , sorry we are not yet husband and wife ,that is why we think to apply for a PMV 300 because we do not meet the conditions of a 309/100.
> 
> So since the PMV is an offshore visa where should i lodge and provide all my paper work.


Onlne and it will be processed by the Australian embassy in Cairo. Just remember that embassy is very strict so make sure you have enough evidence. Also unless things have changed they use to interview all applicants, except those that had long standing relationships.

What is the religion of both you and your partner?


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Agape

Anya.anwu.ututu'm said:


> Hi Greatbrazil, not sure if you are active anymore however I was wondering about your interviews? Were you both interviewed and what kinds of questions were you asked? I am Australian and my fiancé is Nigerian. We met overseas and lived together for about a year but now we are back in our home countries. We lodged the application online via an agent in February, have had biometrics requested but that's all so far. I'm nervous now reading this forum after so many people say that it could take 18 months as we hoped to get married next January! Happy you have your visa and baby too  We would like to start a family but we want to be together first!


Hey Anya.anwu.ututu'm, good luck with your application. Did you apply for PMV 300? I am Australian and my fiance Nigerian, too. Applied end of March for PMV. The current global processing times for PMV visa applications is 75% of applications processed in 11 months and 90% of applications processed in 13 months. Always depending on the case. There is no need to be nervous if you have a strong case! Keep us updated please if you receive any news from Pretoria.


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Agape

Anya.anwu.ututu'm said:


> Thank you and best of luck to you both too! Yes we applied for the PMV300. I regularly check the processing times  but get a little nervous hearing that these are usually longer from a such a high risk country like Nigeria  It's not 100% perfect but our agent says that we have very strong evidence for this visa type which is promising. Have you heard anything from the department? My fiancee was requested to get biometrics which we did together in Lagos at Easter. Now we have provided everything except our overseas police checks which are currently in progress so I think I am feeling restless because all we have to do is wait! How did you find the process of gathering all of the evidence? It is very time consuming don't you think? Are you living together with your fiance at the moment? Nice to hear from you!


The request for biometrics is an automatic request you get when you apply. He did the biometrics somedays after the request in Lagos too  We haven't heard anything from the department since then. We didn't hire an agent for our application but we consulted one before applying to answer some questions and decide what kind of visa to apply for. This forum is really a treasure as it helped us a lot with the application. Getting lost in here and reading stories has become my daily routine up until now (haha). Took months and many hours of reading numerous threads before applying. Unfortunately we are not living together for the last 6 months and it feels so bad  especially when you are pregnant. I had to come back and settle before he comes. I gave birth to our first child recently so it's hard to travel at the moment with a newborn to see him. As you know Nigeria is considered a very high risk country and is very difficult to get a tourist visa. We hope that we will hear some good news this year and we won't need any tourist visa in the meanwhile. We just keep praying and have positive thoughts. At last, it is the best thing to do while waiting. Nice to see that there is another nigerian waiting and in such close time of applying so that we can keep each other company and give hope. Are you guys staying together in Nigeria while waiting? You said you provided everything with the application except some overseas police checks. Did you do the health examination as well?


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Agape

Thank you very much for your wishes. We had a girl. Yes he is living in Lagos. I've never been to Nigeria but i would like to go one day. He has never been to Australia too. We met in Greece  Applied in March 2018 (so almost 2 months now). We are thinking of doing the health examination in a couple of months (maybe August) because they have only one year validity and according to the global processing times we didn't want to risk it and do it so early. So are you back in Australia now? This distance and the big time diferrence makes me want to catch the next flight and go there  Is your agent based in Nigeria or Australia?


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Agape

Did you do the health examination at _Dr A A Fatayi-Williams Clinic _or at _IOM Migration Health Assessment Centre Lagos_? If you dont mind can you tell me how much should we expect to pay for those? (so to start saving from now). Motherhood is great but is sad that fiance cannot be here at the moment with us to experience this joy (although we talk everyday). We both can't wait to reunite.The first months of a baby are so adorable you cannot have enough. Yes I think it's better to establish yourself here before he comes. This is what I did too. I don't know why but I'm quite afraid to go to Nigeria with the baby. Do you think is safe especially for an infant? We are thinking of meeting each other half way.. But first we said let's wait and see if miracle happens. Yes i've met his family and they are so welcoming and nice people. No we haven't applied for tourist visa because as you said it's quiet imposible to be approved when you are from those countries. Have you read the thread "Partner visa applications in Pretoria... South Africa" ? I see that it normally takes 9-12 months to be contacted by department and get a grant. Haven't seen Nigerians lately though. So we keep fingers crossed that we will do our first christmas as a family together in Australia (it will be 9 months then since we applied). It will definately be a great present for us  It's great that you have a good agent. We decided not to hire one mainly because we wanted to have access to the application ourselves and of course to save some money for the application that follows PMV. I agree with you about the wedding. Can't plan too much at the moment but let's think positive!


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Slingshot

Wow Nigerian in the house



Anya.anwu.ututu'm said:


> Agape said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do the health examination at _Dr A A Fatayi-Williams Clinic _or at _IOM Migration Health Assessment Centre Lagos_? If you dont mind can you tell me how much should we expect to pay for those? (so to start saving from now). Motherhood is great but is sad that fiance cannot be here at the moment with us to experience this joy (although we talk everyday). We both can't wait to reunite.The first months of a baby are so adorable you cannot have enough. Yes I think it's better to establish yourself here before he comes. This is what I did too. I don't know why but I'm quite afraid to go to Nigeria with the baby. Do you think is safe especially for an infant? We are thinking of meeting each other half way.. But first we said let's wait and see if miracle happens. Yes i've met his family and they are so welcoming and nice people. No we haven't applied for tourist visa because as you said it's quiet imposible to be approved when you are from those countries. Have you read the thread "Partner visa applications in Pretoria... South Africa" ? I see that it normally takes 9-12 months to be contacted by department and get a grant. Haven't seen Nigerians lately though. So we keep fingers crossed that we will do our first christmas as a family together in Australia (it will be 9 months then since we applied). It will definately be a great present for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great that you have a good agent. We decided not to hire one mainly because we wanted to have access to the application ourselves and of course to save some money for the application that follows PMV. I agree with you about the wedding. Can't plan too much at the moment but let's think positive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to the Fatayi Williams clinic. We had to push for the appointment and then it was just a matter of first in first served, a fun half day of waiting lol. From memory it cost somewhere between NGN50-70k I can't remember exactly and I can't seem to find the receipt. I'll let you know when I do! I haven't seen the other forum, I'll check it out! It's been rather quiet on this one. After reading through everyone's stories I feel bad being so impatient at the 3 month mark but I feel the same way as you, would love to have him here for Xmas lol. I don't think it is scary in Lagos, though arriving is very busy and intense, and hot! The airport was a big tin shed! We stayed in a very secure apartment and moved around by uber. I really didn't want to leave. What tribe is your fiance?
Click to expand...


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Agape

Still waiting patiently. Indeed, very quiet period in all waiting rooms.
Hope we see some movement in July..


----------



## Agape

Originally Posted by Slingshot 
"Wow Nigerian in the house 
Just created a group on telegram for real-time back to back information 
It is discreet and you can make your identity anonymous 
Head on and download the app from your respective App Store and click on this link

https://t.me/joinchat/IjseORLXCRvdS6bJ6aWqDw "

Hey, Slingshot 
I downloaded the app but no one seems to be in this group!


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Adebowale

Great to see some other Nigerian wives. My husband and i live in lagos and after 12 months im ready to leave!! its exciting at first but not long term. We are expecting our first baby and im not sure if i will have to go home or try my luck here so he can be with us. My husband got a 3 year ban because of living in south africa illegally so we are appealing that and trying todo our spouse visa application also. But at this point we are stuck in Nija for alot longer.


----------



## Agape

Adebowale said:


> Great to see some other Nigerian wives. My husband and i live in lagos and after 12 months im ready to leave!! its exciting at first but not long term. We are expecting our first baby and im not sure if i will have to go home or try my luck here so he can be with us. My husband got a 3 year ban because of living in south africa illegally so we are appealing that and trying todo our spouse visa application also. But at this point we are stuck in Nija for alot longer.


Hello, Adebowale good luck with your application! Is the 3 year ban for South Africa or Australia? Are you applying for spouse visa from Nigeria?


----------



## Okey114

His travel ban is for South Africa only. I move australia while on a visa ban. Make sure he fill the form where a question related to it when applying for visa. In my case is overstaying of visa. But if criminal related offence then his is on a long thing


----------



## Slingshot

Depends on the class of visa


Okey114 said:


> His travel ban is for South Africa only. I move australia while on a visa ban. Make sure he fill the form where a question related to it when applying for visa. In my case is overstaying of visa. But if criminal related offence then his is on a long thing


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Adebowale

Agape said:


> Hello, Adebowale good luck with your application! Is the 3 year ban for South Africa or Australia? Are you applying for spouse visa from Nigeria?


The ban is from australia PIC 4020 due to bogus documents. Yes we are applying from nigeria


----------



## Adebowale

Okey114 said:


> His travel ban is for South Africa only. I move australia while on a visa ban. Make sure he fill the form where a question related to it when applying for visa. In my case is overstaying of visa. But if criminal related offence then his is on a long thing


His ban is Aussie, was yours an Australian ban? what visa did you move on? a spousal visa ?


----------



## Adebowale

Anya.anwu.ututu'm said:


> Hi Adebowale, nice to see you on here too and best wishes for your visa application, a long journey ahead! It's great that you are living together in Nigeria, I would love to move over but we've submitted the application and since you just never know how long it will take it could really mess with our future (in terms of work contracts etc) so for now we live apart. If your partner has a ban from somewhere or has had visa issues (I understand, Nigerian passports are not easy to obtain visas with, very frustrating!), it would be best to go through a registered agent, it can be costly but worth it! And big congrats on your pregnancy too!


Thanks for your reply. Its was difficult leaving work and tying up all the ends but its been worth it! Its crazy how harsh the world is on Nigerians and being here makes me understand how desperate they can get to try and leave here by any means and often not legal and that choice he made is really effecting us now but we keep trying! thank you so much, we are excited. How far into the wait are you?


----------



## Okey114

I moved to Australia with visa 600, then moved over visa 820.. bogus document is a big deal most especially now that peter dutton is immigration minister. They can waive it off now that you are married with kids... but he have to appeal base on his marriage with you and kids... i will advice you appeal when u give birth. migration agent knows what to write when appealing. It’s expensive but worth it


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Theman

Okey114 said:


> His travel ban is for South Africa only. I move australia while on a visa ban. Make sure he fill the form where a question related to it when applying for visa. In my case is overstaying of visa. But if criminal related offence then his is on a long thing


. Hello people hope everyone are doing great? Please dose anyone got further information from Pretoria South Africa? The waiting is killing and depressing!


----------



## Papag

Theman said:


> . Hello people hope everyone are doing great? Please dose anyone got further information from Pretoria South Africa? The waiting is killing and depressing!


Nothing heard, very quiet. Not sure what is going on.
The waiting game continues. God help us.


----------



## Raskarli

Good to be here...I am Ghanian and it feels good reading a lot from this forum before we put in our PMV, My Fiancee is an NZ citizen but a PR in AU for 11 years.We been in this relationship for 3 years that's from 2015 and she comes to Ghana every year so we both spend time together maximum one month,we communicate almost every blessed day doing video calls and chats. I would like to if my situation qualifies me to put in PMV at this moment,?Would my education back ground and current employment status have any effect on my application? We are looking forward to doing the aplication ourself since we can't afford using an agent.I am open for any questions,suggestions and advices..


----------



## Papag

Raskarli said:


> Good to be here...I am Ghanian and it feels good reading a lot from this forum before we put in our PMV, My Fiancee is an NZ citizen but a PR in AU for 11 years.We been in this relationship for 3 years that's from 2015 and she comes to Ghana every year so we both spend time together maximum one month,we communicate almost every blessed day doing video calls and chats. I would like to if my situation qualifies me to put in PMV at this moment,?Would my education back ground and current employment status have any effect on my application? We are looking forward to doing the aplication ourself since we can't afford using an agent.I am open for any questions,suggestions and advices..


Read more about PMV eligibility on the home affairs website. I am pretty sure you are eligible to apply. All the best.


----------



## Waiting4eva

Hi all, just seeing if there’s any people here with Nigerian partners and still waiting?

I’m Aussie, hubby Nigerian and we’ve applied for him with his two children attached. 
Partner visa 309 applied 21/8/17
Tourist visa granted Dec 2017 (stayed in Aust Dec- Feb 2018, hubby only)
Medicals completed May 2018
Police clearances updated Dec 2018

Waiting 17 months now.


----------



## Hope28

Any news people?


----------



## Waiting4eva

No news from me. 20.5 months and still waiting for my husband’s 309. I’m not sure anyone else on this thread is still active...


----------



## Hope28

Waiting4eva said:


> No news from me. 20.5 months and still waiting for my husband's 309. I'm not sure anyone else on this thread is still active...


 yes not sure if there has been any recent grants from Pretoria, that's why was checking here. I hope you get yours soon&#128077; Ive been waiting for 4''months, already loaded medicals and police


----------



## Ibn Soliu

Is there anyone who applied for a partner visa 309 from Nigeria or processed in Pretoria towards the end of 2019 and what has been the progress so far? Many thanks


----------

